# knitting tea party 15 may '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 15 May 15

Can you believe we are halfway through the fifth month of the year  in approximately seven weeks the year will be half gone. Now that we are entering warm summer months Im hoping time slows down just a little so I have lots of time to enjoy the heat.

I spent almost seven hours on the mower yesterday. Ugh! But I did finish cutting the really high grass and then mowed the entire yard so everything would be the same height. Gary and Heidi spent a good bit of time raking last night to get rid of the worst piles of cut grass. It all looks good this morning. And next week I can plan on doing the same thing over again.

The mower gas pedal is really hard to push down  I practically had to stand on it to get any speed at all  the mower has cruise control so once i got going I could push that. I said something to Gary about that  his reply made me laugh. He is using a trampoline spring on the gas pedal  no wonder it was so hard to push down. I do hope he gets the correct spring before I need to mow again.

It was really cold mowing  I had a heavy sweatshirt and sweatpants on and was still chilly. I should have worn a hat  my head was cold. It did start to warm up a little in the late afternoon but not enough to be really warm. Can you believe  the low last night was to be 37°.

I was really achy last night  and this morning have a few aches left  nothing a couple of motrin wont fix. Guess the body is not used to such bouncing and using my arms for turning a heavy mower. Dont they make mowers with power steering? If they dont they should.

Maybe we should get to a few recipes  have a small mish-mash to start things off.

Slow Cooker Macaroni and Cheese (Recipe adapted from Pillsbury)

Yield: 6 to 8 servings
Ingredients:

12 ounces uncooked elbow macaroni
4 tablespoons butter, cut into cubes
1 can (12 ounces) evaporated milk
1½ cups half & half
3 cups (12 ounces) shredded sharp cheddar cheese
8 ounces Velveeta cheese, cut into cubes
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper

Directions:

Spray 3½ to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Cook the pasta to al dente and drain. Place the macaroni in the slow cooker, immediately add the butter and stir until melted.

Add the evaporated milk, half & half, 2½ cups of the cheddar cheese, the Velveeta, salt and pepper; stir to blend well.

Cover and cook on low for 2 to 3 hours (if you have a larger slow cooker, decrease the cooking time).

During the last 15 minutes of cooking, sprinkle with the remaining ½ cup of cheddar cheese.

Once done, turn the slow cooker setting to warm until ready to serve. Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 4 days.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/slow-cooker-macaroni-and-cheese-recipe/

Asparagus, Mushroom, and Ricotta Tartine

Ingredients

at least one slice of bread, toasted
ricotta cheese
asparagus and mushroom salad (recipe below)
black pepper

Directions

To make the sandwich, toast the bread, then spread on ricotta to cover it, add some black pepper and a few spoonfuls of the asparagus and mushroom salad. Serve.

Our Favorite Spaghetti and Meatballs by Rhoda Boone

YIELD: Serves 6

Ingredients

For the tomato sauce:
1/2 cup olive oil
12 garlic cloves, peeled
4 (28-ounce) cans whole tomatoes
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 dried bay leaves
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
2/3 cup (packed) basil leaves

For the meatballs:

1 cup roughly torn day-old Italian bread
1 cup whole milk
8 ounces ground beef
8 ounces ground pork
8 ounces ground veal
3 large eggs, beaten to blend
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 1/4 cups grated Parmesan, divided
3/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh parsley, divided
1 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more 
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon ground fennel seeds
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/4 cup olive oil
1 pound spaghetti

Preparation

Make the tomato sauce:

Heat a large, wide pot over medium-low and add oil and garlic. Cook, stirring occasionally, until garlic is golden brown on all sides (if it starts to burn, reduce heat), 810 minutes.

While garlic cooks, break up tomatoes into smaller pieces with a paring knife or kitchen shears.

When garlic is almost ready, add red pepper flakes and cook, stirring occasionally, until toasted and fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add tomatoes, bay leaves, salt, oregano, and pepper and stir, breaking up tomatoes with a wooden spoon, until well combined.

Increase heat slightly and gently simmer, stirring occasionally, until sauce has thickened and flavors have concentrated, at least 2 hours and up to 3 hours.

Meanwhile, make the meatballs:

Place bread in a medium bowl, add milk, and let rest until moistened, about 5 minutes. Squeeze bread with your hands to remove excess milk, discarding milk. Tear bread into smaller, pea-size pieces and return to the medium bowl.

Combine beef, pork, veal, eggs, garlic, 1 cup Parmesan, 1/2 cup parsley, 1 tsp. salt, oregano, pepper, fennel, and red pepper flakes in a large bowl. Using your hands, gently mix in bread until ingredients are evenly distributed (do not overmix).

Fill a small bowl with cool water. Moisten your hands and roll meat mixture between palms into golf-ball-sized balls, occasionally moistening hands as needed. Place meatballs on a rimmed baking sheet-you should have about 24-and chill until sauce is ready.

Finish the sauce and cook the meatballs and pasta:

After 23 hours of simmering, pluck out bay leaves and add basil. Using an immersion blender (or transfer sauce to a food processor or blender, working in batches, if necessary), purée until slightly chunky but not smooth. Reserve 1 1/2 cups sauce; keep remaining sauce in pot warm over very low heat.

Heat a large skillet over medium-high and add oil. Once hot, add meatballs to skillet (without crowding) and work in batches to brown on all sides, turning frequently, about 5 minutes per batch. Return meatballs to baking sheet as you brown them.

Once all meatballs are browned, add them to pot with tomato sauce. If your pot is not large enough, divide sauce and meatballs between 2 pots. Increase heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until meatballs are cooked through, 1015 minutes.

Meanwhile, cook spaghetti in a large pot of boiling salted water, stirring occasionally, until al dente. Drain, reserving 1 cup pasta cooking liquid, and return pasta to pot over medium-low heat. Spoon reserved 1 1/2 cups sauce over pasta and toss to coat. Add pasta cooking liquid, 1/4 cup at a time, as needed to loosen sauce and coat pasta.

Divide pasta among plates and top with meatballs and remaining sauce. Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup Parmesan and 1/4 cup parsley.

Do Ahead: Sauce can be made, cooled, and refrigerated for up to 5 days or frozen for up to 3 months. Meatballs can be shaped and refrigerated 1 day in advance. Meatballs can be cooked in sauce, cooled, and refrigerated for up to 5 days or frozen for up to 3 months.

Cooks' Note: If you can't find veal, increase pork and beef amounts to 12 oz. each.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/our-favorite-spaghetti-and-meatballs

Baked Eggs with Tomato Topper

Servings 4

Serving Size: 1 egg and 2 tablespoons tomato topper each

Ingredients

1 medium roma tomato, finely chopped (1/3 cup)
1 tablespoon finely chopped green onion
1 tablespoon snipped fresh cilantro
1 teaspoon finely chopped jalapeno pepper*
1 teaspoon lime juice
1/8 teaspoon salt
Nonstick cooking spray
4 egg whites
4 eggs
4 tablespoons fat-free milk
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons finely shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. For tomato topper, in a small bowl combine tomato, green onion, cilantro, jalapeno pepper, lime juice, and salt; set aside.

Spray four 8-ounce ramekins with cooking spray. Place an egg white in each dish. Top each with a whole egg, positioning the yolk in the center of the ramekin. Add 1 tablespoon milk to each ramekin. Top evenly with black pepper, then cheese. Place ramekins on a baking sheet.

Bake, uncovered, for 16 to 18 minutes or until eggs are set around edges but still a little jiggly in the center. Top each serving evenly with the tomato topper.

*Test Kitchen Tip: Because chile peppers contain volatile oils that can burn your skin and eyes, avoid direct contact with them as much as possible. When working with chile peppers, wear plastic or rubber gloves. If your bare hands do touch the peppers, wash your hands and nails well with soap and warm water.

Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 107, Fat, total 6g, chol. 214mg, sat. fat 2g, carb. 2g, Monounsaturated fat 2g, Polyunsaturated fat 1g, Trans fatty acid 0g, fiber 0g, sugar 2g, pro. 12g

Vitamin: A 534.49IU, vit. C 4.13mg, Thiamin 0.06mg, Riboflavin 0.43mg, Niacin 0.2mg, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) 0.1mg, Folate 32.26 µg, Cobalamin (Vit. B12) 0.85 µg, sodium 231mg, Potassium 198mg, calcium 80.77mg, iron 1.08mg

http://www.recipe.com/baked-eggs-with-tomato-topper/?sssdmh=dm17.798395&esrc=nwdr051015a

Pina Colada Cookies with Rum Glaze

Yield: 2 dozen, approximately

Ingredients:

1/2 cup softened butter
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon coconut extract
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/4 baking powder
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup toasted coconut, divided
1/2 cup diced, dried pineapple

for the rum glaze-

1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon rum extract
1-2 tablespoons milk

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350. Line baking sheets with parchment paper or silicone baking mats and set aside.

Cream butter and sugar.

Stir in egg, vanilla and extracts until light and fluffy.

Add in dry ingredients and stir until just combined.

Scrape the edges of the bowl and mix again to ensure cookie dough is mixed evenly.

Stir in 1/2 cup toasted coconut and the small pieces of dried pineapple.

Scoop onto prepared cookie sheets and bake 8-10 minutes until cookies have spread and edges have become lightly golden. Cool on baking sheet 3 minutes before transferring to cooling rack.

For the glaze, stir powdered sugar with rum extract and milk until it's the consistency of elmer's glue {I know, not the best visual!}. Drizzle over cookies and top with remaining toasted coconut and maraschino cherries if desired.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/pina-colada-cookies-with-rum-glaze/

Easy Homemade No Churn Frozen Yogurt by NICOLE HUNN

Ill spare you the two ingredient title of this no churn frozen yogurt, but really, it has just two ingredients: plain Greek yogurt and marshmallow fluff. You can replace ingredients 2 through 5 in the ingredient list with store bought marshmallow fluff (most brands are blissfully gluten free).* But once you see how incredibly easy it is to make your own marshmallow fluff by whipping up some egg whites, then beating them with a bit of sugar and water cooked to 240°F, or the softball stage, I doubt youll be buying the jarred fluff ever again.

*ETA: To make the recipe with jarred marshmallow fluff, you will need about 14 ounces.

This No Churn Frozen Yogurt is meant to be a bit icy. Using Greek-style yogurt, rather than regular plain yogurt which has a much higher water content, means that there is less water in the finished product, but there is still more than in ice cream. And thats as it should be! It does mean that, if you freeze it more than overnight, youll need to leave it on the counter for a little while for it to return to a scoopable consistency.

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

3 cups (24 fluid ounces) Greek-style plain yogurt (at least 2%, or your FroYo will be too icy)
2 (60 g) egg whites, at room temperature
1 1/4 cups (250 g) sugar
1/2 cup (4 fluid ounces) water
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt

Directions

First, place the plain yogurt in a large bowl and whisk vigorously until very smooth. Place the bowl in the freezer to chill while you make the marshmallow fluff.

To make the marshmallow fluff, in the bowl of your stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment or a large bowl with a handheld mixer, whip the egg whites until they form soft peaks.

In a medium saucepan, place the sugar, water, cream of tartar and salt, and whisk together. Cook the mixture, undisturbed, over medium-high heat until it reaches the softball stage (240°F on an instant read candy thermometer).

Remove the cooked sugar from the heat and allow it cool for five minutes before pouring the cooked sugar mixture carefully down the side of the mixer bowl, with the mixer on low speed (making sure the sugar mixture doesnt hit the whisk). Increase the mixer to high speed and beat until stiff peaks form (about 5 minutes).

Remove the yogurt from the freezer and whisk again to break up any clumps that have formed. Add about 1/2 of the marshmallow fluff to the chilled yogurt and whisk to combine.

Add the remaining marshmallow fluff, and fold it in carefully, taking care not to deflate the fluff.

Transfer the yogurt mixture to a freezer-safe container, cover it and place it in the freezer for about 4 hours for soft-serve consistency or overnight for harder, more ice cream-like consistency.

If frozen for longer than 12 hours, leave out on the counter for 10 minutes for the frozen yogurt to reach a scoopable consistency.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/d-i-y-friday-easy-homemade-no-churn-frozen-yogurt

Sweet Semolina Cake with Rose Water BY SASHA MARTIN

Servings: One 8-inch cake

Serve it with a hefty dollop of whipped cream and a strong cup of tea.

Ingredients

CAKE

1/4 cup ghee, melted, plus more for greasing
3 cups (17 ounces) fine durum semolina
1 1/4 cups sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon rose water
Slivered almonds, for garnish

SYRUP

1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon rose water
Whipped cream, for serving

Directions:

Make the cake:

Grease an 8-inch round cake pan.

In a large bowl, combine all of the ingredients except the almonds. Add 11/4 cups of warm water and mix with a wooden spoon until a thick batter forms. Scrape the batter into the prepared pan and let rest at room temperature until set and semi-firm, about 30 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 325°.

Using the tip of a sharp paring knife, score the top of the cake in a diamond pattern, cutting  1/4 inch deep into the cake.

Place a few almond slivers in each diamond, pressing gently to help them adhere.

Bake the cake for about 45 minutes, until golden and a cake tester inserted in the center comes out clean. Transfer to a rack  and let cool for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, to make the syrup in a small saucepan; combine the sugar, lemon juice, rose water and 1/2 cup of water and bring to a simmer. Cook over moderate heat, stirring, until the sugar dissolves, about 2 minutes. Let cool.

Using a sharp paring knife, cut the cake along the score lines all the way to the bottom of the pan.

Pour the syrup evenly all over the cake. Let the cake stand for at least 1 hour or overnight to absorb the syrup. Serve with whipped cream.

Notes: Ghee is a version of clarified butter thats commonly used in Middle Eastern and Indian cooking. Its available at specialty food shops and on amazon.com. Fine durum semolina is available from King Arthur Flour.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/sweet-semolina-cake-rose-water

Grapefruit, Salmon, and Avocado Salad

Servings: 4

INGREDIENTS

2 skinless wild-salmon fillets (each about 8 ounces, 1 inch thick) 
Coarse salt and freshly ground black pepper 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 scallions, trimmed and thinly sliced 
1 Ruby Red grapefruit, peel and pith removed, segmented 
1 ripe avocado, pitted, peeled, and 
2 cups sunflower shoots, watercress leaves, or a combination of both 
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Season salmon with salt and pepper.

Place in a 9-inch baking dish.

Drizzle with 1 tablespoon oil and sprinkle with half of scallions.

Bake until salmon is partially opaque in center, 10 to 12 minutes.

Transfer to a dish and let cool.

Break salmon into large pieces and divide among serving dishes.

Top each with grapefruit, avocado, greens, and remaining scallions. Season with salt and pepper.

Whisk remaining 2 tablespoons oil with lime juice and season with salt. Drizzle dressing over each salad.

http://www.marthastewart.com/1047456/grapefruit-salmon-and-avocado-salad

Minty Pea Salad

Total Cost: $3.94
Cost Per Serving: $0.99 (3/4 cup each)
Serves: 4 (3/4 cup each)

Ingredients

1 lb. frozen peas $1.59
1 fresh lemon $0.75
1 small shallot, minced (about 2 Tbsp) $0.22
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
¼ tsp salt $0.01
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
3-4 sprigs fresh mint $1.00

Instructions

Let the peas thaw in a colander to allow excess moisture to drain away. Rinsing briefly with cool water will expedite the thawing process.

While the peas are thawing, prepare the lemon and shallot vinaigrette. Zest the lemon using a zester or a small holed cheese grater. Be sure to scrape off just the yellow zest and none of the bitter white pith. Set the zest aside, then squeeze about 2 tablespoons of the juice into a separate bowl.

Peel the dry, papery skin from the shallot, then mince it finely. Add it to the bowl with the lemon juice, along with 2 Tbsp olive oil, ¼ tsp salt, and some freshly cracked pepper (5-10 cranks of a pepper mill). Whisk the ingredients together until combined, then set aside.

Rinse the mint to remove any dirt or debris. Pull the leaves from the stems and then slice into thin strips (or chop roughly).

Add the thawed peas to a large bowl along with the vinaigrette, mint, and a hefty pinch of the lemon zest. Stir to combine, then taste and add more zest if desired. Serve immediately, or refrigerate to allow the flavors to blend.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/05/minty-pea-salad/#

Broccolini, Blue Cheese and Bacon Frittata

Six meal-sized servings, twelve appetizer-size servings
Feel free to replace ingredients in the recipe, swapping out some cooked spinach or kale for the broccolini. Since broccolini may not be easy to find, you can use regular broccoli, cauliflower, or another lovely green, such as kale, dandelions, arugula or mustard greens. Generally, about 1 1/2 to 2 cups of cooked ingredients works for this size frittata. You can add pitted olives, sauteed mushrooms, or another herb, such as dill, oregano, marjoram, or basil. Vegetarians can skip the bacon, or for others, cooked and crumbled/sliced sausage can be used in its place. I didnt add garlic, but a few chopped cloves added to the broccolini added while its cooking is an option, if you wish. Want to go with seafood? Cooked shrimp or smoked salmon would be nice, and feta could stand in for the blue cheese.

Ingredients

3 strips (100g) bacon, preferably thick-cut, diced
8 scallions, trimmed and sliced, or ½ red onion, peeled and diced 
1/2 to 3/4 pound (225-340g) broccolini (or broccoli or cauliflower), diced 
½ teaspoon minced fresh thyme 
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
olive oil 
7 to 8 large eggs 
¾ to 1 cup (100-130g) crumbled blue cheese

Directions:

Steam the diced broccolini in a steamer basket in a covered pot over barely boiling water, until tender all the way through, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside.

Put the bacon cubes in a 9- or 10-inch (23-25cm) nonstick or well-seasoned cast iron skillet. Heat the bacon over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until the bacon is crisp. Set the bacon pieces of a paper towel and drain and pour most of the bacon fat from the pan, leaving about 1 tablespoon behind.

Add the scallions (or onions) to the pan and cook for a few minutes, until softened. Add the steamed broccolini and thyme. Season very lightly with salt and pepper (other ingredients are salty, so go easy on the salt). Add a tablespoon or two of olive oil, cover, reduce the heat to low, and cook stirring occasionally  until the broccolini is very soft, about 10 to 12 minutes.

Mix the eggs in a small bowl, seasoned with a little salt and pepper.

Remove the lid from the pan with the broccolini in it and stir in the bacon. Use a spatula or spoon to make sure the ingredients are in a relatively even layer then strew the crumbled cheese over the top. Pour the eggs over the ingredients, then use a utensil to encourage the eggs to get in and around all the ingredients in the pan.

Let the frittata cook over medium heat, undisturbed, until the bottom is browned and set. You can use a spatula to lift it up once the bottom is set to check on its progress. (Make sure its not burning!) It will take about 7 minutes, but might take a more or less.

Run a spatula around the edge of the frittata to loosen it from the pan and slide it onto a dinner plate or overturned flat pan lid, so the cooked side is on the bottom.

Overturn the skillet over the frittata and quickly flip the frittata back in the pan, so the cooked side is now on top. Cook the frittata another minute or two, until the bottom is cooked. (If using a cast iron skillet, instead of flipping the frittata, you can run it under the broiler a minute or two to cook the top.)

Slide the frittata onto a serving plate and serve warm or at room temperature.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2015/05/broccolini-broccoli-blue-cheese-and-bacon-frittata-recipe/

Asian Cucumber Noodle Salad

Yield: Serves 2-4

Ingredients:

For the Dressing:

1/4 cup lite soy sauce or tamari sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon water
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1/4 teaspoon grated ginger
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
Salt and black pepper, to taste

For the Salad:

1 large seedless (English) cucumber, spiralized (I used Blade C)
1 cup cooked edamame
1 red bell pepper, thinly sliced
1 yellow bell pepper, thinly sliced
2 large carrots, julienned
1 cup thinly sliced red cabbage
1/4 cup chopped cilantro

Directions:

First, make the dressing. In a small bowl, whisk together the soy sauce or tamari, sesame oil, rice wine vinegar, lime juice, water, green onions, cilantro, sesame seeds, ginger, red pepper flakes, salt, and pepper. Set aside.

In a large bowl, combine cucumber noodles, edamame, peppers, carrots, cabbage, and cilantro. Toss to combine. When ready to serve, drizzle dressing over salad and serve immediately.

Note-don't dress the salad until you are ready to eat or the cucumber noodles will turn slightly brown.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/asian-cucumber-noodle-salad/

Coconut Cream Pie  Low Carb and Gluten-Free

Yield: 12 servings

Ingredients

Crust:

1 cup almond flour (Honeville)
1/4 cup Gluten-Free All Purpose Flour (I used Bobs Red Mill) 
2 tbsp Swerve Sweetener or granulated erythritol 
1 tsp guar or xanthan gum 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/4 cup butter, well-chilled and cut into small chunks 
2 - 4 tbsp ice water

Filling:

2 cups heavy cream 
2 eggs 
1 egg yolk 
1/3 cup Swerve Sweetener or other erythritol 
2 tbsp butter 
1 tsp coconut extract 
1/2 tsp vanilla 
1/4 tsp liquid Stevia Extract 
1/4 tsp xanthan gum 
1 cup shredded, unsweetened coconut

Topping:

1 can coconut milk, chilled overnight 
3 tbsp powdered Swerve Sweetener or other powdered erythritol 
1/2 cup shredded or flaked unsweetened coconut, lightly toasted

Instructions

Crust:

Combine almond flour, all purpose, erythritol, guar gum and salt in the bowl of a food processor. Pulse to combine.

Sprinkle butter over and pulse until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

With processor running on low, add ice water 1 tbsp at a time until dough begins to clump together.

Cover work surface with a large sheet of parchment paper and sprinkle with almond flour. Turn out dough and form into a disk. Sprinkle with additional almond flour and top with another piece of parchment, then carefully roll out in all directions to form an 11 inch circle.

Place on a baking sheet and freeze 10 minutes.

Remove rolled crust from freezer and remove top layer of parchment. Place a 9-inch pie pan upside down on crust and then carefully flip both over so crust is lying in the pie pan. Remove parchment.

You may get some cracking and some tears. Let crust warm up a bit and then use overhanging bits from the edges to patch up any tears or cracks. Crimp edges of crust after it warms up and prick bottom several times with a fork.

Freeze shaped pie crust for 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 350F

Remove crust from freezer and place a large piece of foil inside the crust and fill with pie weights or dried beans (I use dried black-eyed peas and I use them over and over again for pies. Much cheaper than pie weights!).

Bake 18 minutes, the remove foil and pie weights and bake 5 more minutes. Let cool.

Filling:

Bring cream to just a simmer in a medium saucepan over medium heat.

In a medium bowl, whisk eggs, egg yolk and erythritol. Slowly stir in about 2/3 cup of hot cream, whisking continuously, to temper. Then slowly whisk tempered egg mixture back into cream.

Cook another 4 to 5 minutes, whisking continuously, until mixture begins to thicken.

Remove from heat and whisk in butter, coconut extract, vanilla extract, and stevia. Sprinkle surface with xanthan gum and whisk briskly to combine. Stir in shredded coconut.

Let mixture cool 20 to 30 minutes, then spread in baked pie crust. Chill in fridge at least 2 to 3 hours.

Topping:

Chill a mixing bowl and beaters in freezer for 5 minutes.

Remove can of coconut milk from refrigerator and turn upside down to open. Pour off all of the coconut water, then scoop out the thick coconut cream that has collected at the bottom and add to chilled mixing bowl.

Add powdered erythritol and beat until thick and creamy, about 4 minutes. Spread over chilled filling and sprinkle with toasted coconut. Let set at least 30 minutes before serving.

Notes: Serves 12. Each serving has 9 g of carbs and 3 g of fiber. Total NET CARBS = 6 g.

Other Nutritional Facts: 383 Calories; 38g Fat (85.9% calories from fat); 6g Protein; 9g Carbohydrate; 3g Dietary Fiber

http://alldayidreamaboutfood.com/2013/07/coconut-cream-pie-low-carb-and-gluten-free

Greek Goddess Grain Bowl with Fried Zucchini, Toasted Seeds and Fried Halloumi

Makes four bowls

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups mixed raw grains (I used quinoa, couscous, bulgar and quick cooking wild rice)*
2 tablespoons fresh mint + oregano, chopped
1 roasted red bell pepper, sliced
1 cup roasted artichoke hearts, drained
1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved
1 avocado, sliced
1/2 cup mixed olives
Hard boiled eggs (optional), fresh basil, dill and balsamic vinegar, for serving

Tahini Goddess Drizzle

1/4 cup tahini (sesame paste)
2 cloves garlic (use roasted garlic if you have it!!)*
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup nutritional yeast (or grated parmesan)
1/2 cup olive oil
salt and pepper, to taste
1 cup fresh basil leaves
1 jalapeno, seeded
1 tablespoon honey, depending on your taste (omit if vegan)

Toasted Seeds
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/4 cup pine nuts
1/4 cup shelled sun-flower seeds
1/4 cup flax seeds
1/4 cup hemp seeds
1/4 cup sesame seeds
Fried Zucchini + Halloumi
2 zucchinis, sliced into 1/4-inch rounds
1/3 cup canned coconut milk (or 1 egg + 1/4 cup buttermilk)
3/4 cup Panko bread crumbs (use gluten free if needed)
2 tablespoons cornmeal
1/2 cup nutritional yeast (or finely grated parmesan cheese)
1/4 teaspoon salt + pepper
8 ounces Halloumi Cheese, sliced (omit if vegan)

Instructions

Bring 3 cups water to a boil, add your grains. Cover and simmer over low heat for 20-30 minutes or until the water has evaporated. Stir in the fresh mint and oregano. Keep warm until serving.

Tahini Goddess Drizzle

In a blender or food processor, combine the tahini, garlic, lemon juice, nutritional yeast, olive oil, a pinch of salt + pepper, the basil, jalapeno and 1 tablespoon honey. Blend until smooth and creamy. Taste and adjust salt + pepper to your liking. Store in a glass jar in the fridge until ready to serve or up to 1 week.

Toasted Seeds

Heat a skillet over medium heat and add enough olive oil to just cover the bottom. Add the pine nuts, sun flower seeds, flax seeds and sesame seeds. Cook, stirring often until toasted and fragrant, about 5 minutes. Watch closely as it is really important that you do not burn these! Once toasted remove from the heat and slide the seeds out into a bowl. Season with a little salt.

Fried Zucchini + Halloumi

Wipe off the same skillet you just used to toast the seeds and place it back on the stove. Add enough olive oil to cover the bottom of the skillet.

Add the coconut milk to a bowl

In another bowl, whisk together the Panko, flour, nutritional yeast, salt and pepper.

Heat the large skillet over medium heat and add olive oil.

Dip each zucchini slice into the coconut milk to coat, then dredge through the breadcrumbs, pressing gently to adhere. Place in the skillet and cook until golden. This took me about 3 to 4 minutes per side. When finished, remove the slices and let drain on a paper towel.

Bring that same skillet back to medium heat and add a little more oil if needed. If the skillet is looking pretty dirty, wipe it clean before adding more oil.

Once hot, add the Halloumi slices and cook for 1-2 minutes per side or until lightly golden. Remove and drain on paper towels.

To Assemble the Bowls

Divide the cooked grains among 4 bowls. Arrange the roasted red pepper, artichokes, tomatoes, avocado and olives along the side of the bowls. Add the toasted seeds, fried zucchini and halloumi. Drizzle with the tahini sauce and garnish with fresh basil + dill and if preferred, hard boiled eggs. Serve with pita chips.

*It is important to use grains that have similar cooking times. I found the mix of quinoa, couscous, bulgar and quick cooking wild rice to work really well.

*If you have time, roasted garlic adds so much flavor to the tahini drizzle. It is not a must, but if you can, do it! To roast the garlic, preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Chop off the top portion of the garlic head to reveal cloves. Peel any excess paper/skin off from the bulb of garlic. Place the cloves onto a piece of tin foil and pour about a teaspoon of olive oil on top. Cover with the foil. Place in the oven and roast for 45 minutes, or until the garlic is golden brown and soft. Remove from the oven and allow to cool five minutes. Squeeze the garlic out of the paper skin into a bowl and mash well with a fork.

Bonus points if you eat this with fresh pita or pita chips. Yes. Do that

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/greek-goddess-grain-bowl-with-fried-zucchini-toasted-seeds-and-fried-halloumi

Gluten Free Cornmeal Crêpes, with taco fillings by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: About 20 crêpes

Ingredients

For the Crêpes

1 cup (132 g) yellow cornmeal
1 cup (140 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (92 grams superfine white rice flour + 31 grams potato starch + 17 grams tapioca starch/flour)
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
3 eggs (180 g, out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
3 tablespoons (42 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
2 1/4 cups (18 fl. oz.) milk, at room temperature

For the taco fillings

1 pound lean ground beef
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon Mexican chili powder
1 teaspoon smoked Spanish paprika
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
Shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, chopped fresh cilantro and chopped scallions, for serving

Directions

Make the crêpe batter: In a large bowl, place the cornmeal, flour blend and salt, and whisk to combine well.

In a separate, small bowl, place the eggs, butter and milk, and whisk to combine well.

Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and pour in the wet ingredients. Whisk until very well combined. The batter should be about the consistency of whole milk, and the cornmeal will have a tendency to settle to the bottom. Transfer the batter to a large spouted measuring cup.

Make the crêpes. Heat a heavy-bottom nonstick 9 inch skillet (or a well-seasoned and greased 9 inch cast iron skillet) over medium heat for 2 minutes.

Holding the warm skillet just above the flame, carefully pour a bit less than 1/4 cup of batter right into the center of the skillet and swirl the pan to distribute the batter evenly across the entire flat surface of the pan. Once you get a rhythm going, you should be able to begin swirling as soon as the first drop of batter hits the pan. Cook over medium heat until the edges and underside of the crêpe are lightly golden brown (about 60 seconds). With a wide spatula (and/or your fingers, carefully), turn the crêpe over and cook until the other side is lightly golden brown (about another 30 seconds). Slide the crêpe out of the skillet onto a parchment-lined plate. Repeat with the remaining batter, stirring vigorously (not whisking) all the way to the bottom of the mixture before pouring it into the pan each time. Stack the finished crêpes on top of one another, and cover with a moist tea towel to prevent them from drying out.

Prepare the taco fillings. In a medium, heavy-bottom skillet, brown the ground beef until nearly cooked through (about 4 minutes). Add the cumin, chili powder, paprika, oregano, salt, garlic powder, black pepper and red pepper flakes, and mix to combine with the ground beef. Transfer the beef to a small bowl and set it aside.

To assemble, place 1 to 2 tablespoons each of the seasoned ground beef, cheddar and Monterey Jack cheeses, lettuce and tomatoes, cilantro and scallions in the center of a crêpe, and fold over as a soft taco or wrap as a burrito. To make a burrito to serve later, place seam-side down on a microwave-safe plate and microwave for 30 seconds or until the cheese melts. Wrap tightly with plastic wrap and store in the refrigerator. Serve at room temperature or warmed again in the microwave.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cornmeal-crepes-with-taco-fillings

this recipe has two of my favorites in it  honey and yogurt  I think I could live on those two items  my uncle elmer always called honey nectar of the gods and I couldnt agree more.

Yogurt and Honey Cupcakes  A Taste of Greece

Ingredients

Cupcake Ingredients

1 3/4 cups white whole wheat flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup honey 
1/2 cup unsalted butter, room temperature 
2 large eggs 
2/3 cup Greek yogurt 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk (or any milk you prefer)

Topping Ingredients

Greek yogurt, to taste 
honey, to taste

Instructions

Cupcake Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 F.

In a medium-sized mixing bowl or bowl of a stand mixer, mix together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.

Mix in honey.

Add butter and mix until fully combined.

In a small mixing bowl, whisk together eggs, yogurt, and vanilla extract until smooth.

Add the egg mixture to the flour mixture and beat on medium speed until just combined.

Slowly add milk and mix on low speed until just combined.

Fill cupcake liners 3/4 full.

Bake for 14 minutes and then test to see if they are done. They are done when a toothpick comes out without wet batter stuck to it. If not done, retest every two minutes.

When the cupcakes are done, remove them immediately from the tins and leave them on a cooling rack (or just on your counter if you don't own a cooling rack) to cool.

Topping Instructions

Just before serving, pipe or dollop cupcakes with Greek yogurt and drizzle with honey.

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2010/09/yogurt-and-honey-cupcakes

now that summer is approaching and people are getting their gardens out it will soon be time to make fresh garden salads  very yummy. Here are some healthy homemade salad dressings for you.

Italian Dressing Classico

Serves: 16

Serving Size: 1 Tbsp

What You'll Need:

3/4 cup canola oil
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon celery salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper 
2 teaspoons granulated Splenda 
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder or 1 garlic clove, finely minced 
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning

What To Do:

In a tightly covered container, combine all ingredients. Shake well to blend.

Nutritional Information: Calories 92 - Calories from Fat 92 - Total Fat 10g -Saturated Fat 0.8g - Trans Fat 0.0g 0 % - Protein 0.0g 0 % - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 0.3mg 0 - Total Carbohydrates 0.1g - Dietary Fiber 0.0g - Sugars 0.0g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Italian-Dressing-Classico-

Sweet 'n' Tangy Honey Mustard Dressing

Serves: 8

Serving Size: 1 Tbsp

What You'll Need:

1/4 cup canola oil 
3 tablespoons cider vinegar 
1 1/2 tablespoon Dijon-style mustard 
2 teaspoons honey 
1 teaspoon dried minced onion

What To Do:

In a bowl, combine all ingredients; stir to mix well.

Nutritional Information - Calories 70 - Calories from Fat 61 - Total Fat 6.8g - Saturated Fat 0.5g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.0g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 68mg - Total Carbohydrates 1.7g 1 - Dietary Fiber 0.0g 0 - Sugars 1.5g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Sweet-n-Tangy-Honey-Mustard-Dressing

Healthy Sunny Citrus Vinaigrette

Serves: 6

Makes: 1/3 cup

What You'll Need:

3 tablespoons fresh orange juice 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
2 tablespoons canola or olive oil 
2 teaspoons granulated Splenda 
1/8 teaspoon salt

What To Do:

In a small bowl, whisk together all ingredients. Chill until ready to use.

Nutritional Information - Calories 45 - Calories from Fat 42 - Total Fat 4.7g - Saturated Fat 0.3g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.1g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 49mg = Total Carbohydrates 1.0g - Dietary Fiber 0.0g - Sugars 0.7g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Sunny-Citrus-Vinaigrette

Bistro-Style French Dressing

Serves: 12

Serving Size: 1 Tbsp

What You'll Need:

1/2 cup canola oil 
1/4 cup red wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon Dijon-style mustard 
1 teaspoon ground paprika 
1 teaspoon SPLENDA sugar substitute 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

In a shaker bottle with a lid, combine all ingredients. Shake well to blend.

Nutritional Information - Calories 82 - Calories from Fat 82 - Total Fat 9.1g - Saturated Fat 0.7g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.0g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 11mg - Total Carbohydrates 0.1g - Dietary Fiber 0.1g - Sugars 0.0g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Bistro-Style-French-Dressing

Sun-Dried Tomato Vinaigrette

Serves: 99

What You'll Need:

1/2 cup (2 ounces) sun-dried tomatoes, julienne-cut 
1/2 cup olive oil 
1/2 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth 
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar 
2 cloves garlic 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

In a food processor or blender, combine all the ingredients and process until smooth, scraping down the sides as needed.

Serve, or cover and chill until ready to serve.

Notes: Jazz up your salad greens or other salads with this Italian-inspired dressing. It also makes a great marinade for roasting or grilling hearty

Nutritional Information - Calories 12 - Calories from Fat 10.0 - Total Fat 1.1g - Saturated Fat 0.2g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.1g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 7.2mg - Total Carbohydrates 0.4g - Dietary Fiber 0.0g - Sugars 0.3g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Sun-Dried-Tomato-Vinaigrette

Fresh Avocado Dressing

Serves: 8

What You'll Need:

1 ripe avocado 
1/2 cup plain Greek yogurt 
1/3 cup olive oil 
1 1/4 teaspoon lemon juice 
1 clove garlic 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro 
1/2 teaspoon salt

What To Do:

In a food processor, combine all ingredients; process about 3 minutes, or until smooth. Chill until ready to serve.

Nutritional Information - Calories 129 - Calories from Fat 113 - Total Fat 13g - Saturated Fat 1.8g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 2.1g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 153mg - Total Carbohydrates 2.9g - Dietary Fiber 1.7g 7 - Sugars 0.8g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Fresh-Avocado-Dressing

Asian Sesame Dressing

Serves: 8

Serving Size: 1 Tbsp

What You'll Need:

2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar 
2 tablespoons reduced-sodium soy sauce 
1 tablespoon sesame oil 
2 garlic cloves, minced

What To Do:

In a shaker bottle with a lid, combine all ingredients. Shake well to blend.

Nutritional Information - Calories 61 - Calories from Fat 55 - Total Fat 6.2g - Saturated Fat 0.6g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.6g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 162mg - Total Carbohydrates 1.2g - Dietary Fiber 0.4g - Sugars 0.1g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Asian-Sesame-Dressing

Best Balsamic Vinaigrette

Serves: 5

Makes: 1/3 cup

What You'll Need:

2 tablespoons canola oil 
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
1/4 teaspoon dried basil, crushed 
1/4 teaspoon Dijon-style mustard 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

In a shaker bottle with a lid, combine all ingredients. Shake well to blend.

Nutritional Information - Calories from Fat 50 - Total Fat 5.6g - Saturated Fat 0.4g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.1g - Sodium 8.1mg - Total Carbohydrates 1.6g - Dietary Fiber 0.0g - Sugars 1.4g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Best-Balsamic-Vinaigrette

Coleslaw Dressing

Serves: 12

What You'll Need:

1/2 cup reduced-fat mayonnaise 
1 tablespoon granulated Splenda 
1 tablespoon cider vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon celery seed

What To Do:

In a small bowl mix together all ingredients. Chill until ready to use.

Nutritional Information - Calories 33 - Calories from Fat 30 - Total Fat 3.3g - Saturated Fat 0.5g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.1g - Cholesterol 3.5mg - Sodium 67mg -Total Carbohydrates 0.9g -Dietary Fiber 0.0g - Sugars 0.4g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Coleslaw-Dressing

Buttermilk Ranch Dressing

Serves: 8

Makes: 1-1/4 cups

What You'll Need:

3/4 cup reduced-fat mayonnaise 
1/2 cup reduced-fat buttermilk (see Note) 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

In a small bowl, whisk together all ingredients. Chill until ready to use.

Notes: You can make your own buttermilk by mixing 1 cup milk with 1 tablespoon lemon juice or vinegar. Let it stand about 10 minutes before using.

Nutritional Information: Calories 80 - Calories from Fat 68 - Total Fat 7.6g - Saturated Fat 1.3g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.7g - Cholesterol 8.5mg - Sodium 168mg - Total Carbohydrates 2.7g - Dietary Fiber 0.0g Sugars 1.7g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Buttermilk-Ranch-Dressing

Zesty Lemon Dressing

Serves: 8

Serving Size: 1 Tbsp

What You'll Need:

1/4 cup canola oil 
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 tablespoon rice vinegar 
1 tablespoon chopped scallions 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon dried dill

What To Do:

In a shaker bottle with a lid, combine all ingredients. Shake well to blend.

Nutritional Information: Calories 62 - Calories from Fat 61 - Total Fat 6.8g - Saturated Fat 0.5g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.0g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 0.3mg - Total Carbohydrates 0.4g - Dietary Fiber 0.1g Sugars 0.1g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Zesty-Lemon-Dressing

Quick As A Wink Vinaigrette

Serves: 8

Serving Size: 2 Tbsp

What You'll Need:

2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1/4 cup canola oil 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley

What To Do:

In a small bowl, whisk together all ingredients. Chill until ready to use.

Nutritional Information: Calories 5.6 - Calories from Fat 4.0 - Total Fat 0.4g - Saturated Fat 0.0g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 0.0g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Sodium 73mg - Total Carbohydrates 0.3g - Dietary Fiber 0.1g Sugars 0.1g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Salad-Dressings/Quick-As-A-Wink-Vinaigrette

Tuna Stuffed Tomatoes

Serves: 3

Preparation Time: 10 min

What You'll Need:

3 large firm ripe tomatoes 
1 package (7-ounce) solid white albacore tuna in water, drained 
1/3 cup reduced-fat mayonnaise 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh parsley 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

Cut off about one-third of stem end of each tomato

Carefully scoop out tomato flesh.

In a medium bowl , combine remaining ingredients.

Mound one-third tuna mixture into each tomato cup. Chill until ready to serve.

Nutritional Information: Calories 194 - Calories from Fat 82 - Total Fat 9.2g - Saturated Fat 1.4g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 17g - Cholesterol 39mg - Sodium 366mg - Total Carbohydrates 10g - Dietary Fiber 2.5g - Sugars 6.4g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Misc-Salads/Tuna-Stuffed-Tomatoes

The following recipe comes from this website  http://www.recipe.com/organic-baby-lettuces-and-quinoa-salad/ - it is one of over fifty salad recipes listed. I encourage you to go through the recipes  they are very good. Had I time I would have tried to copy them all and list them but even though I am extraordinary (rothlmao) Im not sure I have the perseverance to get it done.

Organic Baby Lettuces and Quinoa Salad

If you don't have quinoa in your pantry, wheat berries or barley would also work well in this salad.

SERVINGS 6

Ingredients

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
6 cups mixed baby organic lettuces
1 cup cooked quinoa, cooled
2 cups corn kernels (from 2 ears corn)
1 cup blanched snow peas
2 cups heirloom cherry tomatoes, halved
1 avocado, diced
1/2 small red onion, thinly sliced
1/2 cup shaved Parmesan

Directions

Place oil, vinegar, 1 tbsp water, mustard, salt and pepper in a small lidded jar. Shake until combined.

In a large salad bowl, combine lettuces, quinoa, corn, snow peas, tomatoes, avocado and onion.

Toss with dressing and top with Parmesan. Serve immediately.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 253, Fat, total 15g, chol. 5mg, sat. fat 3g, carb. 26g, fiber 6g, pro. 7g, sodium 312mg,

http://www.recipe.com/organic-baby-lettuces-and-quinoa-salad/

The next recipe is from a site called twelve recipes that will make you love fresh vegetables  you really need to page through them  go here and be amazed - http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/12_recipes_that_will_make_you_love_fresh_vegetables/1

Creamy Alfredo and Asparagus Fettuccini

Rich alfredo is always a delectable sauce for pasta. Stirred into this divine pool of cheesy goodness is tender asparagus along with juicy tomatoes and sugar snap peas.

Serving Size / Yield

4-6 servings

Ingredients

2 Tbs. Olive Oil 
1 1/2 lb. Asparagus Stalks, chopped 
1 C. Sugar Snap Peas 
1 C. Cherry Tomatoes, halved 
16 oz. Fettuccini Pasta, cooked and drained 
4 oz. Low-Fat Cream Cheese, chopped 
Sea Salt, to taste 
Ground Black Pepper, to taste 
1 C. Grated Parmesan Cheese

Directions

Warm the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

Add the asparagus and sugar snap peas to the skillet, and cook until vegetables are tender.

Add the cherry tomatoes and continue cooking for 1 minute.

Stir in the fettuccini and cream cheese, and season with salt and pepper if needed. Cook for 2-3 minutes.

Stir in the parmesan cheese and serve

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/creamy_alfredo_asparagus_fettuccini.htm

I think the above recipe assumes you already know how to cook the fettuccini.

It certainly is quiet around here  everyone is gone. Heidi is grocery shopping  she was saying this morning that the only cereal they had was a half box of lucky charms. I dont know how much she will get done as she needs to be picking up Avery and summer in just a few minutes. I suppose she will also go pick up Ayden also  alexis could bring him home but doesnt want the bother and Heidi doesnt press the matter  I however  would make it a condition of her being allowed to drive to school  if she said no she could ride the bus with everyone else. Thats why they think I am the mean grandpa. Lol

Last night they had two baseball games and a track meet  Heidi kept walking between the three all evening. Next year bailee will also be in cross country. That girl can really run.

We had rain this morning  the sun is out and it is 70°+ and humid  feels wonderful. Have the door open with the breeze blowing through. Probability of rain the next two days  more than likely it will be Sunday according to bobby. I didnt have anything planned so let it rain. Then it can dry up since it will be about time to get on the tractor again and mow.

Not sure what the farmer is going to do on the acreage behind us  right now it is full of wild onions  Gary said you really get docked at the elevator if they find it in the grain you are dumping. Maybe he is going to grow hay this year. Wouldnt think you would want wild onion in that either  dont think it would be good for the animals.

Think I will go rustle up something to eat  feeling a little eleven oclockish  me and the pooh.

Sa


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sam, can't believe I might be first on this week. Marking my spot. Love some of the recipes you posted. You do a wonderful job of selecing things for different tastes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 8th May, 2015* by Darowil

While a small page count a number of major issues again as well the ongoing health issues of a number of us.

HEALTH ISSUES
*vabchnonnie* headaches again plus chest pain ?pneumonia. This was a week ago and she hasnt posted since.

*Cashmeregma's* mother is in ICU with pneumonia

*Grannypegs* DH did not have blood infection. It was an infection of the urinary tract with leakage which is a common complication following kidney surgery.

*bulldog* had her laser surgery on the leg- sore but not painful. Bettys main complaint is the compression stockings she has to wear. However Allyson has to have both ovaries removed today & Kelsey has to go back to the Neurosurgeon on the 26th to be scheduled for back surgery. Kelsey is still waiting for results from medical tests.

*Purple* home Sunday, doing fine.

*sassafrasses* gut issues continue

*Gwen* all set for surgery Monday- minor surgery on her hip with a couple of weeks recuperation.

No change with *gagesmum*, Melody has just started therapy so hopefully improvments will begin then.

As if *Swedenme* didnt already have enough issues to deal with her youngest DS had a massive seizure. He is home but requires further tests and neurology appointments to see what caused it.

OTHER ISSUES
*TNS* on the mainland caring for in-laws. And *Kansasgma* has been very busy as well and struggling to keep up.

*busyworkerbee* looks like she will be moving again soon. This time probably into accommodation by herself.

*nittergma* thinks her husband may have a new job.

*machristie* got the job she went for as a Sorority House Mother. Starts late August but can probably start moving in July. So now to work out what to take and what not.

*Grandmapaula* both grandies scored 25 out of 28 in a solo singing competition .

PHOTOS
3 - *Lurker* - Haul from Spotlight 
13 - *Rookie* - Beautiful GDs
18 - *Kate* - Forth rail bridge
20 - *Lurker* - Forth road bridge
29 - *Purple* - View of the garden from Fi's armchair
29 - *Caren* - Coffee/Coconut butter cake with coconut frosting
30 - *Caren* - Remodelling photos
35 - *Sorlenna* - Knitting needle case
35 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Bonnie
36 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Silverowl
38 - *Caren* - Roof renovations
39 - *Caren* - Progress on the roof
41 - *Lurker* - Scarves/yarn
42 - *Caren * - Reflections of Scotland (Skye)
45 - *Purple* - Pansies in the garden
46 - *Lurker* - Beginnings of cousin's shawl

RECIPES
13 - *Darowil* - White chocolate & peanut butter fudge slice
20 - *Sam* - Onion Jam and Potato Cheddar Pizza 
21 - *Sam* - Quick & easy desserts - dump cake recipe (link)
21 - *Sam* - Dinner ideas with 5 ingredients or less (link)
29 - *Caren* - Coconut butter cake with coconut frosting
48 - *Sam* - 195 recipes of all different kinds (link)

CRAFTS
6 - *Rookie* - Entrelac in the round (links)
20 - *Sam* - Free crochet pattern book/Crosshatch cowl (links)
20 - *Sam* - Craft ideas for children/Shrugs & boleros (links)
20 - * Sam* - Shawl pattern (link)
21 - *Sam* - Toilet roll flowers/Paper dolls (links)
21 - *Sam* - Lip gloss/Summer purse (links)
43 - *Bonnie* - Gossamer one ball scarf (link)

OTHERS
4 - *Darowil* - Yarn puzzle (link)
12 - *Bonnie* - Fertilising tomatoes with Epsom Salts (link)
13 - *Darowil* - Metric measurements (link)
16 - *Rookie* - Compression socks (link)
27 - *Darowil* - Origins of old sayings (link)
35 - *Sam* - Dutch house (link)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam. Some really good recipes as always. Have something nice to eat. 
All with problems are in my prayers. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free pattern for a very cute tank top using cotton tape. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/05/15/notched-hem-tank-top/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-05-15%3A%20Easy%20Breezy%3A%20The%20Free%20Pattern%20for%20our%20Notched%20Hem%20Tank%20Top%21


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam , Kate and Margaret for getting us going again . By the looks of the summary I think I missed some of last weeks chatter will have to go back and look 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina - did you get moved into your new house yet? --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam. Some really good recipes as always. Have something nice to eat.
> All with problems are in my prayers. Take care all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, Sam. Some of the recipes are very enticing, esp. for people with diabetes and celiac.:thumbup:
Is erithrytol an artificial sweetener?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for another great set of recipes Sam...one of these days I must start cooking again, I just seem to always use frozen stuff that can be shoved in the oven for 20 minutes.  
Had Luke here today and he obviously thought I was harassing him by frequently asking him, "Do you need the toilet?" So at one point he turned and yelled at me, "No Gran - read the paper!" Guess that was me told! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting us off on another week Sam. Great bunch of recipes as usual. There's a few of those salad dressings that I'll be trying out soon. Thanks Darowil and Kate for the summaries. Even though the page count was low this week there seemed to be plenty to summarize! I'm off to bed now, love and hugs to all who need them. See you tomorrow. xx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam for another wonderful start and to those of you who put together our wonderful summary. This weekend is not as hectic as the last few weekends but still busy enough. Tonight we ordered the framing materials for the picture Matthew drew for his best friend's wedding. We will take it to the printer's on Monday to order cards to be made and then back to the framers to get it framed. I need to do laundry and get some knitting done this weekend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> martina - did you get moved into your new house yet? --- sam


Alas not yet Sam. I am still at my sister's waiting for the go ahead from the solicitors. Should be soon hopefully. My son and his partner have come up for the weekend. They popped in for a cup of tea and to say hello on the way to the hotel down the road and will be here tomorrow morning so we will have the day and evening together. They are leaving sometime on Sunday and taking some things I have accumulated while up here. I have been To a lovely yarn shop in Skipton twice so you can guess what is in one of the bags, can't you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is what my search found jokim. --- sam

Erythritol: What You Need to Know about This Natural Sugar Substitute & the Better Choice Available

Eating healthy does not mean avoiding sweets completely. Find out about the best natural sugar substitute for your healthy diet.

Erythritol is not your average sugar alcohol.

Used as a natural sweetener, erythritol is about 60  80% as sweet as sucrose (sugar). It is used primarily in chewing gum, baked goods and beverages and occurs naturally in pears, soy sauce, wine, sake, watermelon and grapes.

In fact, erythritol has even been found to exist naturally in human tissues and body fluids.1

After much toxicology and clinical studies, erythritol has been found to be safe for consumption as a sugar substitute, even when consumed on a daily basis and in high amounts.2 While Body Ecology does not recommend eating any sweetener in high amounts, we do believe that the sweet taste is a natural part of our diets.

About Sugar Alcohols

Sugar Alcohols are NOT to be confused with artificial sweeteners.

While sugar alcohols do contain fewer calories than sugar, they occur naturally in plants, like fruits and vegetables.

In the case of sugar alcohols (also known as polyols), part of their structure resembles sugar and part resembles alcohol. However, there is no ethanol in sugar alcohols, so it is not the same thing as alcoholic beverages.3

Sugar alcohols, like malitol, sorbitol and xylitol, are often used as sugar substitutes because they provide a sweet taste that does not raise blood sugar to the degree that sucrose does. This is because they convert to glucose more slowly in your body and do not require much insulin to metabolize.

In addition, sugar alcohols do not cause tooth decay, which is another plus to their use.

However, many people report experiencing gas, bloating and diarrhea when eating sugar alcohols (typically only when eaten in excess, but this varies from person to person).

From a Body Ecology perspective, however, if you do not have these upsetting symptoms, we do recommend most sugar alcohols over even natural sugars because sugars feed candida, contributing to systemic fungal infections.

The Erythritol Difference

Here are a few things that make erythritol a standout as a sugar alcohol.

Erythritol is4:
Fermented  it is made by fermenting the natural sugar found in corn.
Heat stable up to 160 degrees C.
Non-caloric  While most sugar alcohols are low calorie, erythritol has zero calories.
Non-glycemic - Does not raise blood sugar  erythritol is considered suitable for people with diabetes because it does not raise plasma glucose or insulin levels.
The easiest sugar alcohol to digest  more than 90% of erythritol is absorbed in the small intestine, so minimal amounts reach the colon where other sugar alcohols end up causing diarrhea and other symptoms. Studies have shown that erythritol is even easier to digest than xylitol.
Noncarcinogenic studies have shown that erythritol, like xylitol, does not have carcinogenic properties.
An antioxidant  erythritol helps to fight free radicals, responsible for the aging process. It is considered to be even more efficient than other sugar alcohols because it is so readily absorbed and yet not metabolized (it is excreted unchanged).

Erythritol has the status of generally recognized as safe (GRAS) from the FDA and is widely used in many other countries like Japan, the European Union, Mexico and Canada.

Unfortunately, erythritol is not that sweet on its own, so its often combined in foods and beverages with other sweeteners...sometimes artificial sweeteners like aspartame, making it less than desirable.

Also,erythritol is the most expensive of the sugar alcohols to produce. This makes it difficult for food manufacturers to use it in commercial products.

A Better Natural Sweetener than Just Erythritol

lakanto 
For the best natural sweetener that combines the health benefits of non-GMO erythritol and lo hanguo, try Lakanto! Lakanto has zero calories, is non-glycemic, safe for diabetics and does not feed candida AND it looks, tastes and bakes just like sugar. Indulge your sweet taste today ... Read More About Lakanto and Try It Today.

While erythritol has plenty of benefits, there is anfar better option available to you...Lakanto.

When searching the world over for a natural sweetener that met all of the Body Ecology health criteriait does not feed candida, does not cause tooth decay, does not raise blood sugar, tastes great and our BEDROK moms could make an occasional birthday cake for their children recovering from autism... we found LAKANTO.

What really thrilled us was that it works really well in baked goods ...Lakanto is bar none the best zero-calorie, natural sweetener weve found for baking. (We dont recommend coffee on the Body Ecology Diet...but were told it is great in coffee too.)

Lakanto is a delicious combination of non-GMO (not genetically modified) erythritol and the naturally sweet fruit, lo han guo (called the longevity fruit in China and has many of the same health benefits as erythritol).

They are combined using a very special proprietary process that creates an exceptional product that is a one-to-one substitute for sugar, without calories and any of sugars other health issues.

Were excited about Lakanto because -- finally -- we can provide Body Ecology followers with a natural sweetener you can cook and bake with successfully. Lakanto has also been causing a stir in Japan, where it has been used for over ten years. It is not just APPROVED by the Japanese Ministry of Health for obesity and diabetesit is actually RECOMMENDED by a government that really seems to care about protecting its people.

Lakanto is our pick for the number one sugar substitute because it allows you to indulge your sweet tooth, without the dangers of sugar or other less desirable sugar substitutes.

How Sweet It Is

With more options to satisfy your sweet tooth, you may find that sticking to a healthy Body Ecology program is easier than ever. And certainly, natural sweeteners like erythritol and Lakanto make it easier to feed yourself and your family healthy treats.

Now you can indulge your sweet cravings without taking a step backward in your health. And nothing is sweeter than that!

http://bodyecology.com/articles/erythritol_what_you_need_to_know_natural_sugar_substitute.php



Jokim said:


> Thank you, Sam. Some of the recipes are very enticing, esp. for people with diabetes and celiac.:thumbup:
> Is erithrytol an artificial sweetener?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you bought lots and lots - you'll need something to do in your new place. --- sam



martina said:


> Alas not yet Sam. I am still at my sister's waiting for the go ahead from the solicitors. Should be soon hopefully. My son and his partner have come up for the weekend. They popped in for a cup of tea and to say hello on the way to the hotel down the road and will be here tomorrow morning so we will have the day and evening together. They are leaving sometime on Sunday and taking some things I have accumulated while up here. I have been To a lovely yarn shop in Skipton twice so you can guess what is in one of the bags, can't you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for another great set of recipes Sam...one of these days I must start cooking again, I just seem to always use frozen stuff that can be shoved in the oven for 20 minutes.
> Had Luke here today and he obviously thought I was harassing him by frequently asking him, "Do you need the toilet?" So at one point he turned and yelled at me, "No Gran - read the paper!" Guess that was me told! :lol:


 :roll: Too funny, you never know what they will say. Last night DS & family were here. gD had spent all afternoon making me a card, colored a birthday cake with candles, when they left she was quite bent that she couodn't take it home agin :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, Sam. You have answered my question to the utmost degree! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I hope you bought lots and lots - you'll need something to do in your new place. --- sam


You mean after I have done all the unpacking!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, what a great selection of recipes, I will certainly be trying some of the dressings, 
Thanks to Kate, Margaret & Julie for the summaries.

I thought I was going to have a lazy day today. DH went off with his cousin & friend on the Harley for the day & I was going for lunch with my friends, which I did but then went to the post office & my plants had arrived so this afternoon was spent planting 60 strawberry plants & getting things set up to water them. I also have a new crabapple tree & another grape to plant after they soak for 24 hrs., uave to decide where to put them.

Martina, hope you soon get things sorted with your new house.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Sam. Some of the recipes are very enticing, esp. for people with diabetes and celiac.:thumbup:
> Is erithrytol an artificial sweetener?


Welcome to Sam's Tea Party! I don't think you've joined us before. Sam always has such a variety of menus, doesn't he? I hope you enjoyed visiting with us and will join us again.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks,Sam, for another great start for the coming week. A variety of recipes!!
Thank you to the ladies that did the summary. I'm never sure if Kate does it all or if Margaret helps so I'll just thank them both. I find that it refreshes my memory about things I read during the week.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for another great set of recipes Sam...one of these days I must start cooking again, I just seem to always use frozen stuff that can be shoved in the oven for 20 minutes.
> Had Luke here today and he obviously thought I was harassing him by frequently asking him, "Do you need the toilet?" So at one point he turned and yelled at me, "No Gran - read the paper!" Guess that was me told! :lol:


I think one of the most fun things about being a grandparent is watching there personalities develop. I think Luke definitely has gotten the idea that he should be using the toilet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam -- some great recipes. Thanks to the summary ladies! I'm finishing up dinner and will pack the leftovers up to take up to DS and family when we go up there tomorrow. We'll be helping out with putting in closet organizers. My job will be to watch the DGD's....not a bad gig! We're having pulled pork, homemade baked beans, coleslaw, pickled cucumber salad, and a large raw vegetable salad that cleans out my vegetable crisper. See you all on Monday.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! I subbed half a day for my DD. She is job hunting and had an interview this morning. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers that she will get a job that is the best for her. She loves her current school, but it has had low numbers and they are cutting teachers. She wouldn't be cut, but she would like to get back into public school. Plus, she would make more money!
Time to start at page 1, so check back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I subbed half a day for my DD. She is job hunting and had an interview this morning. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers that she will get a job that is the best for her. She loves her current school, but it has had low numbers and they are cutting teachers. She wouldn't be cut, but she would like to get back into public school. Plus, she would make more money!
> Time to start at page 1, so check back later.


Good to see you again and prayers going our for DD and her job hunting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam -- some great recipes. Thanks to the summary ladies! I'm finishing up dinner and will pack the leftovers up to take up to DS and family when we go up there tomorrow. We'll be helping out with putting in closet organizers. My job will be to watch the DGD's....not a bad gig! We're having pulled pork, homemade baked beans, coleslaw, pickled cucumber salad, and a large raw vegetable salad that cleans out my vegetable crisper. See you all on Monday.


Have a fantastic time and get lots of hugs and kisses. Collect them while you can.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks,Sam, for another great start for the coming week. A variety of recipes!!
> Thank you to the ladies that did the summary. I'm never sure if Kate does it all or if Margaret helps so I'll just thank them both. I find that it refreshes my memory about things I read during the week.
> Junek


 I write the summary, Kate does the limits of photos, crafts etc. as Sam starts around 6.30 am our time this time of the year I send it to 
Kate Friday night. So she sometimes needs to add to it. I haven't read today's yet-I was just getting them emailed when I saw your post straight before mine but she's probably added Betty's postin. 
Must get going. Need to drop David off at a conference as I need the car. The Guild has an Open Day today and Feats in Socks have a table. So have plenty to take and do. May not be back today as after this we have a double birthday dinner. Have some knitting I must finish. Will only get one item knitted for them. One mitten and one sock! As they have two feet and hands I think I might need to knit another each!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope we see you again real soon jokim - always an empty chair with your name on it and plenty of fresh hot tea - we all are going to be looking for you to return real soon. --- sam



Jokim said:


> Thank you, Sam. You have answered my question to the utmost degree! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - you can always knit and unpack as you have time. --- sam



martina said:


> You mean after I have done all the unpacking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of positive energy to your daughter in the hopes she finds a new job real soon. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I subbed half a day for my DD. She is job hunting and had an interview this morning. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers that she will get a job that is the best for her. She loves her current school, but it has had low numbers and they are cutting teachers. She wouldn't be cut, but she would like to get back into public school. Plus, she would make more money!
> Time to start at page 1, so check back later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - you can always knit and unpack as you have time. --- sam


Is that a new pattern that you have invented? Knit one, purl one , unpack one!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Welcome to Sam's Tea Party! I don't think you've joined us before. Sam always has such a variety of menus, doesn't he? I hope you enjoyed visiting with us and will join us again.
> Junek


I always enjoy reading Sam's posts. They are so down to earth and the recipes are absolutely the best, for my family's lifestyle anyway. Thank you.♥


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Checking in to mark my spot. 
Some great recipes Sam and yes you should have put a hat on. Ladies thank you for the summery of last week, you do a fantastic job of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope we see you again real soon jokim - always an empty chair with your name on it and plenty of fresh hot tea - we all are going to be looking for you to return real soon. --- sam


Thank you, you've been most hospitable.♥


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam, and to those who do the summaries so I can keep caught up. Prayers for those who need healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, I hope all is well in everyone's world or at least not bad. 
Last week was a total loss, Marlas bd on Monday and eye exams for her and David, Tuesday we had dog grooming and knit group, then Wednesday we took my Aunt to Cheyenne so she could do some clothes shopping, Thursday, was all afternoon/evening in Scottsbluff, between a few errands we wanted to run and guitar lessons, then today was payday and grocery shopping. We are currently under a tornado watch until 7ish unless they have canceled it, the tornado sirens kept going off for quite a while, a couple touch downs outside of town, but I don't think we had any damage, then we also had hail and torrential downpour of rain, welcome spring... So I am now in my chair with coffee (may switch to wine in a bit), Ryssa, you all, and my knitting, and bedknobs and broomsticks in the dvd player. lol
Now that you've had a whole essay on my week, it's back to page one, post one to see if I can get caught up with this week and thankfully with the summaries, I can go back and hit the highlights of last week. 
OH, Thank you all for the birthday wishes for Marla, she had a good day, David grilled hamburgers and sausages, and I got her the knitpicks, rainbow interchangeables and a couple extra cords to go with them and I made her a felted bag, since she had really wanted one for a while, and I made a button for it with FIMO.  I'll see if I can post a pic later. 
Okay, now I'm really off to page one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caren Happy late birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quiet is sometimes the best, to just be able to relax.

LOL! That roller was bigger than Seth, very impressive, he was doing a good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Bonnie and anyone else that I missed, it seems that this past week was a busy one for birthday celebrations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam -- some great recipes. Thanks to the summary ladies! I'm finishing up dinner and will pack the leftovers up to take up to DS and family when we go up there tomorrow. We'll be helping out with putting in closet organizers. My job will be to watch the DGD's....not a bad gig! We're having pulled pork, homemade baked beans, coleslaw, pickled cucumber salad, and a large raw vegetable salad that cleans out my vegetable crisper. See you all on Monday.


Have a wonderful time, spending time with Grands is never a bad thing is it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I subbed half a day for my DD. She is job hunting and had an interview this morning. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers that she will get a job that is the best for her. She loves her current school, but it has had low numbers and they are cutting teachers. She wouldn't be cut, but she would like to get back into public school. Plus, she would make more money!
> Time to start at page 1, so check back later.


Prayers and positive energies for her, job hunting is so hard anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Is that a new pattern that you have invented? Knit one, purl one , unpack one!


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for another great set of recipes Sam...one of these days I must start cooking again, I just seem to always use frozen stuff that can be shoved in the oven for 20 minutes.
> Had Luke here today and he obviously thought I was harassing him by frequently asking him, "Do you need the toilet?" So at one point he turned and yelled at me, "No Gran - read the paper!" Guess that was me told! :lol:


LOL! He is growing up waaayyyy to fast isn't he, seems like just yesterday, he was a baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :roll: Too funny, you never know what they will say. Last night DS & family were here. gD had spent all afternoon making me a card, colored a birthday cake with candles, when they left she was quite bent that she couodn't take it home agin :roll: :roll:


LOLOL!!! Poor thing, oh well, you could just make a photo copy of it for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betty, hope that you and the girls all have quick and easy recoveries from all various procedures. 

Sonja, so very sorry for everything you and the family are going through, prayers and hugs and positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nokia, welcome.
Sam, thank you for great start.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Closing in on 8:30 p.m here in GA. Has been a busy day. It is DH's birthday. I fixed him a nice dinner this evening; 3 Pepper Fish and Herb Angel Hair pasta. Got the recipe from the grocery (Publix). Of course I forgot a couple of items but fudged and it turned out good. DH declared it was a gormet meal. Since he turned 65 I wanted to fix something special for him and am glad he enjoyed it. DH also went and hit a bucket of golf balls, went to see a movie he was interested in and bought himself a new pair of New Balance tennis shoes. Still haven't fixed his dessert requested but will do so tomorrow. 

DD and I both had eye appointments this afternoon. I've got to order new glasses as my left eye in particular has changed a good bit. Doctor also put me on Restasis and of course the pharmacy was out. They will have it in Mon or Tues. Also gave me some sample eye wash pads that she wants me to start using twice a day. 

Betty so sorry to hear that your girls both are having surgery and that you are having to continue to wear the compression hose. I know how uncomfortable those can be. Will be keeping all of you in prayer. 

Purple glad you are healing well and doing those exercises. You'll be up and around in no time. Sonja praying continually for your entire family. Know you are surrounded by our love and support. Melody hope your therapy is going well. Also know you are in my prayers along with others with issues/illnesses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Closing in on 8:30 p.m here in GA. Has been a busy day. It is DH's birthday. I fixed him a nice dinner this evening; 3 Pepper Fish and Herb Angel Hair pasta. Got the recipe from the grocery (Publix). Of course I forgot a couple of items but fudged and it turned out good. DH declared it was a gormet meal. Since he turned 65 I wanted to fix something special for him and am glad he enjoyed it. DH also went and hit a bucket of golf balls, went to see a movie he was interested in and bought himself a new pair of New Balance tennis shoes. Still haven't fixed his dessert requested but will do so tomorrow.
> 
> DD and I both had eye appointments this afternoon. I've got to order new glasses as my left eye in particular has changed a good bit. Doctor also put me on Restasis and of course the pharmacy was out. They will have it in Mon or Tues. Also gave me some sample eye wash pads that she wants me to start using twice a day.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DH!!! Glad the day was a success other than needing new glasses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie, good luck to your daughter n the job hunt.

Betty, sorry those compression stockings are so uncomfortable, I imagine they are especially nasty when it's hot. Hope you will soon be able to get rid of them. I hope both your girls recover quickly from the surgery.I hope the cysts can be removed laproscopically so there is less recovery time.

Rookie, enjoy your weekend with the grandkids.

Tomorrow I'm going to that class making the Hypertufta pots, should be interesting, I hope I can make something nice.
The really cold -6C that was predicted for the weekend has been amended to -2 or-3C/28-30F, thank goodness, I was afraid I would have to pack all my plants back int the house from the greenhouse but the little neater should be able to kee them from shivering.
I was woken up this morning by shotgun blasts, the darn mule deer have decided my garden is their private smorgasbord so DH decided to give them an education, not close enough to harm them, just sting a little.
" you might be a *******" if such things are a normal part of your life, lol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've started the second triangle of the wingspan, using worsted weight yarn and a #9 needle with 81 stitches cast on. I'm hoping that I've figured out the math for the starting points shifting as needed. We'll see how this idea works out . 

Getting sleepy, so I'll talk again tomorrow. Have a good one whatever it may be for you. Take care, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something along those lines. the unpacking isn't going anywhere so you might as well knit for a while. don't want to tire yourself unpacking. --- sam



martina said:


> Is that a new pattern that you have invented? Knit one, purl one , unpack one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I knew this was the day and I am almost too late - but happy birthday brantly - what dessert did you order? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Closing in on 8:30 p.m here in GA. Has been a busy day. It is DH's birthday. I fixed him a nice dinner this evening; 3 Pepper Fish and Herb Angel Hair pasta. Got the recipe from the grocery (Publix). Of course I forgot a couple of items but fudged and it turned out good. DH declared it was a gormet meal. Since he turned 65 I wanted to fix something special for him and am glad he enjoyed it. DH also went and hit a bucket of golf balls, went to see a movie he was interested in and bought himself a new pair of New Balance tennis shoes. Still haven't fixed his dessert requested but will do so tomorrow.
> 
> DD and I both had eye appointments this afternoon. I've got to order new glasses as my left eye in particular has changed a good bit. Doctor also put me on Restasis and of course the pharmacy was out. They will have it in Mon or Tues. Also gave me some sample eye wash pads that she wants me to start using twice a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very nifty pair of men's socks. --- sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0702.html?utm_source=bronto;utm_medium=email;utm_term=Knit%20Father%27s%20Day%20Socks;utm_content=9%20Father%27s%20Day%20Projects%20-%20Get%20Started%20Today%21;utm_campaign=Weekly%20Stitch%2005152015;ss=


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have limited area to grow things these might be just the thing for you. gwen - this was what I was talking about a while back. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/ladder-shelf


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

When I went to post, I ended up on last week's TP. My computer has been acting up today, so there are lots of surprises. Thank you for all the recipes I have almost finished reading. I do enjoy fritattas, but I could just picture myself trying to flip one over! Tried that about 2 years ago and know better than to push my luck this time!!! I like making my own salad dressings and saw some good ones you have listed. Thank you for them. More severe weather in the forecast for tomorrow night, but today, although very humid, no storms. What a treat! Sam, I bet they do make mowers with power steering, but they probably cost a fortune. That was a long time to be sitting on a mower. I hope your back and arms are going to be all right. You "gotta" take care of yourself.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Had Luke here today and he obviously thought I was harassing him by frequently asking him, "Do you need the toilet?" So at one point he turned and yelled at me, "No Gran - read the paper!" Guess that was me told! :lol:[/quote]

I had to laugh out loud when I read about your "harassing" Luke about the bathroom. Little boys surely know how to make their grandmums stop asking, don't they? I am still laughing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Is that a new pattern that you have invented? Knit one, purl one , unpack one!


Perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, still alive and kicking. Peaceful night tonight after dramas between nieces and DM (Nieces need to learn when to shut up and when to defend themselves - when Grandma will listen and when she won't) Nieces and nephew are on island with rest of family for Micki's 18th birthday. Unfortunately, I think part of the issue was jealously on DMs part as neither me or DM and DSF were invited over for tonight. Now, I have to work on 15yo and get her to understand how to read Grandma and how to react to avoid this morning happening again. Also, after the news on mother's day, about DS putting the island house up for sale, has unsettled DM again and she is not reacting well at all. It makes her mental descent more obvious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Welcome to Sam's Tea Party! I don't think you've joined us before. Sam always has such a variety of menus, doesn't he? I hope you enjoyed visiting with us and will join us again.
> Junek


Welcome from me to hope to here more from you Jokim


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You


81brighteyes said:


> I had to laugh out loud when I read about your "harassing" Luke about the bathroom. Little boys surely know how to make their grandmums stop asking, don't they? I am still laughing.


It made me laugh aswell😄

Kaye thank you

Rookie hope you have a lovely time with you DGDs

Pammie1234 nice to hear from you again I'll keep my fingers crossed that your daughter finds the perfect job

Bonnie I hope you have a nice day not that I know what Hypertufta pots are so I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of yours 😶 :?:

Ohio Joy I hope you have your maths right so that you can make your lovely shawl 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You
> 
> It made me laugh aswell😄
> 
> ...


They are a sort of planter you make yourself out of cement and potting mix and sand I seem to recall- better for the plants than straight concrete (hypertufa) always mean't to get around to making some- be interesting to hear from Bonnie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are a sort of planter you make yourself out of cement and potting mix and sand I seem to recall- better for the plants than straight concrete (hypertufa) always mean't to get around to making some- be interesting to hear from Bonnie.


Now you have jogged my memory . I remember reading it now thanks Julie 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for another great set of recipes Sam...one of these days I must start cooking again, I just seem to always use frozen stuff that can be shoved in the oven for 20 minutes.
> Had Luke here today and he obviously thought I was harassing him by frequently asking him, "Do you need the toilet?" So at one point he turned and yelled at me, "No Gran - read the paper!" Guess that was me told! :lol:


Well he sure "told" you! LOL

Thanks to Sam, Margaret and yourself for another good start off for this week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:
 

> Thanks,Sam, for another great start for the coming week. A variety of recipes!!
> Thank you to the ladies that did the summary. I'm never sure if Kate does it all or if Margaret helps so I'll just thank them both. I find that it refreshes my memory about things I read during the week.
> Junek


Margaret does the written summary of the news, I do the lists of photos, etc. and of course Julie is our number one 'hold the fort' person if either of us can't do it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think one of the most fun things about being a grandparent is watching there personalities develop. I think Luke definitely has gotten the idea that he should be using the toilet.


Yes, he's actually been very good & I'm trying hard not to annoy him! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Is that a new pattern that you have invented? Knit one, purl one , unpack one!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Margaret does the written summary of the news, I do the lists of photos, etc. and of course Julie is our number one 'hold the fort' person if either of us can't do it.


Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

The summary is very kuch appreciated at the moment. Love a nd hugs to everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Closing in on 8:30 p.m here in GA. Has been a busy day. It is DH's birthday. I fixed him a nice dinner this evening; 3 Pepper Fish and Herb Angel Hair pasta. Got the recipe from the grocery (Publix). Of course I forgot a couple of items but fudged and it turned out good. DH declared it was a gormet meal. Since he turned 65 I wanted to fix something special for him and am glad he enjoyed it. DH also went and hit a bucket of golf balls, went to see a movie he was interested in and bought himself a new pair of New Balance tennis shoes. Still haven't fixed his dessert requested but will do so tomorrow.
> 
> DD and I both had eye appointments this afternoon. I've got to order new glasses as my left eye in particular has changed a good bit. Doctor also put me on Restasis and of course the pharmacy was out. They will have it in Mon or Tues. Also gave me some sample eye wash pads that she wants me to start using twice a day.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday DH !! :thumbup:  And all the best for your surgery on Monday Gwen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see this little cupcake today. I asked DS if she was rating his driving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, good luck to your daughter n the job hunt.
> 
> Betty, sorry those compression stockings are so uncomfortable, I imagine they are especially nasty when it's hot. Hope you will soon be able to get rid of them. I hope both your girls recover quickly from the surgery.I hope the cysts can be removed laproscopically so there is less recovery time.
> 
> ...


Gosh you STILL have cold weather? I hope the deer dont eat any more of your garden! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a free pattern for a very cute tank top using cotton tape. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/05/15/notched-hem-tank-top/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-05-15%3A%20Easy%20Breezy%3A%20The%20Free%20Pattern%20for%20our%20Notched%20Hem%20Tank%20Top%21


Oh I like the look of the top, would be very comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Margaret does the written summary of the news, I do the lists of photos, etc. and of course Julie is our number one 'hold the fort' person if either of us can't do it.


 :thumbup: Which will happen at the end of this month, when Kate is away on the cruise of the (Mediterranean?) arranged before GK #2 arrived into the picture.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm still here, however in the bed more than out of it.I have bronchial viral pneumonia, a repeated offense. I usually get it once a year anyway, It really puts me down for a while. I read when I can, but not much else. Still have to take puppy outside, which is an effort at times and still have to fix meals for myself and puppys dinner. Of course, she has dog food plus, depending on what I have. More another time...VA Sharon


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a very nifty pair of men's socks. --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0702.html?utm_source=bronto;utm_medium=email;utm_term=Knit%20Father%27s%20Day%20Socks;utm_content=9%20Father%27s%20Day%20Projects%20-%20Get%20Started%20Today%21;utm_campaign=Weekly%20Stitch%2005152015;ss=


I like 👍👍 I know someone that would love these, hmmmm might have to give them a try.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I hope all is well in everyone's world or at least not bad.
> Last week was a total loss, Marlas bd on Monday and eye exams for her and David, Tuesday we had dog grooming and knit group, then Wednesday we took my Aunt to Cheyenne so she could do some clothes shopping, Thursday, was all afternoon/evening in Scottsbluff, between a few errands we wanted to run and guitar lessons, then today was payday and grocery shopping. We are currently under a tornado watch until 7ish unless they have canceled it, the tornado sirens kept going off for quite a while, a couple touch downs outside of town, but I don't think we had any damage, then we also had hail and torrential downpour of rain, welcome spring... So I am now in my chair with coffee (may switch to wine in a bit), Ryssa, you all, and my knitting, and bedknobs and broomsticks in the dvd player. lol
> Now that you've had a whole essay on my week, it's back to page one, post one to see if I can get caught up with this week and thankfully with the summaries, I can go back and hit the highlights of last week.
> OH, Thank you all for the birthday wishes for Marla, she had a good day, David grilled hamburgers and sausages, and I got her the knitpicks, rainbow interchangeables and a couple extra cords to go with them and I made her a felted bag, since she had really wanted one for a while, and I made a button for it with FIMO.  I'll see if I can post a pic later.
> Okay, now I'm really off to page one.


I love bedknobs and broomsticks one of my favorites. Hope you didn't get any really bad or damaging weather.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We are to have storms on and off all weekend hopefully nothing to severe. Wish it would quit raining on the weekends i need to plant flowers and get the rest of the garden in. DGS graduates from preschool this weekend so will be busy with that also. His first tball practice is today if its not raining. His dad's had to work so will have to babysit part of today and tomorrow also so no rest for the wicked here. Have dr appts Monday routine check which hopefully wont reveal anything except for maybe why I'm so dang tired all the time and want to fall asleep at my desk each day. 

Sam thanks for recipes especially the Dallas freedoms am really trying to eat better and eat less one to lose a bit of weight and two for health. Trying to be better about getting on the treadmill also.

Happy Birthday and anniversary to those celebrating. Prayers for all and family members who are in need. Have to get moving!!

Love and hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, good luck to your daughter n the job hunt.
> 
> Betty, sorry those compression stockings are so uncomfortable, I imagine they are especially nasty when it's hot. Hope you will soon be able to get rid of them. I hope both your girls recover quickly from the surgery.I hope the cysts can be removed laproscopically so there is less recovery time.
> 
> ...


The shotgun blasts remind me of the days we lived in the country. The farmers had a device that set off a noise like gunshots periodically to keep the deer away from their fields. They can be a little startling unless you know what they are!
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks to Sam, Margaret and yourself for another good start off for this week.


And from me, too!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still here, however in the bed more than out of it.I have bronchial viral pneumonia, a repeated offense. I usually get it once a year anyway, It really puts me down for a while. I read when I can, but not much else. Still have to take puppy outside, which is an effort at times and still have to fix meals for myself and puppys dinner. Of course, she has dog food plus, depending on what I have. More another time...VA Sharon


I'm so sorry to hear you have pneumonia to put up with as well as the headaches. I guess you haven't heard anything from your dr yet as to the cause. And I know you're more than ready to be well.
Hope you're much better soon.
Junek


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam..thanks again for all the recipes and for hosting this tea party. Good news from Southern California!!! We got rain..yes, lovely wonderful rain from the heavens. We need it so badly that even though it won't get rid of this drought, there is just a sliver of hope. It was so nice to hear the rain, just pouring at time, such a blessing. Well now that I am giddy with the two days of rain, now its time to go outside and check on the plants which I am sure are confused :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cool Sam. It's not that our space is limited it is more my movement is limited. Would like something like this perhaps on the deck though.

Well have a lot to do around the house today. Ya'll play nice and TTYL.



thewren said:



> if you have limited area to grow things these might be just the thing for you. gwen - this was what I was talking about a while back. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/ladder-shelf


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The shotgun blasts remind me of the days we lived in the country. The farmers had a device that set off a noise like gunshots periodically to keep the deer away from their fields. They can be a little startling unless you know what they are!
> Junek


That's called a scare cannon, we use them in fall to keep the ducks & geese from landing in the swathed fields of peas & wheat. Yes, they are very noisy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Va Sharon, sorry you've got pneumonia, I hope you are feeling better soon.

Kaye, I never thought the other night to photocopy my GDs card, what a great idea. 

Patocinzio, I hope the rains keep coming for you, I'm sure you are right about the plants being in shock. Wemcould also use a nice rain & then some heat, our leaves are still not fully out, what a stange spring we are having.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it is quite strange for us, we are just thankful for the rain, any rain.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Va Sharon, sorry you've got pneumonia, I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Kaye, I never thought the other night to photocopy my GDs card, what a great idea.
> 
> Patocinzio, I hope the rains keep coming for you, I'm sure you are right about the plants being in shock. Wemcould also use a nice rain & then some heat, our leaves are still not fully out, what a stange spring we are having.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

VAbnOnnie, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still here, however in the bed more than out of it.I have bronchial viral pneumonia, a repeated offense. I usually get it once a year anyway, It really puts me down for a while. I read when I can, but not much else. Still have to take puppy outside, which is an effort at times and still have to fix meals for myself and puppys dinner. Of course, she has dog food plus, depending on what I have. More another time...VA Sharon


Hope you feel a lot better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Which will happen at the end of this month, when Kate is away on the cruise of the (Mediterranean?) arranged before GK #2 arrived into the picture.


Yep, our cruise is around the western Mediterranean and I am still hoping this baby will arrive before we go! DIL was told she is a week ahead of her due date (which was 27th of this month) and that the head is engaged, so fingers crossed she'll go early, or at least before the 31st when we leave.
I've spent the afternoon making new curtains for the lounge and now my back is killing me. They are only 59 inches wide (as I don't need them to close, being summer curtains) but they have a 97inch drop, so still a lot of material to manhandle! Just got the hems to do by hand and cushion covers to make, so I'm getting there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Yes, it is quite strange for us, we are just thankful for the rain, any rain.


Wish I could swap you some rain for some sunshine! :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I forgot yesterday was Friday there for a while. :roll: I hope the routine is coming back as I feel discombobulated when things aren't "usual." 

Today has been cold and rainy--we are happy for the rain and I hope it continues here and throughout the southwest.

DD#2 and I had a long conversation to catch up, so that was good.

I'm working on getting new patterns ready for release (three tops, two are crochet and one knit). I still feel so far behind on everything! But slowly things are moving along. I don't know that I ever feel completely caught up, anyway. Signs of a scattered brain! LOL

Kate, here's hoping baby arrives before you leave and that all goes smoothly.

Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome from me to hope to here more from you Jokim


Thank you for the warm welcome and will visit as often as I can.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still here, however in the bed more than out of it.I have bronchial viral pneumonia, a repeated offense. I usually get it once a year anyway, It really puts me down for a while. I read when I can, but not much else. Still have to take puppy outside, which is an effort at times and still have to fix meals for myself and puppys dinner. Of course, she has dog food plus, depending on what I have. More another time...VA Sharon


My goodness, you are about the 10th person I know of with bronchial issues. I hope you get better soon.♥
Is it the air? the pollen? the weather? For so many to come down with bronchial problems is really peculiar. My son just got over bronchitis. Please get well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, our cruise is around the western Mediterranean and I am still hoping this baby will arrive before we go! DIL was told she is a week ahead of her due date (which was 27th of this month) and that the head is engaged, so fingers crossed she'll go early, or at least before the 31st when we leave.
> I've spent the afternoon making new curtains for the lounge and now my back is killing me. They are only 59 inches wide (as I don't need them to close, being summer curtains) but they have a 97inch drop, so still a lot of material to manhandle! Just got the hems to do by hand and cushion covers to make, so I'm getting there.


You have my commiserations! The last time I did curtains, that size, I did them on my knees, not a possibility now! To get the ones I need hung in the sitting room, hung, going to have to rearrange the furniture, get the pelmet off, find my iron, the list goes on...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, our cruise is around the western Mediterranean and I am still hoping this baby will arrive before we go! DIL was told she is a week ahead of her due date (which was 27th of this month) and that the head is engaged, so fingers crossed she'll go early, or at least before the 31st when we leave.
> I've spent the afternoon making new curtains for the lounge and now my back is killing me. They are only 59 inches wide (as I don't need them to close, being summer curtains) but they have a 97inch drop, so still a lot of material to manhandle! Just got the hems to do by hand and cushion covers to make, so I'm getting there.


Hope that baby does come early...it sounds like a real possibility..
Don't mess up your back before your cruise. That's something I know you have to be looking forward to!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, hope baby comes early.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jokim said:


> My goodness, you are about the 10th person I know of with bronchial issues. I hope you get better soon.♥
> Is it the air? the pollen? the weather? For so many to come down with bronchial problems is really peculiar. My son just got over bronchitis. Please get well soon.


Get well soon from me too Sharon and hopefully get rid of the headaches too 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here's what I've been knitting recently my first shawl is just off the needles so is not blocked yet which will will also be a new experience as I will have to find out how to do it , the true colour for the baby set is more a peppermint green 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My goodness, you are about the 10th person I know of with bronchial issues. I hope you get better soon.♥
> Is it the air? the pollen? the weather? For so many to come down with bronchial problems is really peculiar. My son just got over bronchitis. Please get well soon.


It seems to be the season for it, Jokim. Three out of the other four adults in my house have been fighting it for most of the last 3 weeks. DH and DD#2 have been sick as dogs and to the doctors who prescribed meds--none of which have helped much for any of their symptoms.

I haven't been able to go to knitting group for nearly a month because of ailing ones in the house. Their struggles to even cough are enough to make one toss her cookies right along with them. Fortunately, I found some new ear plugs to block most of the sound but still being able to hear if help is needed.

Most of them are not sleeping well but I must get some sleep, if I'm to care for the rest of them. Golly, it has not been pleasant this spring!!

Take care and hope to see you back here as often as possible.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, your works are lovely. Thanks for posting.

Ohio Joy


I am we'll into the second triangle of the re-started wingspan and have added a couple of rows of eyelets coming down the length of the spans.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your works are lovely. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> I am we'll into the second triangle of the re-started wingspan and have added a couple of rows of eyelets coming down the length of the spans.


Thank you Joy and I'm glad you got your math right . I didn't realise some of your family were still ill . The cough part seems to Stay around for ages I hope they get well soon . How's Tim is he fully recovered ? 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here's what I've been knitting recently my first shawl is just off the needles so is not blocked yet which will will also be a new experience as I will have to find out how to do it , the true colour for the baby set is more a peppermint green
> Sonja


Very pretty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty


Thank you Josephine . How are you doing ? Hope everything is healing nicely and that you have good medication to keep you pain free 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Josephine . How are you doing ? Hope everything is healing nicely and that you have good medication to keep you pain free
> Sonja


Doing ok thanks, just taking my fm meds but regularly and that more or less keeps on top of the pain. Xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Doing ok thanks, just taking my fm meds but regularly and that more or less keeps on top of the pain. Xx


That's good to here . So is this only knee that needed replacing or do you have to go through the whole procedure with the other one ? 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good to here . So is this only knee that needed replacing or do you have to go through the whole procedure with the other one ?
> Sonja


Other knee at sometime and probably both hips! Already got a replacement elbow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Other knee at sometime and probably both hips! Already got a replacement elbow.


You are going to be bionic woman but if it means no pain then it must be worth it 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are going to be bionic woman but if it means no pain then it must be worth it
> Sonja


Just cant wait to get back on my roller skates but in the meantime I'll content myself with making dorset buttons :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just cant wait to get back on my roller skates but in the meantime I'll content myself with making dorset buttons :thumbup:


OohI would love to see a picture of you on roller skates . I used to like ice skating but haven't done it for a few year now. Maybe get to see pictures of your pretty Dorset buttons instead 
Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, Beautiful shawl and baby set. Your shawl will be even lovelier once you block it. Is the baby set for someone in your family? It is adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Sonja, Beautiful shawl and baby set. Your shawl will be even lovelier once you block it. Is the baby set for someone in your family? It is adorable.


Thank you 
No there are no babies . I just like knitting baby items and then I donate them to charity I do knit other things now and again hence my first try at a shawl , I'm looking for a nice doily pattern to try . I don't know why as I don't think I'll use it but they are pretty 
Sonja


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It seems to be the season for it, Jokim. Three out of the other four adults in my house have been fighting it for most of the last 3 weeks. DH and DD#2 have been sick as dogs and to the doctors who prescribed meds--none of which have helped much for any of their symptoms.
> 
> I haven't been able to go to knitting group for nearly a month because of ailing ones in the house. Their struggles to even cough are enough to make one toss her cookies right along with them. Fortunately, I found some new ear plugs to block most of the sound but still being able to hear if help is needed.
> 
> ...


For me, ear plugs are the solution to a restful night's sleep. 
Wear them every night, otherwise I would not be able to function during the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, the baby set & shawl are lovely I bought a set of those foam play mats at Walmart for less than $10, they work great for blocking but I have Lao seen people put towels on a spare bed & do it. It makes such a difference. I never used to block things until I came to KP, hadn't even heard of it. 
Ohio Joy, hope your family are better soon, it sure seems to hang on. My friend was telling me today she has never had such a bad spring for sinus& chest congestion due to allergies .

Well, I have o pictures of my pot to show you, it has to stay there for a day or 2 in the mould to dry, then I pick it up & it has to " cure" a month before it's ready to use. I'm not overly impressed with the teacher, she didn't even provide a paper with the recipe for the mixture so I came home & wrote out everything I could remember. The pots we made there are almost too small to be very useful but I think I'm going to try this again but much larger. I've also looked at some videos since I came home & got some other ideas. A bird bath made by using a rhubarb leaf inside a bowl so the dish comes out looking like the leaf. Lots of possibilities.
The mixture is made of equal parts Pearlite, Peat moss & Portland cement mixed to the consistency of cottage chess by adding water. Not really difficult. Just have to find the time to experiment, I see possible Christmas gifts in the making.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope that baby makes her appearance early so yiu won't have to wait to meet her.
Purple, I've not heard of anyone getting an elbow replace before, did you have a nasty break or just the arthritis? You really will be a bionic woman by the time they are done.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...Love your newest knits. You are remarkable. I am so glad that you found knitting and took to it as well as finding us. You are amazing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy nonnie - maybe you should think about getting a pneumonia shot - I've been lucky the last couple of years - no pneumonia - there for a while I was like you - once a year. take good care of yourself. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still here, however in the bed more than out of it.I have bronchial viral pneumonia, a repeated offense. I usually get it once a year anyway, It really puts me down for a while. I read when I can, but not much else. Still have to take puppy outside, which is an effort at times and still have to fix meals for myself and puppys dinner. Of course, she has dog food plus, depending on what I have. More another time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your shawl is lovely Sonja - anxious to see it blocked. love the little suit - very cute. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here's what I've been knitting recently my first shawl is just off the needles so is not blocked yet which will will also be a new experience as I will have to find out how to do it , the true colour for the baby set is more a peppermint green
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a great pattern for playing around with - anxious to see what you end up with. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sonja, your works are lovely. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> I am we'll into the second triangle of the re-started wingspan and have added a couple of rows of eyelets coming down the length of the spans.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would think the elbow would be the worst of the three joints - would take a lot of rehap to get it working properly again - I would think. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Other knee at sometime and probably both hips! Already got a replacement elbow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was going to ask the same thing Sonja - pictures please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> OohI would love to see a picture of you on roller skates . I used to like ice skating but haven't done it for a few year now. Maybe get to see pictures of your pretty Dorset buttons instead
> Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> OohI would love to see a picture of you on roller skates . I used to like ice skating but haven't done it for a few year now. Maybe get to see pictures of your pretty Dorset buttons instead
> Sonja


Here's a few of them. I am maki g some into a bracelet at the moment.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a great pattern for playing around with - anxious to see what you end up with. --- sam


Thanks for the encouragement.

I will be eager for you to see it also, Sam. I'm thinking that I will need it for church, especially, this summer as our usual seating in in the direct line of the air currents form the A/C and the ceiling fans. The yarn won't take much of a pattern because of the color changes and the various colors used. I've plenty of yarn to make a rather large one but think that just enough to cover arms and shoulders will be sufficient. The eyelet rows will be randomly placed rather than an attempt to be orderly and symmetrical.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Josephine, I think that I can figure out how you shaped most of them, but the one in the upper right-hand corner with the long ''rays'' has me stumped. How in the world did you accomplish them?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy and I'm glad you got your math right . I didn't realise some of your family were still ill . The cough part seems to Stay around for ages I hope they get well soon . How's Tim is he fully recovered ?
> Sonja


Tim is not yet fully recovered, Sonja, but he is working on it. He and mom picked up some pizza and went to the park--even in the sprinkling rain. That is one of his favorite activities during the summer months--just the two of them together---with pizza!!!! His favorite food.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam , Kate and Margaret for getting us going again . By the looks of the summary I think I missed some of last weeks chatter will have to go back and look
> Sonja


Easy to do- and its not as though you had anything else on your mind last week is it? I'm always worried that I miss somehting- and somtimes pick up something important from others posts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - you can always knit and unpack as you have time. --- sam


sounds like good priority! Need to get enough sone to find the knitting first though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Closing in on 8:30 p.m here in GA. Has been a busy day. It is DH's birthday. I fixed him a nice dinner this evening; 3 Pepper Fish and Herb Angel Hair pasta. Got the recipe from the grocery (Publix). Of course I forgot a couple of items but fudged and it turned out good. DH declared it was a gormet meal. Since he turned 65 I wanted to fix something special for him and am glad he enjoyed it. DH also went and hit a bucket of golf balls, went to see a movie he was interested in and bought himself a new pair of New Balance tennis shoes. Still haven't fixed his dessert requested but will do so tomorrow.
> 
> DD and I both had eye appointments this afternoon. I've got to order new glasses as my left eye in particular has changed a good bit. Doctor also put me on Restasis and of course the pharmacy was out. They will have it in Mon or Tues. Also gave me some sample eye wash pads that she wants me to start using twice a day.


Happy Birthday to DH. Wouldn't it make more sense to hit the golf balls than the bucket? Hopefully the new eye treatments will help you see better. Does this mean your eyes are uncomfortable and feeling dry?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still here, however in the bed more than out of it.I have bronchial viral pneumonia, a repeated offense. I usually get it once a year anyway, It really puts me down for a while. I read when I can, but not much else. Still have to take puppy outside, which is an effort at times and still have to fix meals for myself and puppys dinner. Of course, she has dog food plus, depending on what I have. More another time...VA Sharon


Sounds horrid for you- praying you will pick up enough to do a little more soon. And recover quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, our cruise is around the western Mediterranean and I am still hoping this baby will arrive before we go! DIL was told she is a week ahead of her due date (which was 27th of this month) and that the head is engaged, so fingers crossed she'll go early, or at least before the 31st when we leave.
> I've spent the afternoon making new curtains for the lounge and now my back is killing me. They are only 59 inches wide (as I don't need them to close, being summer curtains) but they have a 97inch drop, so still a lot of material to manhandle! Just got the hems to do by hand and cushion covers to make, so I'm getting there.


She shouldn't be late if the head is engaged so sounds hopeful for you seeing her before you leave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few of them. I am maki g some into a bracelet at the moment.


Those are beautiful, Josphine!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few of them. I am maki g some into a bracelet at the moment.


beautiful


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are beautiful, Josphine!


I agree - they are fabulous!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still here, however in the bed more than out of it.I have bronchial viral pneumonia, a repeated offense. I usually get it once a year anyway, It really puts me down for a while. I read when I can, but not much else. Still have to take puppy outside, which is an effort at times and still have to fix meals for myself and puppys dinner. Of course, she has dog food plus, depending on what I have. More another time...VA Sharon


Take care of yourself Sharon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Josephine - anxious to see the bracelet. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few of them. I am maki g some into a bracelet at the moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

once you get three or four triangles done put it around your shoulders and see if it is going to do what you think it will. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I will be eager for you to see it also, Sam. I'm thinking that I will need it for church, especially, this summer as our usual seating in in the direct line of the air currents form the A/C and the ceiling fans. The yarn won't take much of a pattern because of the color changes and the various colors used. I've plenty of yarn to make a rather large one but think that just enough to cover arms and shoulders will be sufficient. The eyelet rows will be randomly placed rather than an attempt to be orderly and symmetrical.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true - but that box(es) should be well marked - last on the truck and first into the new house. my momma didn't raise no dummies. --- sam



darowil said:


> sounds like good priority! Need to get enough sone to find the knitting first though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, it is Melody's birthday today,

so Happy Happy Day, dear

and may you have many more to come:

wishing you long life, health and happiness.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, it is Melody's birthday today,
> 
> so Happy Happy Day, dear
> 
> ...


Happy birthday from me to Melody and I hope you are well on your way to getting better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, the baby set & shawl are lovely I bought a set of those foam play mats at Walmart for less than $10, they work great for blocking but I have Lao seen people put towels on a spare bed & do it. It makes such a difference. I never used to block things until I came to KP, hadn't even heard of it.
> Ohio Joy, hope your family are better soon, it sure seems to hang on. My friend was telling me today she has never had such a bad spring for sinus& chest congestion due to allergies .
> 
> Well, I have o pictures of my pot to show you, it has to stay there for a day or 2 in the mould to dry, then I pick it up & it has to " cure" a month before it's ready to use. I'm not overly impressed with the teacher, she didn't even provide a paper with the recipe for the mixture so I came home & wrote out everything I could remember. The pots we made there are almost too small to be very useful but I think I'm going to try this again but much larger. I've also looked at some videos since I came home & got some other ideas. A bird bath made by using a rhubarb leaf inside a bowl so the dish comes out looking like the leaf. Lots of possibilities.
> The mixture is made of equal parts Pearlite, Peat moss & Portland cement mixed to the consistency of cottage chess by adding water. Not really difficult. Just have to find the time to experiment, I see possible Christmas gifts in the making.


Thank you Bonnie I'm going to look in the loft because I think I have some of them children's foam interlocking blocks . I think you are going to have fun playing about with your ideas if you find the time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sonja...Love your newest knits. You are remarkable. I am so glad that you found knitting and took to it as well as finding us. You are amazing.


Thank you Mary that is really nice of you to say . I must admit I really like knitting but I get a bit impatient in the middle of a project as I want to see the finished item . It's like when I read a book I really have to stop myself from peeking at the end
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Get well soon from me too Sharon and hopefully get rid of the headaches too 💐
> Sonja


And from me too please. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> your shawl is lovely Sonja - anxious to see it blocked. love the little suit - very cute. ---- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few of them. I am maki g some into a bracelet at the moment.


Oh wow Josephine they are beautiful not surprising you are making them into a bracelet , although I think they would look lovely as they are arranged in a frame as art
What kind of thread do you use ? 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Josephine, I think that I can figure out how you shaped most of them, but the one in the upper right-hand corner with the long ''rays'' has me stumped. How in the world did you accomplish them?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hi Joy. Did the outer ring first then did a few blanket stitches over both rings and then finished off small ring. Did the spokes from small ring to outer ring. Does that make sense. Xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here's what I've been knitting recently my first shawl is just off the needles so is not blocked yet which will will also be a new experience as I will have to find out how to do it , the true colour for the baby set is more a peppermint green
> Sonja


Wow! You are going great guns with you knitting Sonja!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh wow Josephine they are beautiful not surprising you are making them into a bracelet , although I think they would look lovely as they are arranged in a frame as art
> What kind of thread do you use ?
> Sonja


Morning Sonja, how are you today? For the small ones l use fine silk thread, the rest crochet cotton of varying thicknesses also use knobbly thread if I want a certain effect. You can really use anything you like.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! You are going great guns with you knitting Sonja!


Thank you Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sonja, how are you today? For the small ones l use fine silk thread, the rest crochet cotton of varying thicknesses also use knobbly thread if I want a certain effect. You can really use anything you like.


I'm ok today don't what I'll be like tomorrow though when the youngest goes back to college . I expect I'll have a real clean house😄
Thank you for saying what threads you use . I have a bagful of them silk threads all different colours that I picked up at a car boot last summer only because they came with what I really wanted now I know what to try to use them for 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy BIrthday Melody- hope you are al least getting to read the KTP. Hope you feel a litle better every day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> It seems to be the season for it, Jokim. Three out of the other four adults in my house have been fighting it for most of the last 3 weeks. DH and DD#2 have been sick as dogs and to the doctors who prescribed meds--none of which have helped much for any of their symptoms.
> 
> I haven't been able to go to knitting group for nearly a month because of ailing ones in the house. Their struggles to even cough are enough to make one toss her cookies right along with them. Fortunately, I found some new ear plugs to block most of the sound but still being able to hear if help is needed.
> 
> ...


Golly I hope they start to improve very soon. And I sure hope you dont get any of their bugs. You are a good Nurse and yes you need your sleep and rest to be able to look after them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> those are lovely Josephine - anxious to see the bracelet. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday from me to Melody and I hope you are well on your way to getting better
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Melody!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, Josephine, your explanation makes sense. I can see it now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, now dealing with an another upsetting situation courtesy of DS, she has had to rehome a beautiful golden labrador. He is around 2 years old, and has not had a lot of attention. She sent him back from the island today and I spent over an hour finding and convincing a labrador rescue mob to take him urgently. He is being picked up tomorrow. I really wish she would not buy dogs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I have dry eye. Doctor said it was a symptom of the RA.


darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to DH. Wouldn't it make more sense to hit the golf balls than the bucket? Hopefully the new eye treatments will help you see better. Does this mean your eyes are uncomfortable and feeling dry?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Melody. Praying that rehab is going well.


Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, it is Melody's birthday today,
> 
> so Happy Happy Day, dear
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Ta Julie for the infor

:-D Happy Birthday Melody, hope your recovery progresses well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, now dealing with an another upsetting situation courtesy of DS, she has had to rehome a beautiful golden labrador. He is around 2 years old, and has not had a lot of attention. She sent him back from the island today and I spent over an hour finding and convincing a labrador rescue mob to take him urgently. He is being picked up tomorrow. I really wish she would not buy dogs.


Oh dear.  It seems to be up to you "fix" everyone's messes. :thumbdown:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear.  It seems to be up to you "fix" everyone's messes. :thumbdown:


Sure feels like that sometimes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, now dealing with an another upsetting situation courtesy of DS, she has had to rehome a beautiful golden labrador. He is around 2 years old, and has not had a lot of attention. She sent him back from the island today and I spent over an hour finding and convincing a labrador rescue mob to take him urgently. He is being picked up tomorrow. I really wish she would not buy dogs.


Life is never boring for you is you? I'm sure you would love some boring days.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary that is really nice of you to say . I must admit I really like knitting but I get a bit impatient in the middle of a project as I want to see the finished item . It's like when I read a book I really have to stop myself from peeking at the end
> Sonja


In other words, you are human. I get impatient in the middle of projects as well and would like to see them finished. I guess that is what motivates me to keep going. Continue to share your lovely knits with us. It brings joy to my days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> In other words, you are human. I get impatient in the middle of projects as well and would like to see them finished. I guess that is what motivates me to keep going. Continue to share your lovely knits with us. It brings joy to my days.


Or if you are like me you start something else- before the last one is finished. Mind you I usually have a reason for startin gthe next one. Somehow I find myself with too many to get done.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Purple,

Your buttons are truly works of art!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Melody. I hope you enjoy your day and that you are getting a little better with each day. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few of them. I am maki g some into a bracelet at the moment.


They're so unusual. You always make such unique items!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Melody, I hope your birthday is wonderful and you're feeling much better.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Melody! Hope your recovery is going well and you will be able to rejoin us soon. Keep those needles clicking! Hugs, Paula


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Melody. Hope your day is very special and sending best wishes for a healthy and happy new birthday year.Hope to see you back with us soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple love the Dorset buttons you displayed. They are truly works of art. Can't wait to see your bracelet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or if you are like me you start something else- before the last one is finished. Mind you I usually have a reason for startin gthe next one. Somehow I find myself with too many to get done.


I won't allow myself to start another until I'm done. I'm really getting anxious to be done the sweater I'm working on now. I have the body done, working both sleeves at the same time, have about 6 inches done but this time of year I don't spend that much time knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, happy birthday & hope the rehab is going well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mel
Get well soon Sharon.
I have had a good weekend. My elder son and partner were here for the weekend. They called in Friday night then went to the hotel. Saturday we went for a little drive but I started with my motion sickness so they brought me back and went with my sister for a long drive. In the evening we had a great meal at the Italian , a treat from my sister. Today we went to lunch at the hotel with them , then they collected some of my stuff and have now left to go home. It was great to have their company, and to catch up with them. Chris is going to chase up the solicitor re, the new place tomorrow, so keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, it is Melody's birthday today,
> 
> so Happy Happy Day, dear
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Melody! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Melody, sending you lots of love and healing hugs. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments about the dorset buttons, they really are very easy to do. Here's the bracelet and a crystal dream catcher.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the nice comments about the dorset buttons, they really are very easy to do. Here's the bracelet and a crystal dream catcher.


Those are both beautiful! You are so clever!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday,Melody. Prayers that you are making progress with your rehab.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to read right now, but I want to share Matthew's latest drawing which will be a wedding gift for his best friend. Also, we presented the dog drawing to its new owner today as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great drawing, Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Melody. Wishing you a wonderful day and continuous healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's drawings are excellent. In the drawing for his best friend's wedding I am articularly drawn to the feet on the bird. Such detail; you can really almost see a 3D affect.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, wonderful drawings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Mel
> Get well soon Sharon.
> I have had a good weekend. My elder son and partner were here for the weekend. They called in Friday night then went to the hotel. Saturday we went for a little drive but I started with my motion sickness so they brought me back and went with my sister for a long drive. In the evening we had a great meal at the Italian , a treat from my sister. Today we went to lunch at the hotel with them , then they collected some of my stuff and have now left to go home. It was great to have their company, and to catch up with them. Chris is going to chase up the solicitor re, the new place tomorrow, so keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all.


Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read right now, but I want to share Matthew's latest drawing which will be a wedding gift for his best friend. Also, we presented the dog drawing to its new owner today as well.


Great drawing Matthew and lovely to see the photos x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Melly & I hope the rehab is going well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> In other words, you are human. I get impatient in the middle of projects as well and would like to see them finished. I guess that is what motivates me to keep going. Continue to share your lovely knits with us. It brings joy to my days.


I might be sharing my next knitted item quicker than I thought . I think I have found the easiest little top pattern ever . I started it while supposingly watching a film with my son and I'm halfway down this little top down . No sewing apart from a button . I think the hardest part will be picking up some stitches to do a flap 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Matthew's drawing is great, and I agree with Gwen the detail in the feet is amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the nice comments about the dorset buttons, they really are very easy to do. Here's the bracelet and a crystal dream catcher.


More gorgeous work Josephine . They are both beautiful . I was going to say I like the crystal dream catcher best but the bracelet is just as lovely 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely work Josephine! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More gorgeous work Josephine . They are both beautiful . I was going to say I like the crystal dream catcher best but the bracelet is just as lovely
> Sonja


I plan on making some smaller crystal ones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> No time to read right now, but I want to share Matthew's latest drawing which will be a wedding gift for his best friend. Also, we presented the dog drawing to its new owner today as well.


What a beautiful and unique wedding present someone is going to be real happy to get this picture as a gift . Well done Mathew . It also looks as if you made someone else very happy as well. The picture of the dogs is lovely 
I'm glad you all had a lovely visit . A nice day all round 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I plan on making some smaller crystal ones.


No doubt they will be just as lovely . What do you plan on doing with them ? Keeping them for yourself ( I would ) or are you going to give them as gifts . They would make lovely gifts 
Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you
> No there are no babies . I just like knitting baby items and then I donate them to charity I do knit other things now and again hence my first try at a shawl , I'm looking for a nice doily pattern to try . I don't know why as I don't think I'll use it but they are pretty
> Sonja


I'm in the same situation and knit baby things just for charity. Knitting for babies who have little in the way of pretty garments is one of my greatest joys.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No doubt they will be just as lovely . What do you plan on doing with them ? Keeping them for yourself ( I would ) or are you going to give them as gifts . They would make lovely gifts
> Sonja


At the moment they will be for a display of old crafts.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> At the moment they will be for a display of old crafts.


They are really lovely Dorset buttons. It is good to see them in a modern setting, Purple .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> At the moment they will be for a display of old crafts.


So does that mean they will be on display somewhere ? 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So does that mean they will be on display somewhere ?
> Sonja


My WI is getting together with our local museum to have aWartime bake off and display of old crafts inclyding, knitting, crochet, make do and mend, lace making, embroidery, box making etc. I am making myself a 1915 costume to wear.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the nice comments about the dorset buttons, they really are very easy to do. Here's the bracelet and a crystal dream catcher.


They're both unique and beautiful.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday melody and many more happy ones to come. take good care of yourself and come back to us as soon as you can. sending you tons of healing energy to help you get back in the pink real quick. --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read right now, but I want to share Matthew's latest drawing which will be a wedding gift for his best friend. Also, we presented the dog drawing to its new owner today as well.


I know y'all had fun and what a great drawing....I know the owner is proud. And not as proud as you are of that wonderful drawing Matthew did.
I'm so glad he's branching out and doing pictures of birds as well as animals! He's wonderfully talent!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Josephine - can you get up and walk around any? sending tons more healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sonja, how are you today? For the small ones l use fine silk thread, the rest crochet cotton of varying thicknesses also use knobbly thread if I want a certain effect. You can really use anything you like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish I would have been there - I would have taken him in a minute. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Well, now dealing with an another upsetting situation courtesy of DS, she has had to rehome a beautiful golden labrador. He is around 2 years old, and has not had a lot of attention. She sent him back from the island today and I spent over an hour finding and convincing a labrador rescue mob to take him urgently. He is being picked up tomorrow. I really wish she would not buy dogs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Josephine - can you get up and walk around any? sending tons more healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam


Hi Sam, walking great with crutches, not going too far though. Your healing energy is working :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> My WI is getting together with our local museum to have aWartime bake off and display of old crafts inclyding, knitting, crochet, make do and mend, lace making, embroidery, box making etc. I am making myself a 1915 costume to wear.


That sound really interesting . Would love to see some pictures. Are they going to put any on FB or some other site ? 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Josephine - love the bracelet - how long did it take you to make the dream catcher? I really like the bead work. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the nice comments about the dorset buttons, they really are very easy to do. Here's the bracelet and a crystal dream catcher.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great drawing matthew - looks like you all had a good time - when my mother made homemade raised donuts she always made holes - they were so good still warm and fresh as were the donuts. love sugar donuts. --- sam



pacer said:


> No time to read right now, but I want to share Matthew's latest drawing which will be a wedding gift for his best friend. Also, we presented the dog drawing to its new owner today as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had to go back and look but you are right - there is a 3d effect. great picture. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's drawings are excellent. In the drawing for his best friend's wedding I am articularly drawn to the feet on the bird. Such detail; you can really almost see a 3D affect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh Josephine - that screams for a picture. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> My WI is getting together with our local museum to have aWartime bake off and display of old crafts inclyding, knitting, crochet, make do and mend, lace making, embroidery, box making etc. I am making myself a 1915 costume to wear.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mel, and continued good healing.

Sonja, love the baby outfit! And Josephine, your dorset buttons are stunning!!!

Greetings to all. Had a fun am and early afternoon with 2 DDs and DGS. Good exercise and lots of laughter pushing DGS through a huge home depot in a "car cart." (Goodness those things are quite big and unwieldy!!!) He loved going down the aisle where all the lights are. Tomorrow will be a full and fun day. Taking the old car in for an oil change first thing, lunch with a friend, 3 pm appnt. to see my apt. at the Sorority House and 6 pm get together with the other house mothers at a kitschy bar called Psycho Suzies. Whew!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Mel, and continued good healing.
> 
> Sonja, love the baby outfit! And Josephine, your dorset buttons are stunning!!!
> 
> Greetings to all. Had a fun am and early afternoon with 2 DDs and DGS. Good exercise and lots of laughter pushing DGS through a huge home depot in a "car cart." (Goodness those things are quite big and unwieldy!!!) He loved going down the aisle where all the lights are. Tomorrow will be a full and fun day. Taking the old car in for an oil change first thing, lunch with a friend, 3 pm appnt. to see my apt. at the Sorority House and 6 pm get together with the other house mothers at a kitschy bar called Psycho Suzies. Whew!!!!!


Thank you . Sounds like you have had fun with your family 
I hope your apartment is all you want it to be , and sounds like you will have more fun at Psycho Suzies you will be worn out before you even start working
Have a nice time Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Daralene would just like to let you know that I've been thinking about you and hope your mom is getting better&#128144;

And Agnes I hope you too are on the mend and have managed to find out what is causing the problems with your sight&#128144;
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Melody.

Purple - the dream catcher and bracelet are beautiful. I love your dorset buttons.

Mary and Kathy -- great picture of the two of you. Matthew, love the latest picture and the one of the dog is very nice. I'm sure it's loved by it's recipient.

Gwen, good luck on Monday.

Love to all; I'll catch up more after a quick nap. We're home from DS's and the DGK's wore me out and DS wore out DH putting I the closet organizers - shelves, drawers & hanging poles.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Tami I need you to message me so I can give you my email for KAP please and thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to all; I'll catch up more after a quick nap. We're home from DS's and the DGK's wore me out and DS wore out DH putting I the closet organizers - shelves, drawers & hanging poles.


Sounds like you both could use a nap!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sound really interesting . Would love to see some pictures. Are they going to put any on FB or some other site ?
> Sonja


We are hoping the press , radio and tv will cover it. May well be on facebook as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh Josephine - that screams for a picture. --- sam


When its finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My WI is getting together with our local museum to have aWartime bake off and display of old crafts inclyding, knitting, crochet, make do and mend, lace making, embroidery, box making etc. I am making myself a 1915 costume to wear.


That sounds like a really interesting exhibit. What is make-do?

Your Dreamcatcher & bracelet are beautiful.
I hope we get to see a photo of you in your costume.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a very full day tomorrow. Hope the apartment is nice & you meet some great new people & enjoy the new home & job.



machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Mel, and continued good healing.
> 
> Sonja, love the baby outfit! And Josephine, your dorset buttons are stunning!!!
> 
> Greetings to all. Had a fun am and early afternoon with 2 DDs and DGS. Good exercise and lots of laughter pushing DGS through a huge home depot in a "car cart." (Goodness those things are quite big and unwieldy!!!) He loved going down the aisle where all the lights are. Tomorrow will be a full and fun day. Taking the old car in for an oil change first thing, lunch with a friend, 3 pm appnt. to see my apt. at the Sorority House and 6 pm get together with the other house mothers at a kitschy bar called Psycho Suzies. Whew!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds like a really interesting exhibit. What is make-do?
> 
> Your Dreamcatcher & bracelet are beautiful.
> I hope we get to see a photo of you in your costume.


Make do and mend was a wartime slogan, meaning taking something and turning it into something else eg taking an old shirt and remaking as a childs dress, unpicking a jumper and reknitting it into something else, using old greetings xards and making gift boxes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, great pictures of you & Kathy. Matthews drawings are wonderful, I'm sure the recipients will be so glad to receive them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> We are hoping the press , radio and tv will cover it. May well be on facebook as well.


when will it be ? So I can keep a look out for it 
Sonja


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Melody!
Josephine, your buttons are beautiful!
I am so sorry to hear of all of the illnesses. I hope that everyone is following doctors orders and on the way to a full recovery.
Matthew, your work is fantastic! You are so talented and thoughtful to share all of your work.

We have had lots of rain, so we are no longer under drought conditions. I know that many are tired of it, but I have to say that I have enjoyed it! Summer will be here too quickly and everything will be hot and dry!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Mel, and continued good healing.
> 
> Sonja, love the baby outfit! And Josephine, your dorset buttons are stunning!!!
> 
> Greetings to all. Had a fun am and early afternoon with 2 DDs and DGS. Good exercise and lots of laughter pushing DGS through a huge home depot in a "car cart." (Goodness those things are quite big and unwieldy!!!) He loved going down the aisle where all the lights are. Tomorrow will be a full and fun day. Taking the old car in for an oil change first thing, lunch with a friend, 3 pm appnt. to see my apt. at the Sorority House and 6 pm get together with the other house mothers at a kitschy bar called Psycho Suzies. Whew!!!!!


Sounds like you're going to be busy. Love the name of the bar!!! Bet you could have a good time there!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful and unique wedding present someone is going to be real happy to get this picture as a gift . Well done Mathew . It also looks as if you made someone else very happy as well. The picture of the dogs is lovely
> I'm glad you all had a lovely visit . A nice day all round
> Sonja


Matthew's friends usually know his gift will be a drawing and they do treasure them. His card to go with the gift he is giving is a card made from the same drawing. We don't buy very many cards any more since we have wonderful cards made by Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Purplefi...The dream catcher and dorset buttons are wonderful. Glad to hear that recovery is going well.

Thanks to everyone for the lovely comments on Matthew's drawings. I will pass them on to him. He has decided that he will do a workshop with us at the KAP in August. I am so happy for him to try the Kumihimo workshop. He watched a short video of the technique and thinks that he might be able to do it. I am excited for him to do this with us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> when will it be ? So I can keep a look out for it
> Sonja


Saturday, 6 june, Camberley theatre


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just read that little Bella is in ER at the specialty hospital because her feeding tube has a malfunction and she is fed 100% by tube feedings. Please pray for this little one. Bella's oldest sister is due to graduate from high school in a few days and it would be wonderful for the whole family to be at graduation instead of being split up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just read that little Bella is in ER at the specialty hospital because her feeding tube has a malfunction and she is fed 100% by tube feedings. Please pray for this little one. Bella's oldest sister is due to graduate from high school in a few days and it would be wonderful for the whole family to be at graduation instead of being split up.


Prayers for Bella and all her family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read that little Bella is in ER at the specialty hospital because her feeding tube has a malfunction and she is fed 100% by tube feedings. Please pray for this little one. Bella's oldest sister is due to graduate from high school in a few days and it would be wonderful for the whole family to be at graduation instead of being split up.


Praying for little Bella!! And, sending hugs for the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Rookie. I am scheduled for 7:30 a.m. so we will head dto the hospital at 7. Fixed steak, pasta, and sliced tomatoes for dinner tonight and am trying to drink lots of water. The surgery itself is supposed to be very quick so am expecting to be home by noonish. I will most likely stay up pretty late tonight so I will go to sleep pretty quickly once sedated.

Today after watering the garden I planted a few more pole beans and some bush beans. DH then dug holes so I could plant th 3 plants the girls gave me for Mothers Day; my start of a shade garden. Have been knitting on and off on a bby blanket for my Florida friends whose baby is due mid June. DH and I also watched Jersey Boys; love their music. Didn't realize that Franki Valli was still performing. That would be one concert I would love to see.



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Melody.
> 
> Purple - the dream catcher and bracelet are beautiful. I love your dorset buttons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for Bella and her family. Also sending prayers for VABnonnie (Sharon). Has anyone heard from AZsticks (Sandi & Alan)?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just popping in to say I'm still around, but life has been so busy, there has been no computer time for a while. Completely missed last week's TP so thank you to the summary ladies, and I have yet to read all of this week's news so will go back and start after I have done the necessary shopping and chores. I'm also trying a knitting group this afternoon. Seems I have been spending quite a bit of time trying different activities and groups - love retirement! I have found a friendly group who walk for an hour every week so I will make that a regular activity. I also walk on my own a couple of times a week but that is pretty boring so the group walk will be social as well as healthy! And I have also been going to a craft group once a week where you take along whatever project you like and work on it whilst doing a lot of talking. So far I have been knitting but I plan to do some card making and scrapbooking, and someone is going to help me learn to crochet.

There was big drama here last week when I went to get my camera to download my photos from our recent trip to Mackay for the surprise family wedding. I was absolutely devastated when I could not find it anywhere. The first time I have owned an expensive camera and I had lost it somewhere on the trip home from Queensland. Spent ages contacting the taxi company and trains, even stalked the taxi rank at the station to see if I could find the taxi or the driver who had driven us home. Then I got a phone call from DD on Hamilton Island to tell me the camera was at our local police station here. The taxi driver found it on the back seat and handed it in at the police station. They uploaded a photo of the bride and groom on their Facebook page to see if anyone recognised them and a couple of DD's friends from down here recognised them from the family photo DD had posted from the wedding. They contacted DD to see if she knew anything about a lost camera so she was able to give me the good news and I was able to collect my precious camera from the police. What a relief! Who said Facebook was useless? I would never have thought to contact the police and I did not follow the police page (so I would never have seen the photo and the message), but I do now!

Sending healing vibes to those with health problems, heaps of hugs to those with worrisome family issues and happy belated birthday wishes to all whose birthdays I have missed. Please take care everyone and happy knitting from Denise in an overcast and chilly Sydney. Winter has arrived early!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Sisters of the Heart,
Made it to SS this a.m. but we left afterwards. Jim is exhausted from being at the hospital from five to six Friday and just cant seem to get rested. I didnt complain as I wanted to do what I had to do and just sit on the bed without my compression hose. He took me to the Mexican place here, which was a treat. He will go but it is not one of his favorite places and I love it.
We both came home just before the rain started and promptly laid down and took a nap.
I have been working on Gerrys crocheted shawl and it is turning out beautifully. I have never worked with Yarn Bee before and am finding it very soft and it does not split. She chose a pineapple pattern. It is the craziest reading pattern I have ever followed. The color is so pretty. It is called Mist but is silver and has a shine to it.
I am counting the days until the Fiber Fest. A little less than two weeks now. I ran into an old friend today and of coarse she asked me if I had been to the yarn store in Yazoo City. I have known about it for a good while now and still have not made it there. Having one car is the pits. I hope I get to go to the Senior center a little this summer while Carley is not here (usually she has to be picked up from school at the time the ladies meet to knit.
SAM, Thank you for the wonderful opening. The recipes had something for everyone. I saved all the dressing recipes and went to another site you posted and copied a lot from there. Now if I would just cook what I have copied..
SONJA, Your whole family continues to be in my prayers. I am so sorry to hear that your son has had a major seizure. Put your arms around yourself and squeeze. That is us hugging you. Remember, when you are at your lowest, we are there for you lifting you up in prayer, interceding on your behalf.
JOKIM, Welcome to our little family. We are looking forward to getting to know you. Your shawl and peppermint green baby outfit are gorgeous. You do such beautiful work to be so new to it.
PAMMIE. DD is in my prayer book. She is being lifted up for just the right job.one that she will be happy with and have the the very best benefits.
CAREN, Did I miss your birthday. I wish you the best there is to have..
GWEN, I have you in my prayers for tomorrow. May your hip surgery be as pain free as possible. Sounds like Brantley ate like a king yesterday. I have dry eyes too and am on restasis. It is so aggravating that they burn and water when I am doing my handwork and have trouble seeing. The restasis does help some. Poor AGNES, can you imagine how she must feel. I worry about my Sister and her future with the macular degeneration.
VA SHARON, I am so sorry you are suffering from bronchial viral pneumonia. You are veing lifted up for healing.
DAWN, Isnt it frustrating to be tired all the time. I am right there with you and need to be on my treadmill too. 
JOSEPHINE, You continue to be in my heart and prayers for as pain free healing as possible during recovery from the knee replacement. Your buttons and bracelet are just beautiful but I must say the dreamcatcher caught my heart.
MELODY, Happy Birthday, baby. We are all sending you a big ((((((HUG)))))) and praying for your recovery. I sincerely hope you are able to read. You are loved here and missed.
MARY, The pictures of you and Kathy and her daughter were great. I know she loved her dog picture. Matthew is just so very blessed to be so talented.
I am excited to see Dancing With The Stars this week. I want all three of them to win. They were all so good this year. They are taking a lot of the shows I like off t.v. I always figure if I like something it wont be on long.
Off to crochet. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, great pictures of you & Kathy. Matthews drawings are wonderful, I'm sure the recipients will be so glad to receive them.


 My thoughts exactly. I am so impressed with Matthew's bird drawing. It is so lifelike that it could hop right off the screen. I loved the pictures of the works in progress. 
We got rain yesterday and more is predicted for this coming week.. oh so glad. 
Opthalmologist's apt. yesterday shows no eye problems now, but will see him in September as I am at high risk for glaucoma. 
Molly beagle has gained 3 pounds..not good, but is now on 3 units of insulin as her blood sugar yesterday was 50..a bit low. We have already been walking in the park where we saw a wonderful pair of twin boys. She was as delighted with them as they were with her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, praying for Bella and family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a very full day tomorrow. Hope the apartment is nice & you meet some great new people & enjoy the new home & job.


I second.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gweniepooh good luck tomorow. Know all will go well. Gentle hugs sent.

Pacer, Matthew did a marvelous drawing of the bird. It's feet are so detailed.Know the couple who recieve this precious gift will be delighted. Well done Matthew.

Sending prayers for all those ill or in need of comfort.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Rookie. I am scheduled for 7:30 a.m. so we will head dto the hospital at 7. Fixed steak, pasta, and sliced tomatoes for dinner tonight and am trying to drink lots of water. The surgery itself is supposed to be very quick so am expecting to be home by noonish. I will most likely stay up pretty late tonight so I will go to sleep pretty quickly once sedated.
> 
> .


 Prayers for a quick and uneventful surgery and recovery. Kindly let us know how all went when you get home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's drawings are excellent. In the drawing for his best friend's wedding I am articularly drawn to the feet on the bird. Such detail; you can really almost see a 3D affect.


I agree- the feet are really good


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read that little Bella is in ER at the specialty hospital because her feeding tube has a malfunction and she is fed 100% by tube feedings. Please pray for this little one. Bella's oldest sister is due to graduate from high school in a few days and it would be wonderful for the whole family to be at graduation instead of being split up.


In theory unblocking or changing a feeding tube should be an easy procedure- but with this ooor family who knows what will happen. Praying it will be uneventful for them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to say I'm still around, but life has been so busy, there has been no computer time for a while. Completely missed last week's TP so thank you to the summary ladies, and I have yet to read all of this week's news so will go back and start after I have done the necessary shopping and chores. I'm also trying a knitting group this afternoon. Seems I have been spending quite a bit of time trying different activities and groups - love retirement! I have found a friendly group who walk for an hour every week so I will make that a regular activity. I also walk on my own a couple of times a week but that is pretty boring so the group walk will be social as well as healthy! And I have also been going to a craft group once a week where you take along whatever project you like and work on it whilst doing a lot of talking. So far I have been knitting but I plan to do some card making and scrapbooking, and someone is going to help me learn to crochet.
> 
> There was big drama here last week when I went to get my camera to download my photos from our recent trip to Mackay for the surprise family wedding. I was absolutely devastated when I could not find it anywhere. The first time I have owned an expensive camera and I had lost it somewhere on the trip home from Queensland. Spent ages contacting the taxi company and trains, even stalked the taxi rank at the station to see if I could find the taxi or the driver who had driven us home. Then I got a phone call from DD on Hamilton Island to tell me the camera was at our local police station here. The taxi driver found it on the back seat and handed it in at the police station. They uploaded a photo of the bride and groom on their Facebook page to see if anyone recognised them and a couple of DD's friends from down here recognised them from the family photo DD had posted from the wedding. They contacted DD to see if she knew anything about a lost camera so she was able to give me the good news and I was able to collect my precious camera from the police. What a relief! Who said Facebook was useless? I would never have thought to contact the police and I did not follow the police page (so I would never have seen the photo and the message), but I do now!
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those with health problems, heaps of hugs to those with worrisome family issues and happy belated birthday wishes to all whose birthdays I have missed. Please take care everyone and happy knitting from Denise in an overcast and chilly Sydney. Winter has arrived early!


Hi Denise.
Like you I wouldn't have thought of FAceabook for finding something lost. I have seen a few things like that but never really expected that they would work. Well clearly they do. What a relief for you.
You sound like you have found out what so many say- that you are busier than ever once you retire.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen hope the surgery goes well and recover is uneventful for you. And that you can manage to do as you are told by the doctor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the positive thoughts about the surgery. I've got to go take my evening meds and guess I'll head on to bed. NOt sleepy at all but will at least rest. Will try to get on the computer when I get home tomorrow.
Love, peace, and well wishes to everyone. Good night from me and will TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers for little Bella and her family, and for Gwen for successful surgery and for a rapid and thorough recovery. 

Matthew, your bird drawing is beautiful; your skill just grows and grows. I was delighted to hear you are planning to take a class at the KAP; you certainly have some admirers in this wonderful tea party.

We've had near 80 F temps yesterday and today with on and off rain (MN is still in a moderate drought situation, so the rain is welcome.) But a cold front is due. and tomorrow our high will be in the 50s with the low near freezing in some parts. If nothing else, Minnesotans are good at dealing with extreme weather.

I had a last minute invitation from a friend yesterday to hear Ken Burns speak at our local History Museum. What an incredible speaker. And he looks so young to have done all that he has done. I did see his documentary about the Roosevelt family (it was fascinating!) But there are many of his films I have not seen. He's currently working on several including one on the Viet Nam war (he says from the point of view of the bottom up as opposed to the top down) and one on folk music. I think the one he's best known for is on our Civil War. He's also done one of Jazz that I think I would like to see.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

machriste said:


> I had a last minute invitation from a friend yesterday to hear Ken Burns speak at our local History Museum. What an incredible speaker. And he looks so young to have done all that he has done. I did see his documentary about the Roosevelt family (it was fascinating!) But there are many of his films I have not seen. He's currently working on several including one on the Viet Nam war (he says from the point of view of the bottom up as opposed to the top down) and one on folk music. I think the one he's best known for is on our Civil War. He's also done one of Jazz that I think I would like to see.


I envy you this opportunity. I love all of Ken Burns'work. I think i have seen all of them, some more than once. We are currently watching Jazz.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I envy you this opportunity. I love all of Ken Burns'work. I think i have seen all of them, some more than once. We are currently watching Jazz.


Do you get his works through Netflix?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need to hear about your experience in Psycho Suzies. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Mel, and continued good healing.
> 
> Sonja, love the baby outfit! And Josephine, your dorset buttons are stunning!!!
> 
> Greetings to all. Had a fun am and early afternoon with 2 DDs and DGS. Good exercise and lots of laughter pushing DGS through a huge home depot in a "car cart." (Goodness those things are quite big and unwieldy!!!) He loved going down the aisle where all the lights are. Tomorrow will be a full and fun day. Taking the old car in for an oil change first thing, lunch with a friend, 3 pm appnt. to see my apt. at the Sorority House and 6 pm get together with the other house mothers at a kitschy bar called Psycho Suzies. Whew!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming bella's way to wrap her up in healing goodness. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just read that little Bella is in ER at the specialty hospital because her feeding tube has a malfunction and she is fed 100% by tube feedings. Please pray for this little one. Bella's oldest sister is due to graduate from high school in a few days and it would be wonderful for the whole family to be at graduation instead of being split up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the surgery goes well tomorrow, Gwen.

I recently watched the Jersey Boys, really great music I would love to see the live performance. It was in Saskatoon a few years ago but I couldn't find anyone to go with me.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Rookie. I am scheduled for 7:30 a.m. so we will head dto the hospital at 7. Fixed steak, pasta, and sliced tomatoes for dinner tonight and am trying to drink lots of water. The surgery itself is supposed to be very quick so am expecting to be home by noonish. I will most likely stay up pretty late tonight so I will go to sleep pretty quickly once sedated.
> 
> Today after watering the garden I planted a few more pole beans and some bush beans. DH then dug holes so I could plant th 3 plants the girls gave me for Mothers Day; my start of a shade garden. Have been knitting on and off on a bby blanket for my Florida friends whose baby is due mid June. DH and I also watched Jersey Boys; love their music. Didn't realize that Franki Valli was still performing. That would be one concert I would love to see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wishing you good luck tomorrow - sending tons of healing energy to wrap around you and help you heal really quick. can't keep a good woman down. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the positive thoughts about the surgery. I've got to go take my evening meds and guess I'll head on to bed. NOt sleepy at all but will at least rest. Will try to get on the computer when I get home tomorrow.
> Love, peace, and well wishes to everyone. Good night from me and will TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a vintage crochet book - "crochet for your home" --- sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool67/crochet-for-your-home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho, so glad you got your camera back. I'm glad you are enjoying your retirement, you will soon be like others who say they don't know where they found time to work.

Pacer, I hope all goes well for poor little Bella, replacement of a feeding tube should be simple so hopefully she will be well enough to attend the graduation with the whole family.

I went & picked up my pot this afternoon, I like the look of it, will post a photo when I remember to take one. It has to " cure" fr a month before I can put a plant in it.

Another cool day today with a nasty north wind. Frost predicted again but supposed to be summer by next weekend. I guess I shouldn't complain, the news says Winnieg is to get snow. I can see why its nicknamed
" Winterpeg"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Gwen hope the surgery goes well and recover is uneventful for you. And that you can manage to do as you are told by the doctor.


Gwen i too hope surgery goes well and that you make a speedy recovery and are back in your garden before you know 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, so glad you got your camera back. I'm glad you are enjoying your retirement, you will soon be like others who say they don't know where they found time to work.
> 
> Pacer, I hope all goes well for poor little Bella, replacement of a feeding tube should be simple so hopefully she will be well enough to attend the graduation with the whole family.
> 
> ...


I thought it was cold here this morning as it's very grey and blustery showers but at least we are not forecast snow . So I guess I shouldn't complain either 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Life is never boring for you is you? I'm sure you would love some boring days.


Think I would like some time simply for myself, I do not get much at all.  I think it would be nice to be able to do some things that are not possible for now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> O
> 
> I thought it was cold here this morning as it's very grey and blustery showers but at least we are not forecast snow . So I guess I shouldn't complain either
> Sonja


What are you doing up? Isn't it the middle of the night for you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are you doing up? Isn't it the middle of the night for you?


No early morning but I have been awake a while . Been out with dog and practically froze it was that chilly not that dog cared 😄


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> wish I would have been there - I would have taken him in a minute. --- sam


I know you would have Sam, he needs someone who can give him the attention he needs to keep him busy and not destructive. Fortunately, there is a labrador rescue group that will take him so there is no risk of him going over the rainbow bridge anytime soon. Did some research into what they are fed now and was suprised, the lab we had while growing up was fed tinned with a little kibble, now it is recommended wet kibble along with some dairy as slim and fit is now the fashion. Now less than an hour before they take him. While DS and girls are upset he has to go, they are happy it is not the pound.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to be in bed - sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Denise, I follow the pages for several state police services, interesting to see what some people do and it is useful in extreme weather events.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bosco, the uncontrollable and highly energetic golden lab has now gone to the lab resuce group where a foster carer can hopefully calm him down and give him the attention he needs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Mid afternoon news is on and an active tornado alley was on. Everyone who is anywhere near this storm activity, please stay safe. It mentioned from Texas through Oklahama and places around and between.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi Denise.
> Like you I wouldn't have thought of FAceabook for finding something lost. I have seen a few things like that but never really expected that they would work. Well clearly they do. What a relief for you.
> You sound like you have found out what so many say- that you are busier than ever once you retire.


Hi Margaret, how are you? Yes busier than ever at the moment but I imagine things will settle down when I have decided what activities I will stick with and what I will let go. While I am trying different groups and activities, life certainly is busier than I thought it was going to be. One good thing, I have got more knitting done than when I was working. Might get inspired to finish some of my UFO's!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, so glad you got your camera back. I'm glad you are enjoying your retirement, you will soon be like others who say they don't know where they found time to work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm already thinking I don't know how I found time to work! I am loving having the time to do what I want to do.

Sounds cold in your part of the world. Our winter that I am complaining about would seem like summer to you!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Oops, double post!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Denise, I follow the pages for several state police services, interesting to see what some people do and it is useful in extreme weather events.


Hi Heather. Sorry to read that you will be moving again. Life has been very unsettled for you lately. Hope it improves for you soon.

I'm glad that I have started following the local police pages. As you say, some interesting stuff is shared and I can see the weather info would be very useful. And if their f/b page can re-unite people and their lost property like me and my camera, that's got to be a good thing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's drawings are excellent. In the drawing for his best friend's wedding I am articularly drawn to the feet on the bird. Such detail; you can really almost see a 3D affect.


Ditto... Fantastic drawings Matthew. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My WI is getting together with our local museum to have aWartime bake off and display of old crafts inclyding, knitting, crochet, make do and mend, lace making, embroidery, box making etc. I am making myself a 1915 costume to wear.


Oh wow, very exciting! I hope we are going to see a photo of you wearing it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well while I don't really have anything to post I figure I must just to get all us ozzies together!

Denise we are fine- too busy as well. But it looks like I might have a few free days this week (if I can be sensible enough to keep a couple free). I do have plenty of knitting that I need to finsih soon so a couple of knitting days will be good.
In June we are starting a Feats in Socks group meeting twice a month. The goal being to knit footwear for beginnings to advanced. If they can't yet knit I will start them doing the slippers from squares. And then see where to move from there depedning on how they go with the slippers.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning from VA Beach VA. Was thinking I would start the simple shawl to wear next winter while reading or knitting, using some STASH. Have Homespun, a variegated grey,tan and white and plenty of fun fur which I'm not fond of, but a good way to use it up. Homespun on # 10 is 14 sts to 4", believe I would want 5 1/2 to 6 foot long. Think I would like garter stitch, doing it on the length..therefore no thinking. Question is no thinking, no figuring how many stitches to cast on. Should be simple, but not today. Please figure it out for me. Thanks...VA Sharon


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning from VA Beach VA. Was thinking I would start the simple shawl to wear next winter while reading or knitting, using some STASH. Have Homespun, a variegated grey,tan and white and plenty of fun fur which I'm not fond of, but a good way to use it up. Homespun on # 10 is 14 sts to 4", believe I would want 5 1/2 to 6 foot long. Think I would like garter stitch, doing it on the length..therefore no thinking. Question is no thinking, no figuring how many stitches to cast on. Should be simple, but not today. Please figure it out for me. Thanks...VA Sharon


Sharon, I figure 252 stitches for your cast on, but check the math before you start:

6' = 72'' divided by 4''= 18 sets of 4''

18 x 14 stitches = 252 stitches for your cast on. (I think)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Purplefi...The dream catcher and dorset buttons are wonderful. Glad to hear that recovery is going well.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the lovely comments on Matthew's drawings. I will pass them on to him. He has decided that he will do a workshop with us at the KAP in August. I am so happy for him to try the Kumihimo workshop. He watched a short video of the technique and thinks that he might be able to do it. I am excited for him to do this with us.


It's so wonderful that Matthew feels so comfortable at the KAP!! And I know it has to be doing wonders for his confidence.
He's a fine young man and a son to be proud of!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read that little Bella is in ER at the specialty hospital because her feeding tube has a malfunction and she is fed 100% by tube feedings. Please pray for this little one. Bella's oldest sister is due to graduate from high school in a few days and it would be wonderful for the whole family to be at graduation instead of being split up.


I continue to keep Bella and her family in my daily prayers. 
I'll now add extra prayers for this family.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Rookie. I am scheduled for 7:30 a.m. so we will head dto the hospital at 7. Fixed steak, pasta, and sliced tomatoes for dinner tonight and am trying to drink lots of water. The surgery itself is supposed to be very quick so am expecting to be home by noonish. I will most likely stay up pretty late tonight so I will go to sleep pretty quickly once sedated.
> 
> Today after watering the garden I planted a few more pole beans and some bush beans. DH then dug holes so I could plant th 3 plants the girls gave me for Mothers Day; my start of a shade garden. Have been knitting on and off on a bby blanket for my Florida friends whose baby is due mid June. DH and I also watched Jersey Boys; love their music. Didn't realize that Franki Valli was still performing. That would be one concert I would love to see.


I know you won't see this until after your surgery and you're recuperating but I sent up an extra prayer for you.
I pray that the surgery will go quickly and your recovery is as painless as possible.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to say I'm still around, but life has been so busy, there has been no computer time for a while. Completely missed last week's TP so thank you to the summary ladies, and I have yet to read all of this week's news so will go back and start after I have done the necessary shopping and chores. I'm also trying a knitting group this afternoon. Seems I have been spending quite a bit of time trying different activities and groups - love retirement! I have found a friendly group who walk for an hour every week so I will make that a regular activity. I also walk on my own a couple of times a week but that is pretty boring so the group walk will be social as well as healthy! And I have also been going to a craft group once a week where you take along whatever project you like and work on it whilst doing a lot of talking. So far I have been knitting but I plan to do some card making and scrapbooking, and someone is going to help me learn to crochet.
> 
> There was big drama here last week when I went to get my camera to download my photos from our recent trip to Mackay for the surprise family wedding. I was absolutely devastated when I could not find it anywhere. The first time I have owned an expensive camera and I had lost it somewhere on the trip home from Queensland. Spent ages contacting the taxi company and trains, even stalked the taxi rank at the station to see if I could find the taxi or the driver who had driven us home. Then I got a phone call from DD on Hamilton Island to tell me the camera was at our local police station here. The taxi driver found it on the back seat and handed it in at the police station. They uploaded a photo of the bride and groom on their Facebook page to see if anyone recognised them and a couple of DD's friends from down here recognised them from the family photo DD had posted from the wedding. They contacted DD to see if she knew anything about a lost camera so she was able to give me the good news and I was able to collect my precious camera from the police. What a relief! Who said Facebook was useless? I would never have thought to contact the police and I did not follow the police page (so I would never have seen the photo and the message), but I do now!
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those with health problems, heaps of hugs to those with worrisome family issues and happy belated birthday wishes to all whose birthdays I have missed. Please take care everyone and happy knitting from Denise in an overcast and chilly Sydney. Winter has arrived early!


All of us who are retired knew you'd love it!!! what a Godsend the FB page is!! So glad someone recognized the wedding photo. Losing an expensive camera is a big loss...not only the monetary but losing those precious photos.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the surgery goes well tomorrow, Gwen.
> 
> I recently watched the Jersey Boys, really great music I would love to see the live performance. It was in Saskatoon a few years ago but I couldn't find anyone to go with me.


I saw the live show a couple of years ago. FANTASTIC !! I could have just stayed and watched again straight away, it was SOOO good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning from VA Beach VA. Was thinking I would start the simple shawl to wear next winter while reading or knitting, using some STASH. Have Homespun, a variegated grey,tan and white and plenty of fun fur which I'm not fond of, but a good way to use it up. Homespun on # 10 is 14 sts to 4", believe I would want 5 1/2 to 6 foot long. Think I would like garter stitch, doing it on the length..therefore no thinking. Question is no thinking, no figuring how many stitches to cast on. Should be simple, but not today. Please figure it out for me. Thanks...VA Sharon


I'm glad you're feeling better, Sharon. This has been a bad spring for respiratory problems. Good luck with your shawl. I started a simple one yesterday. Like you, I'm trying to use up some of this never-ending stash!
Hope the headache is better.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

machriste said:


> Do you get his works through Netflix?


Yes, Jazz is available now. We recently watched The War for a second time but I don't think that is still on the list right now.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm already thinking I don't know how I found time to work! I am loving having the time to do what I want to do.
> 
> Sounds cold in your part of the world. Our winter that I am complaining about would seem like summer to you!


Nicho, Glad you are enjoying your retirement! Have you decided when you are going to be coming to the US? Would love to meet you if you are going to be in either Syracuse or Watkins Glen. Hugs, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It was raining heavily this morning, this is just what the garden needs.

Had my WI knitting group here this morning, it was great.

going t o rest this afternoon as London Girl is coming to visit tomorrow.

Healing vibes and hugs to all

here's the latest photo from France. ..


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, Bob and Ross called last night. They were in Yukon Terr. about an hour from the border into Alaska. They will be in Fairbanks sometime today. Bob said they had seen a lot of wildlife in the last couple of days, forgot to ask if he got any pictures. They are both pretty tired, The roads they are on now are gravel, so they can't drive very fast with the load they have, and he said the roads are in terrible condition right now. The only trouble they have had is that they had to replace the trailer hitch with a more heavy duty one. I think it's a good thing that Bob listens when God yells in his ear - he said that when he was driving he had a feeling that he should check the hitch. They stopped and found that the hitch was bent down. When they got it replaced they found two cracks in the metal! If they hadn't stopped, I hate to think what would have happened.

Well, gotta go put the rest of the flowers in my garden, I've spent more time yanking out weeds than planting - such is life! Hugs and prayers, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning from VA Beach VA. Was thinking I would start the simple shawl to wear next winter while reading or knitting, using some STASH. Have Homespun, a variegated grey,tan and white and plenty of fun fur which I'm not fond of, but a good way to use it up. Homespun on # 10 is 14 sts to 4", believe I would want 5 1/2 to 6 foot long. Think I would like garter stitch, doing it on the length..therefore no thinking. Question is no thinking, no figuring how many stitches to cast on. Should be simple, but not today. Please figure it out for me. Thanks...VA Sharon


I hope this means that the pneumonia is clearing away and that you're feeling better.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, Bob and Ross called last night. They were in Yukon Terr. about an hour from the border into Alaska. They will be in Fairbanks sometime today. Bob said they had seen a lot of wildlife in the last couple of days, forgot to ask if he got any pictures. They are both pretty tired, The roads they are on now are gravel, so they can't drive very fast with the load they have, and he said the roads are in terrible condition right now. The only trouble they have had is that they had to replace the trailer hitch with a more heavy duty one. I think it's a good thing that Bob listens when God yells in his ear - he said that when he was driving he had a feeling that he should check the hitch. They stopped and found that the hitch was bent down. When they got it replaced they found two cracks in the metal! If they hadn't stopped, I hate to think what would have happened.
> 
> Well, gotta go put the rest of the flowers in my garden, I've spent more time yanking out weeds than planting - such is life! Hugs and prayers, Paula


I'm glad Bob checked the hitch and made sure everything was all right. I know you're relieved to know their trip is almost over and they're safe.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It was raining heavily this morning, this is just what the garden needs.
> 
> Had my WI knitting group here this morning, it was great.
> 
> ...


Having surgery didn't allow you down at all!!
I know your knitting group is glad to be back with you.
Big boys still have to have toys...they're just larger and more expensive!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Paula, so good to hear of Bob's driving progress and such a good thing he checked the hitch. I'll keep saying my prayers to St. Christopher that they have a great & safe trip.

We had a glorious time with DS and family. The DGD were so much fun. Our girls are 13 months apart, but I don't remember there being as much screaming as we heard this weekend. Both screeches of joy and temper flares....hurt our ears. The closet looks very good -- the guys did a great job. The two girls and I gave their Mom a break to get some peace and quiet and we made some cookies while she was gone. We made cookies where we just rolled the dough into balls and then patted them down -- I thought those would be easier than drop cookies, etc. I forgot thought that these two are Playdough experts and were wanting to make worms and squish the dough between their fingers.. We ended up with some very strange looking cookies - but they tasted great and with a little frosting in them---they even looked pretty. It was fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, Bob and Ross called last night. They were in Yukon Terr. about an hour from the border into Alaska. They will be in Fairbanks sometime today. Bob said they had seen a lot of wildlife in the last couple of days, forgot to ask if he got any pictures. They are both pretty tired, The roads they are on now are gravel, so they can't drive very fast with the load they have, and he said the roads are in terrible condition right now. The only trouble they have had is that they had to replace the trailer hitch with a more heavy duty one. I think it's a good thing that Bob listens when God yells in his ear - he said that when he was driving he had a feeling that he should check the hitch. They stopped and found that the hitch was bent down. When they got it replaced they found two cracks in the metal! If they hadn't stopped, I hate to think what would have happened.
> 
> Well, gotta go put the rest of the flowers in my garden, I've spent more time yanking out weeds than planting - such is life! Hugs and prayers, Paula


Listening to God can sure pay!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, I'm glad Bob & Ross trip has gone well & that they checked the hitch before there was any trouble. I bet they saw some beautiful sights but if your DH is like mine there will be no photos. I'm sure they will be glad to be done as that is alot of days on the road. 

VaSharon, glad you are feeling well enough to knit again, hope you shake the pneumonia & headaches soon.

Rookie, sounds like you had a great weekend visiting your family...

We had another cold night last night, -5C, I'm sure glad all my little plants were tucked in the house. Good grief, this is getting a little sickening. We may still get frost tonight but after that it is supposed to be OK. & Up to 26C/79F by Friday, got to love a country where y ou can go from winter coats to bikinis( well, not me) in 4 days!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad Bob checked the hitch and made sure everything was all right. I know you're relieved to know their trip is almost over and they're safe.
> Junek


Paula I'm glad your husbands trip is going well and thank goodness he checked the hitch hope the rest of there journey is all smooth sailing 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is the little top I knit up yesterday it really was so simple it could have knit itself. No sewing apart from buttons , and please ignore the colour as it was chosen by a little girl apparently a brown bear has to have a brown top I've now started another one in nicer colours and bigger . Its ideal if you have any small balls of leftover yarn . If you like the pattern it is free on ravelry 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dormant-dandy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Yes, Jazz is available now. We recently watched The War for a second time but I don't think that is still on the list right now.


Thanks for the info. I'm really looking forward to watching some of his work.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the little top I knit up yesterday it really was so simple it could have knit itself. No sewing apart from buttons , and please ignore the colour as it was chosen by a little girl apparently a brown bear has to have a brown top I've now started another one in nicer colours and bigger . Its ideal if you have any small balls of leftover yarn . If you like the pattern it is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dormant-dandy


That is just as cute as it can be. I really like the colors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> That is just as cute as it can be. I really like the colors.


I think I'm going to play around with this pattern see if I can change it a little try and make one that's a little girly 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sure looks right to me. -- sam



jheiens said:


> Sharon, I figure 252 stitches for your cast on, but check the math before you start:
> 
> 6' = 72'' divided by 4''= 18 sets of 4''
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great photo Josephine - love the hat worn backwards. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It was raining heavily this morning, this is just what the garden needs.
> 
> Had my WI knitting group here this morning, it was great.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute Sonja - I like the color. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is the little top I knit up yesterday it really was so simple it could have knit itself. No sewing apart from buttons , and please ignore the colour as it was chosen by a little girl apparently a brown bear has to have a brown top I've now started another one in nicer colours and bigger . Its ideal if you have any small balls of leftover yarn . If you like the pattern it is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dormant-dandy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great photo Josephine - love the hat worn backwards. --- sam


That's the way those type of hats are usually worn down here. So didn't even notice it as its a normal look for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm getting better. Was able to walk Maya today. Nap time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Having surgery didn't allow you down at all!!
> I know your knitting group is glad to be back with you.
> Big boys still have to have toys...they're just larger and more expensive!
> Junek


As you all probably realize that "allow" should have been "slow". Darn tablet strikes again! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the little top I knit up yesterday it really was so simple it could have knit itself. No sewing apart from buttons , and please ignore the colour as it was chosen by a little girl apparently a brown bear has to have a brown top I've now started another one in nicer colours and bigger . Its ideal if you have any small balls of leftover yarn . If you like the pattern it is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dormant-dandy


That's really cute even with the dull color....but if that's what she wanted.....
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the little top I knit up yesterday it really was so simple it could have knit itself. No sewing apart from buttons , and please ignore the colour as it was chosen by a little girl apparently a brown bear has to have a brown top I've now started another one in nicer colours and bigger . Its ideal if you have any small balls of leftover yarn . If you like the pattern it is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dormant-dandy


That's really cute, Sonja!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Bella.

Gwen, I hope the surgery went well and your recovery quick!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the little top I knit up yesterday it really was so simple it could have knit itself. No sewing apart from buttons , and please ignore the colour as it was chosen by a little girl apparently a brown bear has to have a brown top I've now started another one in nicer colours and bigger . Its ideal if you have any small balls of leftover yarn . If you like the pattern it is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dormant-dandy


I love the little outfit and think that the colors are absolutely perfect. Someone will surely enjoy this.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

GWEN, You are in my heart and prayers. Please don't overdo when you get home.
VA SHARON, I am so glad you are feeling a little better and praying healing will continue.
DENISE, I am so glad you are finding retirement as wonderful as the rest of us. Now that Carly is out of school I am hoping to make it to the knitting group on Wednesdays.
SONJA, The little outfit is adorable. Love the little buttons. If anyone can make it more girly, you can. You were born to knit baby clothes.
(D) JOY, I pray you are beginning to feel some better
JOSEPHINE, I don't think you have slowed down a bit with your knee replacement. HA HA. Love the boys picture playing with their toy.
Eleven days until Fiber Fest. I am really getting excited now. I ran into a lady I know yesterday and she said she had signed up for a class. I hope they have lots of yarn and lots of accessories.
It has been pouring rain here for the past two days. I had a wellness px scheduled today but I got up and postponed it and went back to bed. Jim and I both just slept in with the room still dark and rain pouring.
Gonna work on Gerry's shawl as I run between the washer and dryer today or what's left of it. Also want to read on one of the Sock books I ordered and continue finishing up the socks I have going before I start another pair.
I am going to try the size 0 for the foot of the next pair I think.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the little top I knit up yesterday it really was so simple it could have knit itself. No sewing apart from buttons , and please ignore the colour as it was chosen by a little girl apparently a brown bear has to have a brown top I've now started another one in nicer colours and bigger . Its ideal if you have any small balls of leftover yarn . If you like the pattern it is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dormant-dandy


That is such a sweet little top l might just have to make one for Little Madam 2.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's the way those type of hats are usually worn down here. So didn't even notice it as its a normal look for me.


If he wore it the other way it would blow off as the jet ski got up to speed :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm getting better. Was able to walk Maya today. Nap time.


I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better missed hearing about your walks with Maya💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's really cute, Sonja!


Thank you Sam ,June and Pam . I've started another one now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I love the little outfit and think that the colors are absolutely perfect. Someone will surely enjoy this.


Thank you and thank you Betty . I had all intentions of knitting a girly one when a pale blue colour caught my attention so that's what colour I'm using. It can be a girly one next time 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As you all probably realize that "allow" should have been "slow". Darn tablet strikes again! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!
> Junek


I know what you mean, just wish I could find where they've hidden my roller skates xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> That is such a sweet little top l might just have to make one for Little Madam 2.


Thank you Josephine . I was thinking of making it longer so it's more like a dress than a top , or maybe some nice shorts / pants to go with the top 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I know what you mean, just wish I could find where they've hidden my roller skates xx


I can just see you trying to roller skate with a helmet on your head and using your crutches to keep you upright :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Josephine, I'm not sure roller skating while on crutches would be easy, but I'd like to see the video!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know what you mean, just wish I could find where they've hidden my roller skates xx


You can have mine since I was too chicken to ever try to skate. I almost killed myself learning to ride a bicycle!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for Bella.
> 
> Gwen, I hope the surgery went well and your recovery quick!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sonja, what a cute little sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Purple, your fellas look to be having fun out there.

Sonja, I like the colors--I like when baby things are not the "traditional" baby pastels. I think little boys look quite dapper in brown, and so can little girls be lovely.

Gwen, so thankful things went so smoothly for you, and yay for less pain already!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for Bella.
> 
> Gwen, I hope the surgery went well and your recovery quick!


Bella's surgery went well and she actually came home today which is rare. She usually ends up in the hospital for quite some time with any surgery, but the hospital was able to get by with sedating her which is why she recovered enough to come home. I am sure a home nurse will be at the house tomorrow which will be good. I ended up making dinner for the family tonight. I called home at lunchtime and sent the boys shopping for things to make the dinner. We stocked the cabinets with a few other special treats as well. Dinner was pizza casserole, garlic bread, cut carrots, celery, and cucumbers and dessert was apples with caramel dip. I brought an invisible ink drawing booklet for Bella and a kit for a garden decorating beach theme. Bella will enjoy that as she helps her mommy garden. I made sure they were stocked with sandwich foods and other items to pack into school lunches for the week. It will still be a tough week for the family as they are due back at the children's hospital later this week for Faith's immune system iv treatment. What I did will only make things a bit easier this week. Bella's parents will enjoy getting home to a prepared dinner tonight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


So happy that things went well for you. Take care and don't over due.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


That is great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme...The top for a wee one is beautiful. I love the bear buttons on it. You really know how to make the knits more stunning with the little touches of love you add to them.

We are expecting the cold front to hit for tomorrow so temperatures will return to Matthew's likings as well as DS#1. They were delighted to hear temps were dropping into 40's and 50's. Well, I need to get some sleep, but wanted to share my delight in Bella's recovery. Normally sedation and anesthesia causes so many problems for Bella and Faith so the news was delightful to my ears that she was on her way home today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well, I need to get some sleep, but wanted to share my delight in Bella's recovery. Normally sedation and anesthesia causes so many problems for Bella and Faith so the news was delightful to my ears that she was on her way home today.


That is wonderful news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good news on both Gwen and Bella....TTL!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good news on both Gwen and Bella....TTL!


My thoughts as well. Prayers for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that Bella and Gwen are both home and recovering .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


I'm glad things went well, take it easy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You really are a guardian angel for that family, all the wonderful things you do.
I'm glad things went well for Bella.



pacer said:


> Bella's surgery went well and she actually came home today which is rare. She usually ends up in the hospital for quite some time with any surgery, but the hospital was able to get by with sedating her which is why she recovered enough to come home. I am sure a home nurse will be at the house tomorrow which will be good. I ended up making dinner for the family tonight. I called home at lunchtime and sent the boys shopping for things to make the dinner. We stocked the cabinets with a few other special treats as well. Dinner was pizza casserole, garlic bread, cut carrots, celery, and cucumbers and dessert was apples with caramel dip. I brought an invisible ink drawing booklet for Bella and a kit for a garden decorating beach theme. Bella will enjoy that as she helps her mommy garden. I made sure they were stocked with sandwich foods and other items to pack into school lunches for the week. It will still be a tough week for the family as they are due back at the children's hospital later this week for Faith's immune system iv treatment. What I did will only make things a bit easier this week. Bella's parents will enjoy getting home to a prepared dinner tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - sending more healing energy to speed the healing. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> I'm getting better. Was able to walk Maya today. Nap time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just thought it was way cute - men here also wear their hats that way - I just look sillier than silly so I wear it the right way. lol --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> If he wore it the other way it would blow off as the jet ski got up to speed :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sonja, what a cute little sweater.


Thank you Bonnie and thank you Sorlenna

Gwen I'm so pleased that all went well with your surgery, rest and heal and you will be out in your lovely garden before you know and taking pictures so we can see how everything is growing 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful news gwen - tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in healing goodness and get you back to your gardening real quick = thought I was going to say "in the pink" - lolol. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You really are a guardian angel for that family, all the wonderful things you do.
> I'm glad things went well for Bella.


I agree with Bonnie I think it's wonderful how you are helping this family . I hope they get all the help they need

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...The top for a wee one is beautiful. I love the bear buttons on it. You really know how to make the knits more stunning with the little touches of love you add to them.
> 
> We are expecting the cold front to hit for tomorrow so temperatures will return to Matthew's likings as well as DS#1. They were delighted to hear temps were dropping into 40's and 50's. Well, I need to get some sleep, but wanted to share my delight in Bella's recovery. Normally sedation and anesthesia causes so many problems for Bella and Faith so the news was delightful to my ears that she was on her way home today.


 Thank you . I like adding a little extra and I have lots of buttons 
Tell your sons they should come here it was quite chilly yesterday and morning just coming today and it's looking quite grey again . I'm ready for some warmth not cold 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just thought it was way cute - men here also wear their hats that way - I just look sillier than silly so I wear it the right way. lol --- sam


They don't look near as goofy that way as half-cocked, that just looks like their head is off-center :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


Thats brilliant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's surgery went well and she actually came home today which is rare. She usually ends up in the hospital for quite some time with any surgery, but the hospital was able to get by with sedating her which is why she recovered enough to come home. I am sure a home nurse will be at the house tomorrow which will be good. I ended up making dinner for the family tonight. I called home at lunchtime and sent the boys shopping for things to make the dinner. We stocked the cabinets with a few other special treats as well. Dinner was pizza casserole, garlic bread, cut carrots, celery, and cucumbers and dessert was apples with caramel dip. I brought an invisible ink drawing booklet for Bella and a kit for a garden decorating beach theme. Bella will enjoy that as she helps her mommy garden. I made sure they were stocked with sandwich foods and other items to pack into school lunches for the week. It will still be a tough week for the family as they are due back at the children's hospital later this week for Faith's immune system iv treatment. What I did will only make things a bit easier this week. Bella's parents will enjoy getting home to a prepared dinner tonight.


An unevetful hospital visit for them- how great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They don't look near as goofy that way as half-cocked, that just looks like their head is off-center :roll:


Silly as it looks I have done that- when the sun is coming from the side it blocks it well, especially if you improve the look even more by pulling it down low on the sun side!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


Sending you loads of healing hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree with Bonnie I think it's wonderful how you are helping this family . I hope they get all the help they need
> 
> Sonja


So do l amd healing hugs to Bella and her sister.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


Glad it's all over, now take it easy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's surgery went well and she actually came home today which is rare. She usually ends up in the hospital for quite some time with any surgery, but the hospital was able to get by with sedating her which is why she recovered enough to come home. I am sure a home nurse will be at the house tomorrow which will be good. I ended up making dinner for the family tonight. I called home at lunchtime and sent the boys shopping for things to make the dinner. We stocked the cabinets with a few other special treats as well. Dinner was pizza casserole, garlic bread, cut carrots, celery, and cucumbers and dessert was apples with caramel dip. I brought an invisible ink drawing booklet for Bella and a kit for a garden decorating beach theme. Bella will enjoy that as she helps her mommy garden. I made sure they were stocked with sandwich foods and other items to pack into school lunches for the week. It will still be a tough week for the family as they are due back at the children's hospital later this week for Faith's immune system iv treatment. What I did will only make things a bit easier this week. Bella's parents will enjoy getting home to a prepared dinner tonight.


Glad it was easier on her this time. I'm sure her parents appreciate all you are doing for them. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Clearing junk of the iPad to make room for more &#128516;when I came across these pictures I took a couple of month ago . This is the man made lake where I walk mishka . The lakes are part of an old Victorian country estate that belonged to a wealthy industrialist he built 2 lakes one in a glade and the other higher up with a small waterfall between . The lower one was used as a boating lake and has an island in the middle were a heron takes up residence in the spring and summer time .a red fox has a den somewhere round here to as I see her sometimes 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing junk of the iPad to make room for more 😄when I came across these pictures I took a couple of month ago . This is the man made lake where I walk mishka . The lakes are part of an old Victorian country estate that belonged to a wealthy industrialist he built 2 lakes one in a glade and the other higher up with a small waterfall between . The lower one was used as a boating lake and has an island in the middle were a heron takes up residence in the spring and summer time .a red fox has a den somewhere round here to as I see her sometimes
> Sonja


I love the photos the lakes look so peaceful. I can see why you walk mishka there. It is a shame there is no water in the falls it would look even more beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing junk of the iPad to make room for more 😄when I came across these pictures I took a couple of month ago . This is the man made lake where I walk mishka . The lakes are part of an old Victorian country estate that belonged to a wealthy industrialist he built 2 lakes one in a glade and the other higher up with a small waterfall between . The lower one was used as a boating lake and has an island in the middle were a heron takes up residence in the spring and summer time .a red fox has a den somewhere round here to as I see her sometimes
> Sonja


Lovely spot to walk. Somewhere peaceful is just what you need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the photos the lakes look so peaceful. I can see why you walk mishka there. It is a shame there is no water in the falls it would look even more beautiful.


It is really peaceful down there and there are wood carved benches dotted around the lake so anyone can just sit and listen to the ducks squabble. The only people you see there are the odd walker or other dog walkers . There might be some water now as we have had rain yesterday and some heavy thundery showers this morning 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Lovely spot to walk. Somewhere peaceful is just what you need.


Long streams going in 2directions too so plenty of ways to walk 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm getting better. Was able to walk Maya today. Nap time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


That's wonderful, Gwen!! I know what you mean about telling an improvement in pain even right after surgery. My doctor couldn't believe I didn't have that much pain after my hip replacement. I told him compared to the way it hurt before, the after surgery pain was a walk in the park.
Please be careful walking...I'd hate for you to fall and injure yourself.
My prayers will continue.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's surgery went well and she actually came home today which is rare. She usually ends up in the hospital for quite some time with any surgery, but the hospital was able to get by with sedating her which is why she recovered enough to come home. I am sure a home nurse will be at the house tomorrow which will be good. I ended up making dinner for the family tonight. I called home at lunchtime and sent the boys shopping for things to make the dinner. We stocked the cabinets with a few other special treats as well. Dinner was pizza casserole, garlic bread, cut carrots, celery, and cucumbers and dessert was apples with caramel dip. I brought an invisible ink drawing booklet for Bella and a kit for a garden decorating beach theme. Bella will enjoy that as she helps her mommy garden. I made sure they were stocked with sandwich foods and other items to pack into school lunches for the week. It will still be a tough week for the family as they are due back at the children's hospital later this week for Faith's immune system iv treatment. What I did will only make things a bit easier this week. Bella's parents will enjoy getting home to a prepared dinner tonight.


You are definitely this family's guardian angel. I don't know how you manage to do all that you do every day week in and week out. 
You are a blessing to your family and Bella's family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing junk of the iPad to make room for more 😄when I came across these pictures I took a couple of month ago . This is the man made lake where I walk mishka . The lakes are part of an old Victorian country estate that belonged to a wealthy industrialist he built 2 lakes one in a glade and the other higher up with a small waterfall between . The lower one was used as a boating lake and has an island in the middle were a heron takes up residence in the spring and summer time .a red fox has a den somewhere round here to as I see her sometimes
> Sonja


I love the pictures...it looks so wonderfully wild. Except for the rocks and uneven ground, it reminds me of the pond in back of our apartment building. It has a lot of small saplings growing around it as well as some type of flowering vines....it's been allowed to grow wild. I love it. Several years ago, our maintenance man had a sidewalk built around it so we can get around it in our wheel chairs. And a little ways from that are woods. Certainly not what you'd expect in a city of almost 200,000 population. Amazingly, very few of our residents go back there. It's like my own little private get-away. I can forget I'm in the middle of a city back there!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I love the pictures...it looks so wonderfully wild. Except for the rocks and uneven ground, it reminds me of the pond in back of our apartment building. It has a lot of small saplings growing around it as well as some type of flowering vines....it's been allowed to grow wild. I love it. Several years ago, our maintenance man had a sidewalk built around it so we can get around it in our wheel chairs. And a little ways from that are woods. Certainly not what you'd expect in a city of almost 200,000 population. Amazingly, very few of our residents go back there. It's like my own little private get-away. I can forget I'm in the middle of a city back there!
> Junek


Your private getaway sounds lovely too June definitely what you need living in a city 
There are some volunteers who keep this area tidy , the pathways clear and clear the lakes out of all the bullrushes that grow there otherwise it would have all disappeared years ago . They get money from charity groups to help with the cost 
Sonja


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Good news re Bella, Gwen, and Sassafras. Doing the happy dance for all of them.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Helloooooo! Got home from hospital around 2;15 and crashed (fell asleep) again. Surgery went great. Can already tell an improvement in pain level. Of course I hurt from the surgery but thank God when I cough now I'm not in such horrible pain as I was. ( Coughing a LOT from the tube down the throat but it will go away. ) I can slowly walk without any cane or walker. Suppose to keep leg elevated today. Doing GREAT! THANKS to everyone for the prayers.


Gwen, glad the surgery was successful! Hope you will improve with each day.

Well, Bob and Ross arrived in Fairbanks on Monday. I got a couple of pictures from Rachel (Ross's wife). They apparently stopped somewhere before they got to the street they live on and took the tractor off the trailer - then they paraded down the street looking like Bob had driven the tractor all the way!! Honestly, they both have the same wacky sense of humor, which is probably why they are still friends, even after a 4300 mile trip together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the photos the lakes look so peaceful. I can see why you walk mishka there. It is a shame there is no water in the falls it would look even more beautiful.


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, glad the surgery was successful! Hope you will improve with each day.
> 
> Well, Bob and Ross arrived in Fairbanks on Monday. I got a couple of pictures from Rachel (Ross's wife). They apparently stopped somewhere before they got to the street they live on and took the tractor off the trailer - then they paraded down the street looking like Bob had driven the tractor all the way!! Honestly, they both have the same wacky sense of humor, which is probably why they are still friends, even after a 4300 mile trip together.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, glad the surgery was successful! Hope you will improve with each day.
> 
> Well, Bob and Ross arrived in Fairbanks on Monday. I got a couple of pictures from Rachel (Ross's wife). They apparently stopped somewhere before they got to the street they live on and took the tractor off the trailer - then they paraded down the street looking like Bob had driven the tractor all the way!! Honestly, they both have the same wacky sense of humor, which is probably why they are still friends, even after a 4300 mile trip together.


Being able to be silly is a wonderful trait!! Glad they made it there safely.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Such good news re Gwen's successful surgery and Bob and Ross arriving safely. What a great change from the general tone of the last few weeks!!

Thanks be to God for all the answered prayers so far.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful, wonderful news. So happy for you. 
Pacer, as has been said you are an angel. Glad operation went so well.
Sonja, wish Maya and I could walk in the beautiful woods with you.
June, healing energy sent your way. Glad you have access to such a beautiful area. Nature is so healing.
Betty, Sam, Pearlone, thank you. I'm going to sign off and take Maya for walk. Hoping to make sangha tonight..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> It is really peaceful down there and there are wood carved benches dotted around the lake so anyone can just sit and listen to the ducks squabble. The only people you see there are the odd walker or other dog walkers . There might be some water now as we have had rain yesterday and some heavy thundery showers this morning
> Sonja


I did hear about the rain and thundery showers. The benches sound rather nice. My pond gets low when there isn't enough rain so I cheat and turn on a water pump. Now I have no animals my bunch think I need seating around the pond.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers of thanks for Gwen and Bella's quick recoveries. 

Love the pics, Sonja. What a lovely place for walking.

Met two more house mothers last night, but we didn't go to Psycho Suzie's. Maybe another time. Instead, four of us went to a little Greek restaurant near the U. Lovely food. The other "mothers' told me they sometimes had food catered from this place if their cook was unable to work. Saw my apartment and drew up some floor plans to scale. The rooms are a nice size and have hardwood floors. The bathroom will be large enough to accommodate Annie's (the cat) litter box. Right now I'm thinking I will move middle of July. I have lots to get rid of and/or store. Ugh!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, glad the surgery was successful! Hope you will improve with each day.
> 
> Well, Bob and Ross arrived in Fairbanks on Monday. I got a couple of pictures from Rachel (Ross's wife). They apparently stopped somewhere before they got to the street they live on and took the tractor off the trailer - then they paraded down the street looking like Bob had driven the tractor all the way!! Honestly, they both have the same wacky sense of humor, which is probably why they are still friends, even after a 4300 mile trip together.


That was quite a drive. I know you're relieved they're there safe and sound. When do you expect Bob home? I imagine he would want to see some of the area...well, I know I would but Bob might just want to come 
home!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, wonderful, wonderful news. So happy for you.
> Pacer, as has been said you are an angel. Glad operation went so well.
> Sonja, wish Maya and I could walk in the beautiful woods with you.
> June, healing energy sent your way. Glad you have access to such a beautiful area. Nature is so healing.
> Betty, Sam, Pearlone, thank you. I'm going to sign off and take Maya for walk. Hoping to make sangha tonight..


Since I'm a born and bred country girl, Joy, our little "wilderness area"is a Godsend!
I'm so glad you're feeling well enough to take Maya for her walks. I know you both have missed them.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, you are so right on, we have missed them. I'm aiming to be strong enough to walk 45 minutes and water jog 30 minutes a day by the June 6th when I leave to visit twin in Charleston, SC.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, wonderful, wonderful news. So happy for you.
> Pacer, as has been said you are an angel. Glad operation went so well.
> Sonja, wish Maya and I could walk in the beautiful woods with you.
> June, healing energy sent your way. Glad you have access to such a beautiful area. Nature is so healing.
> Betty, Sam, Pearlone, thank you. I'm going to sign off and take Maya for walk. Hoping to make sangha tonight..


Joy I wish you could join us on our walk too . Although sometimes mishka can be a lazy pudding and get to the top of the hill and just drop to the floor facing homeward and refuse to move unless I use my Sargent major voice and let her know we are going further or head towards home . If I head towards home she practically marches there in case I change my mind 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I did hear about the rain and thundery showers. The benches sound rather nice. My pond gets low when there isn't enough rain so I cheat and turn on a water pump. Now I have no animals my bunch think I need seating around the pond.


You should definitely put some seating there . I love being near water 
We have a small summer house ( very rustic) in Sweden been in my dads family for a longtime and it's right near a lake .( Lots of lakes in Sweden ) when I was young used to row the boat right into the middle and just lay there reading a book . So jealous that my brother and sister and families get to use it every summer
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Prayers of thanks for Gwen and Bella's quick recoveries.
> 
> Love the pics, Sonja. What a lovely place for walking.
> 
> Met two more house mothers last night, but we didn't go to Psycho Suzie's. Maybe another time. Instead, four of us went to a little Greek restaurant near the U. Lovely food. The other "mothers' told me they sometimes had food catered from this place if their cook was unable to work. Saw my apartment and drew up some floor plans to scale. The rooms are a nice size and have hardwood floors. The bathroom will be large enough to accommodate Annie's (the cat) litter box. Right now I'm thinking I will move middle of July. I have lots to get rid of and/or store. Ugh!!!!


Thanks Liz sounds like you had a nice time . Was the apartment nice ? Do you think you are going to be happy there and like working there ? I hope so 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad Bella's visit to the hospital was brief and successful. Pacer you are such a good person; bless you.

Just got a call from Marianne and she is coming down tomorrow. Can't wait to see her. Have proised not to overdo but I am doing so great. I've only had to take one pain pill this morning and just feel bruissed; nothing major at all. Thank you all for yur prayers; I do feel they are the reason for such a successful surgery. Thank you, thank you, thank you! Going to go try to knit some right now. Think my head is clear enough tht I won't mess anything up. Hugs!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That was quite a drive. I know you're relieved they're there safe and sound. When do you expect Bob home? I imagine he would want to see some of the area...well, I know I would but Bob might just want to come
> home!
> Junek


June, he has plane reservations for the 25th. He'll be flying into Syracuse, but I'm not sure what time yet. Lucky me, getting to drive in the Memorial Day traffic!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, hope traffic is not too bad. Safe travels.
Gwen, give Marianne a big hug from me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gwenie so happy you are feeling so good after your successful surgery. Gentle hugs sent. Have a lovely day with Marianne tomorrow.

Sassafras happy to hear you are also feeling better. Know you will reach your goals by June 6th.

Sweet Bella happy to hear she is at home and hopefully doing well. Pacer you are this family's angel. You have been placed there to assist them. Many blessings to you dear.

Paula glad your hubby and his friend arrived safely at their destination. Love the pics.Drive carefully on Memorial Day on your way to the airport.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Liz sounds like you had a nice time . Was the apartment nice ? Do you think you are going to be happy there and like working there ? I hope so
> Sonja


I do think I'm going to be happy there. After having met a few of the girls, I found them very likeable. It will be quite a change for me working with this 18-22 yr. old age group, as opposed to the elders I have worked with for the past 40+ years. It feels sort of enlivening!! The apartment is quite nice, not fancy, but the rooms are a nice size and have lovely hardwood floors. Right outside my apartment is a huge living room complete with grand piano, and the dining room, both of which were quite tastefully redecorated last year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been a lost day - I have latterly slept the day away - not sure what that is all about - it was the perfect day to do so - cold - grey - no energy - perfect trifecta for sleeping the day way.

Heidi and Gary just left to go to Hicksville to a gmc (green meadow conference) meet - there will be eight schools involved - first they have to qualify - then they do the actually running. they will be lucky to be home by ten o'clock this evening. bailee runs in only two events so she has a lot of down time between races. 

there was a time when I could push and shove through anything and get the things done that needed to be done. I seem to have lost that ability - I need to find that ability again.

now to read - I am behind - again. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely walk Sonja - is the manor house still there? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Clearing junk of the iPad to make room for more 😄when I came across these pictures I took a couple of month ago . This is the man made lake where I walk mishka . The lakes are part of an old Victorian country estate that belonged to a wealthy industrialist he built 2 lakes one in a glade and the other higher up with a small waterfall between . The lower one was used as a boating lake and has an island in the middle were a heron takes up residence in the spring and summer time .a red fox has a den somewhere round here to as I see her sometimes
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does not look like any street I have ever lived on - we don't have many dirt roads here in northwest ohio - I think bob looked very dapper on the tractor - it always surprises me when I see people in Alaska wearing short sleeves - it just doesn't go with my picture of Alaska although I guess it does get warm there - for a little while anyhow.

I have forgotten - did ross and Rachel move to Alaska? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, glad the surgery was successful! Hope you will improve with each day.
> 
> Well, Bob and Ross arrived in Fairbanks on Monday. I got a couple of pictures from Rachel (Ross's wife). They apparently stopped somewhere before they got to the street they live on and took the tractor off the trailer - then they paraded down the street looking like Bob had driven the tractor all the way!! Honestly, they both have the same wacky sense of humor, which is probably why they are still friends, even after a 4300 mile trip together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we all say amen. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Such good news re Gwen's successful surgery and Bob and Ross arriving safely. What a great change from the general tone of the last few weeks!!
> 
> Thanks be to God for all the answered prayers so far.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a lovely walk Sonja - is the manor house still there? --- sam


No Sam the big house has gone . But funnily enough the lodge is still standing there is bits of brickwork along the way and I look at it and wonder what it could have been . Down one end along a stream they have found something that has to do with medieval times and there has already been some digging there and in the summer there will be some more
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there any place in the house that you could store some stuff - like maybe your stash? --- sam



machriste said:


> Prayers of thanks for Gwen and Bella's quick recoveries.
> 
> Love the pics, Sonja. What a lovely place for walking.
> 
> Met two more house mothers last night, but we didn't go to Psycho Suzie's. Maybe another time. Instead, four of us went to a little Greek restaurant near the U. Lovely food. The other "mothers' told me they sometimes had food catered from this place if their cook was unable to work. Saw my apartment and drew up some floor plans to scale. The rooms are a nice size and have hardwood floors. The bathroom will be large enough to accommodate Annie's (the cat) litter box. Right now I'm thinking I will move middle of July. I have lots to get rid of and/or store. Ugh!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No Sam the big house has gone . But funnily enough the lodge is still standing there is bits of brickwork along the way and I look at it and wonder what it could have been . Down one end along a stream they have found something that has to do with medieval times and there has already been some digging there and in the summer there will be some more
> Sonja


As in archaeological dig?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news gwen - still sending tons of healing energy - we want you back in the pink real quick. so jealous you get to spend time with Marianne - give her a hug from me. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So glad Bella's visit to the hospital was brief and successful. Pacer you are such a good person; bless you.
> 
> Just got a call from Marianne and she is coming down tomorrow. Can't wait to see her. Have proised not to overdo but I am doing so great. I've only had to take one pain pill this morning and just feel bruissed; nothing major at all. Thank you all for yur prayers; I do feel they are the reason for such a successful surgery. Thank you, thank you, thank you! Going to go try to knit some right now. Think my head is clear enough tht I won't mess anything up. Hugs!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, you are so right on, we have missed them. I'm aiming to be strong enough to walk 45 minutes and water jog 30 minutes a day by the June 6th when I leave to visit twin in Charleston, SC.


I hope your health improves enough to meet your expectations. What a wonderful trip and visit that will be!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad Bella's visit to the hospital was brief and successful. Pacer you are such a good person; bless you.
> 
> Just got a call from Marianne and she is coming down tomorrow. Can't wait to see her. Have proised not to overdo but I am doing so great. I've only had to take one pain pill this morning and just feel bruissed; nothing major at all. Thank you all for yur prayers; I do feel they are the reason for such a successful surgery. Thank you, thank you, thank you! Going to go try to knit some right now. Think my head is clear enough tht I won't mess anything up. Hugs!


Isn't it wonderful to be pain-free? And don't you wish you could have done it before??!!
I know you and Marianne will have a wonderful visit. Please give her a hug for me and let her know she and her family are always in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> June, he has plane reservations for the 25th. He'll be flying into Syracuse, but I'm not sure what time yet. Lucky me, getting to drive in the Memorial Day traffic!


WOOHOO!!! I know you're really excited about THAT drive!
My daughter who lives in TX came to visit a few years ago...now she drives in the Houston traffic a lot and that's a much larger city than our little one. She was driving in the rush hour traffic one afternoon and said she couldn't believe it was worse than the Houston traffic. 
I think it's because our city is on a peninsula and there are only 2 streets that go the length of the city, not counting the interstate. That makes the traffic heavier than a city that's more spread out.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As in archaeological dig?


Yes Julie I just couldn't think to spell the word this time of night 😄
Sonja

Ps you have been quiet have you been busy knitting


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No Sam the big house has gone . But funnily enough the lodge is still standing there is bits of brickwork along the way and I look at it and wonder what it could have been . Down one end along a stream they have found something that has to do with medieval times and there has already been some digging there and in the summer there will be some more
> Sonja


That's exciting. I'm always so interested in the archaeological digs especially in Great Britain. I saw a very interesting program a few weeks ago about the dig to locate Richard the 3rd's body. I've heard every time you dig very deeply in G.B. you find something from antiquity!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes Julie I just couldn't think to spell the word this time of night 😄
> Sonja
> 
> Ps you have been quiet have you been busy knitting


Yes! I am determined to get the red Guernsey back up to the panels. I am on the 8th row of 20 or so for the stocking stitch band with Jean's initials.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie sent these to me today - thought you would enjoy them also. --- sam

These fit so well they should be in a dictionary.


ADULT:
A person who has stopped growing at both ends
And is now growing in the middle. 


BEAUTY PARLOR:
A place where women curl up and dye. 


CHICKENS:
The only animals you eat before they are born and after they are dead. 


COMMITTEE:
A body that keeps minutes and wastes hours. 


DUST:
Mud with the juice squeezed out. 


EGOTIST:
Someone who is usually me-deep in conversation. 


HANDKERCHIEF:
Cold Storage. 


INFLATION:
Cutting money in half without damaging the paper. 


MOSQUITO:
An insect that makes you like flies better. 


RAISIN:
A grape with a sunburn 


SECRET:
Something you tell to one person at a time. 


SKELETON:
A bunch of bones with the person scraped off. 


TOOTHACHE: 
The pain that drives you to extraction. 


TOMORROW:
One of the greatest labor saving devices of today. 


YAWN:
An honest opinion openly expressed. 


And MY Personal Favorite!
WRINKLES:
Something other people have, 
Similar to my character lines.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> That's exciting. I'm always so interested in the archaeological digs especially in Great Britain. I saw a very interesting program a few weeks ago about the dig to locate Richard the 3rd's body. I've heard every time you dig very deeply in G.B. you find something from antiquity!
> Junek


They found his remains under a car park and he has now been re buried in Leicestershire cathedral they did find out that he wasn't a hunchback at all 
You hear about people finding treasure here with them metal detectors usually in farmers fields 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I am determined to get the red Guernsey back up to the panels. I am on the 8th row of 20 or so for the stocking stitch band with Jean's initials.


That's good . I tried to block my shawl today . I don't know wether I stretched it enough but I like it and that's all that matters and I'll know better next time 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad Bella's visit to the hospital was brief and successful. Pacer you are such a good person; bless you.
> 
> Just got a call from Marianne and she is coming down tomorrow. Can't wait to see her. Have proised not to overdo but I am doing so great. I've only had to take one pain pill this morning and just feel bruissed; nothing major at all. Thank you all for yur prayers; I do feel they are the reason for such a successful surgery. Thank you, thank you, thank you! Going to go try to knit some right now. Think my head is clear enough tht I won't mess anything up. Hugs!


Tell Marianne I say hello. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good . I tried to block my shawl today . I don't know wether I stretched it enough but I like it and that's all that matters and I'll know better next time
> Sonja


That is the important thing, that you are happy, with it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the important thing, that you are happy, with it!


It was my first try at blocking and now I know for next time that I can pull and stretch it a bit more 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, glad the surgery was successful! Hope you will improve with each day.
> 
> Well, Bob and Ross arrived in Fairbanks on Monday. I got a couple of pictures from Rachel (Ross's wife). They apparently stopped somewhere before they got to the street they live on and took the tractor off the trailer - then they paraded down the street looking like Bob had driven the tractor all the way!! Honestly, they both have the same wacky sense of humor, which is probably why they are still friends, even after a 4300 mile trip together.


I love it. Those moving vehicles are not that comfortable for short moves, I can only imagine those guys driving it all the way to Alaska. Glad they had the time together though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> You are definitely this family's guardian angel. I don't know how you manage to do all that you do every day week in and week out.
> You are a blessing to your family and Bella's family.
> Hugs,
> Junek


God blessed me with two wonderful sons who were a great help in putting together the evening meal for Bella's family. We worked together once I got home, but they shopped for me. Bella's mom sent me a private message tonight to let me know how much she appreciated the dinner and extra surprises that I brought as well. Thursday will be a crazy day again for the family as they return to the hospital with Faith and Bella. Faith will have her immune system treatment and Bella has labs, med checks and I believe meeting with about 6 different special doctors to determine her plan of action for her medical care. Next week the oldest daughter graduates from high school. She helps out quite a bit at home as well. I think she took her sisters to dance class while I was making dinner. Grandma was at the home with the one and only son in the family. The grandma is not in the greatest of health so making dinner is difficult for her which is why I offered to help them out. I know the food allergies to watch for so always try to keep egg free noodles in my cupboard in case I am called upon for a meal on short notice. I know the kids love my pizza casserole and everyone will eat it so it is my fix a quick meal choice for the family. I have made other meals for them when I make meals close together in time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearlone and June, thank you.
Sam, sending healing energy for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I like adding a little extra and I have lots of buttons
> Tell your sons they should come here it was quite chilly yesterday and morning just coming today and it's looking quite grey again . I'm ready for some warmth not cold
> Sonja


Mishka would get so much attention if Matthew was there. He would sit and pet Mishka forever. They are loving our weather today since it is in the 50's today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've not been here much this week (well, reading, not writing) as I've been spending time on a project--have a little more to do and am going to work on it in a few now that supper's done.

Big project at work lately has kept me busy, so I don't want to sit in front of the computer for a while...!

Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings all around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was my first try at blocking and now I know for next time that I can pull and stretch it a bit more
> Sonja


I have yet to learn the art of 'dressing' a shawl- 'blocking'.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does not look like any street I have ever lived on - we don't have many dirt roads here in northwest ohio - I think bob looked very dapper on the tractor - it always surprises me when I see people in Alaska wearing short sleeves - it just doesn't go with my picture of Alaska although I guess it does get warm there - for a little while anyhow.
> 
> I have forgotten - did ross and Rachel move to Alaska? --- sam


Ross and Rachel have lived in Alaska for many years. Rachel is from the little town I live in now - Etna, NY. They own a house here that has belonged to her family since it was built in the 1820's. They usually visit at least once a year - one time they lived here for an entire year to remodel the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


That is how I often feel about autocorrect Julie. Thanks for sharing. A long day, so off to bed.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so glad to hear the good news about my Gwen's recovery and little Bella and Faith
I am glad, too, that Bob and Ross have had such a good and safe journey. I am sure he will have lots to tell you, Paula.
Marilyn, I am thrilled about your new job and living conditions. Who knows, some of those young women may be potential knitting students if they see you doing it.
Melody, Prayers are ongoing for you darling. 
I have not accomplished anything either, Sam. It seems Jim and I have gotten into a rut staying up late and sleeping in.
I fixed fried chicken, scalloped potatoes, and butter beans for supper and that is all I have done. Now I am going to crochet on Gerry's shawl.
My sister called me tonight to tell me she has a little something in the mail to take to Fiber Fest. My family and friend Gerry have all been so wonderful to me.
Ten more days until fiber fest.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
That is WONDERFUL. I needed that...not the enema. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> That is WONDERFUL. I needed that...not the enema. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Glad you had a laugh! Sorry it is so touch and go with Mom. Take care dear!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashnmeregma , prayers for you all at this worrying time. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are great. Thank you Julie for sending them to Sam and thank you Sam for sharing them with all of us.


thewren said:


> Julie sent these to me today - thought you would enjoy them also. --- sam
> 
> These fit so well they should be in a dictionary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO.....love it.


Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Try to be good to yourself too Daralene. Prayers ccontinuing.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to bed. Much love and prayers for all of you dear ones. This group is such a blessing. {{{HuGS}}}.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO.....love it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene,

I hope things will improve for your mom. As Gwen said, take care of yourself. Situations like this on so draining on those who are giving comfort. Prayers for your mom and all the rest of the family.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there any place in the house that you could store some stuff - like maybe your stash? --- sam


Yup! There's some storage in the basement. Also, my older daughter has room for me to store some things. And I am thinking about renting a storage unit, maybe for a year until I see how well I like this new life. I'm actually looking forward to the simplifying. 
And I'm pretty sure I'm going to like it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


Love it, Julie. Got me laughing out loud!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom.
> 
> More prayers for Mom, you and your sisters.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom.
> 
> More prayers for Mom, you and your sisters.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry to hear DM has taken a back step. I am glad you had loving moments with your DM. Please consider more time at home rather than just a day to turn around. Hugs dear friend. Healing energy for you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's good . I tried to block my shawl today . I don't know wether I stretched it enough but I like it and that's all that matters and I'll know better next time
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your mother and yourself - you take care of yourself - you can't be an example if you are flat on your back. hope you have good news when you go back. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gwen = check this out. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/covered-greenhouse-garden


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Daralene and her mom}}}} Take care, dear lady.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


Sending big hugs and continuing prayers. I know it's a very tough decision, but Hospice may be of some comfort to your Mom and some relief to you and your siblings, especially your youngest sister. I'm hoping that you are able to make the time to take care of yourself. The stress can be very hard on you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should definitely put some seating there . I love being near water
> We have a small summer house ( very rustic) in Sweden been in my dads family for a longtime and it's right near a lake .( Lots of lakes in Sweden ) when I was young used to row the boat right into the middle and just lay there reading a book . So jealous that my brother and sister and families get to use it every summer
> Sonja


Did you used to visit often? I would imagine now with all the health issues you can't leave the UK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


 :thumbup: So true!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Josephine - check out these button bracelets. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/diy-crochet-bracelet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love it, Julie. Got me laughing out loud!!!!


That is good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, sorry to hear your mom isn't doing well, I hope they can get things settled for her.

Sassafras, I'm glad you are finally feeling better

Sonja, thanks for sharing the lovely photos. I ALS watched the documentary about finding the bones of King Richard in the parking lot. They finally IDed him with DNA from some descendant of his sister who lives in Canada.

Liz, I'm glad you like your new apartment , hope all goes well.

Sam, thanks for sharing the definitions, cute!

Gwen, glad you are feeling so well after your surgery & it seems sucessful.

We went to Edmonton today, did a little shopping & visited with Shane & family. So sad to see him looking so thin & in so much pain . He had a bunch of tests last week to see if the chemo is doing anything other than making him sicker, gets results next Monday.
Well, I must get to bed, was up at 6 am& out the door before 7 just home about 1/2 hr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: So true!


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> Julie sent these to me today - thought you would enjoy them also. --- sam
> 
> These fit so well they should be in a dictionary.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: roflmao


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


Happy you have your sister to help you through this very hard time. It is always heartbreaking when the elders do the oh, so slow deterioration. I watched the toll it took on DS when my late DBIL lingered at the end. I am also watching my DM do a very slow descent into a form of dementia. Think she has old timers (alzheimer's) as her behaviours are exactly the same as my Nanna - her mother. It can be so frustrating as it does bring out her nastier side quite often.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I did decide at the beginning of the year to put up a positive thought each day, but as normal for all of us, life overtook me.

I have decided to do so every now and then.

Positive thought for today: I have developed my own pattern for adult size crocodile stitch booties. Once finished making a pair I will put a picture up. I am making these for the market stall. Will be trying a new market on Saturday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mishka would get so much attention if Matthew was there. He would sit and pet Mishka forever. They are loving our weather today since it is in the 50's today.


She would love it . I'm sure sometimes she thinks she is a cat . She comes up round my legs then makes a sort of dog version of purring when I stroke her and if I stop before she wants I get nudges to continue 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Daralene,
> 
> I hope things will improve for your mom. As Gwen said, take care of yourself. Situations like this on so draining on those who are giving comfort. Prayers for your mom and all the rest of the family.


I too will be hoping and praying for you Daralene and all your family . 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you used to visit often? I would imagine now with all the health issues you can't leave the UK


Yes we used to stay with my brother or sister and spend sometime right up north with my cousin . But you are right there will be no more visits 
Both my brother and sister are planning on coming this way in the summer so I will still get to see them 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, glad the surgery was successful! Hope you will improve with each day.
> 
> Well, Bob and Ross arrived in Fairbanks on Monday. I got a couple of pictures from Rachel (Ross's wife). They apparently stopped somewhere before they got to the street they live on and took the tractor off the trailer - then they paraded down the street looking like Bob had driven the tractor all the way!! Honestly, they both have the same wacky sense of humor, which is probably why they are still friends, even after a 4300 mile trip together.


Glad they arrived safely- slow trip in the tractor the whole way I would think!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, hope traffic is not too bad. Safe travels.
> Gwen, give Marianne a big hug from me.


A big hug for Marianne from all of us I suspect! How good that she can come to see you when you can't make the trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie sent these to me today - thought you would enjoy them also. --- sam
> 
> These fit so well they should be in a dictionary.


Thanks Sam and Julie- some of those are really good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Josephine - check out these button bracelets. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/diy-crochet-bracelet


Thanks Sam, what a neat idea, I've bookmarked the page and will give it a go. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


It's so hard seeing your mother so unwell and wanting to be able to help her. Makes you feel helpless. It's not surprisning that your health is going backwards. The stress and the difficulty in taking care of yourself has to take a toll.
Don't forget that being the oldest means they are younger than you (significantly if I remember rightly?) and therefore they likely have better health to do more than you do. So don't force yourself to keep up with them or do more because you are the oldest,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am being very lazy this morning, I'm still kn bed having a cup of coffee.
I had a lovely time with Londy yesterday, she is such a tonic. She sends her love to everyone.

Julie, thanks for the laugh Mr P thought they were great.

sending healing vibes to those eho needthem and hugs to all.

View from mybed...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's so hard seeing your mother so unwell and wanting to be able to help her. Makes you feel helpless. It's not surprisning that your health is going backwards. The stress and the difficulty in taking care of yourself has to take a toll.
> Don't forget that being the oldest means they are younger than you (significantly if I remember rightly?) and therefore they likely have better health to do more than you do. So don't force yourself to keep up with them or do more because you are the oldest,


You are so right there. They are trying to protect me this time since I got hurt last time. My nightmare thought was that they would end up having to take care of me too. That's all they would need. That's one motivation to take care of myself, but perhaps I still need a little more work on that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, sorry to hear your mom isn't doing well, I hope they can get things settled for her.
> 
> We went to Edmonton today, did a little shopping & visited with Shane & family. So sad to see him looking so thin & in so much pain . He had a bunch of tests last week to see if the chemo is doing anything other than making him sicker, gets results next Monday.
> Well, I must get to bed, was up at 6 am& out the door before 7 just home about 1/2 hr.


Thank you so much.

Sorry to hear Shane is in so much pain. That is so hard to know someone you care for is in pain.
Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy you have your sister to help you through this very hard time. It is always heartbreaking when the elders do the oh, so slow deterioration. I watched the toll it took on DS when my late DBIL lingered at the end. I am also watching my DM do a very slow descent into a form of dementia. Think she has old timers (alzheimer's) as her behaviours are exactly the same as my Nanna - her mother. It can be so frustrating as it does bring out her nastier side quite often.


Sorry you are going through this. There are so many of us going through this at the same time. Life sure can get hard. My DH said, "You make plans and then life happens." Alzheimer's is so hard to deal with and sadly the nastier side is often what one sees. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva wrote:
Daralene,

I hope things will improve for your mom. As Gwen said, take care of yourself. Situations like this on so draining on those who are giving comfort. Prayers for your mom and all the rest of the family.



Swedenme said:


> I too will be hoping and praying for you Daralene and all your family .
> Take care
> Sonja


Thank you Purl2 and Swedenme. It is wonderful to read your lovely and encouraging words.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sorry to hear DM has taken a back step. I am glad you had loving moments with your DM. Please consider more time at home rather than just a day to turn around. Hugs dear friend. Healing energy for you and your family.


Thanks Sassafras. I am going to stay home at least today instead of heading right back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to your mother and yourself - you take care of yourself - you can't be an example if you are flat on your back. hope you have good news when you go back. --- sam


Thank you.
There were a few times I felt like I would end up flat on my back. Felt the world starting to turn around but then it left before I went down. Phew. I'm really trying to be good and my family is trying to protect me from hurting myself now that they know about me hurting my back. I'm not allowed to do much other than sit and hold mom's hand and feed her, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Daralene and her mom}}}} Take care, dear lady.


Thank you Sorlenna.

Oh My...I'm taking up so much space thanking people. I'm starting on the last page and going backwards. My heartfelt thanks goes out to all of you. I know all of you have gone through hard things, so there isn't one who doesn't understand the difficult parts of life. The details are different in many cases, but the hurt and healing binds us together.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma - Keeping you and your mum in my thoughts Daralene. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending big hugs and continuing prayers. I know it's a very tough decision, but Hospice may be of some comfort to your Mom and some relief to you and your siblings, especially your youngest sister. I'm hoping that you are able to make the time to take care of yourself. The stress can be very hard on you.


We believe at this point she will be transferred to a nursing home. If she goes home first, Medicare won't pay. Better to go while she needs to have nursing and perhaps it won't kill her if she knows she needs the medical care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Josephine - check out these button bracelets. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/diy-crochet-bracelet


Can I be Josephine for a day. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love those!!!! Thanks Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you had a laugh! Sorry it is so touch and go with Mom. Take care dear!


Thanks Julie. Yes, it sure feels good to laugh.

Appreciate your caring words.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Cashmeregma - Keeping you and your mum in my thoughts Daralene. Take care of yourself too.


Thanks so much Kate. I'm trying and when I don't my brothers and sisters get after me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Cashnmeregma , prayers for you all at this worrying time. Take care of yourself too.


Thanks so much Martina. So appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Try to be good to yourself too Daralene. Prayers ccontinuing.


Thanks Gwen, and I am trying.
Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you to all for PM's too. It sure is lovely to have a group of great people like you to share the joys and sorrows. When putting one foot in front of the other sometimes we need that little boost. 

I know so many of you are going through really tough things. It was in this group that I realized that all over the world every family is going through something. Fortunately, sometimes it is something to celebrate. Sadly, at other times it is something painful. Life just keeps coming at us and our attitude makes us or breaks us. I've learned a lot about courage from all of you.

Can't thank you all enough and if I miss your post, just please feel my heartfelt thanks and a big hug for thinking of me. 

Haven't done any knitting at all but I know I will sometime. Perhaps I'll be knitting socks for mom. Now that I know she is claustrophobic I will take care of the feet instead of the head or neck.  Gotta keep those dancing feet warm.

We took a picture of mom as a bathing beauty and put it up in her room so the doctors and nurses could see the beautiful lady they are taking care of when she was younger. Mom heard me telling my siblings we should do that and after her crisis they put her in a room where they could monitor her better. When I said what a lovely big room she managed to get out, bring the picture. Too funny. Next day we had it up and when she was with it enough I would see a tiny smile sneaking out. I will take a picture of it when I am down there and show you when I get home again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for another great set of recipes Sam...one of these days I must start cooking again, I just seem to always use frozen stuff that can be shoved in the oven for 20 minutes.
> Had Luke here today and he obviously thought I was harassing him by frequently asking him, "Do you need the toilet?" So at one point he turned and yelled at me, "No Gran - read the paper!" Guess that was me told! :lol:


That is too hysterical. So amazing how much those little minds are capable of. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I have to find that post from you to Sam and print it off to take down with me. Think everyone would really enjoy it and sure would break the tension.

Found it and printed it out. Think I'll give a copy to the nurses' station too. They do care. I saw a nurse crying and heard the other one on the phone saying they had stopped and the patient had died. It was an Amish family. I cried too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can I be Josephine for a day. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love those!!!! Thanks Sam.


You'd have to dye your fringe purple. I must say I'm having fun playing. Xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You'd have to dye your fringe purple. I must say I'm having fun playing. Xxx


Gladly. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am being very lazy this morning, I'm still kn bed having a cup of coffee.
> I had a lovely time with Londy yesterday, she is such a tonic. She sends her love to everyone.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the laugh Mr P thought they were great.
> ...


Glad Mr P enjoyed them!
Your view is great, as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Yes, it sure feels good to laugh.
> 
> Appreciate your caring words.


 :thumbup: do take care of yourself, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I have to find that post from you to Sam and print it off to take down with me. Think everyone would really enjoy it and sure would break the tension.
> 
> Found it and printed it out. Think I'll give a copy to the nurses' station too. They do care. I saw a nurse crying and heard the other one on the phone saying they had stopped and the patient had died. It was an Amish family. I cried too.


I am glad it is giving you some relief- humour can help, at the right time.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Daralene, hugs and prayers for you and your Mom. Sorry to hear the news is not good for your Mom. Hope she is as comfortable as is possible, and please take good care of yourself.

Gwen, good to hear you are home and feeling good. Please take it easy until you are completely recovered. Hugs and healing vibes for you.

Josephine, hope your recovery continues well. Love your garden photos.

Paula, I am having trouble pinning DH down to a commitment to a US trip this year. Keeps changing his mind. Tonight he seems keen to go (yeah!!) but now is leaning towards an October trip after saying he did not want to travel that late in the year. Going in October will mean missing both the race at Watkins Glen and the KAP (boo!!) But on the plus side, I think the cooler weather will make for easier traveling. Will have to start checking flights tomorrow. But we just might get to meet you later in the year!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We believe at this point she will be transferred to a nursing home. If she goes home first, Medicare won't pay. Better to go while she needs to have nursing and perhaps it won't kill her if she knows she needs the medical care.


Continuing with my prayers and hoping that you are able to get some rest. I know that your DH will take good care of you. You need a respite before heading to Ohio again. Gentle hugs and wiping tears.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You'd have to dye your fringe purple. I must say I'm having fun playing. Xxx


By fringe, you mean bangs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think a bang is the American term for fringe when talking of hair. BTW Valerie is online! How wonderful! I hope she finds us soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cool. I particularly like the geo dome one.


thewren said:


> hey gwen = check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/covered-greenhouse-garden


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie thanks for the heads up about Valerie being on line. I too hope she finds us soon. Daralene if your mom does go to a nursing home I want to share that when my mom went she was so angry about going thte but quickly adjusted and loved it. I pray your mom will adjust quickly to the extra care needed. As far as you "only being able to hold her hand and feed her" THAT is a lot. Don't discount the comfort you are giving her doing both of those things. And you know your mom wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. Enjoy the time you have with her. Prayers being sent.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is cool. I particularly like the geo dome one.


The original geodesic dome was designed by R. Buckminster Fuller, who was a brilliant and creative mind of the early and mid- 20th century. When he taught at SIU (Souther Illinois University, during the early '50s) he and his wife lived in a geodesic dome of his design. One of the local railroad systems, in the west central portion of Illinois where I grew up, had such a dome built on their property to use as a ''round house'' for the trains to be repaired within it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Daralene, hugs and prayers for you and your Mom. Sorry to hear the news is not good for your Mom. Hope she is as comfortable as is possible, and please take good care of yourself.
> 
> Gwen, good to hear you are home and feeling good. Please take it easy until you are completely recovered. Hugs and healing vibes for you.
> 
> ...


If you decide to come in the fall, that's fine. If you get to Syracuse, maybe Cashmeregma and NanaCaren could come and we could have a mini-KAP or at least lunch or dinner somewhere. We'll figure something out - I'm pretty good at making plans on the fly!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie sent these to me today - thought you would enjoy them also. --- sam
> 
> These fit so well they should be in a dictionary.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love these!!! Where in the world did she find them, I wonder?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They found his remains under a car park and he has now been re buried in Leicestershire cathedral they did find out that he wasn't a hunchback at all
> You hear about people finding treasure here with them metal detectors usually in farmers fields
> Sonja


Wasn't that interesting? If it wasn't for the woman who was determined to find his body, it never would have happened. Finally someone listened to her. 
And, no, not a hunchback but had scoliosis. I think it was last year, I saw a program where they had found a young man who had scoliosis so similar to Richard's the 3rd's, that they fitted him with armor to see if Richard could really have been the fighter he supposedly was. Extremely interesting.
Can you tell I'm a history nut!? LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> God blessed me with two wonderful sons who were a great help in putting together the evening meal for Bella's family. We worked together once I got home, but they shopped for me. Bella's mom sent me a private message tonight to let me know how much she appreciated the dinner and extra surprises that I brought as well. Thursday will be a crazy day again for the family as they return to the hospital with Faith and Bella. Faith will have her immune system treatment and Bella has labs, med checks and I believe meeting with about 6 different special doctors to determine her plan of action for her medical care. Next week the oldest daughter graduates from high school. She helps out quite a bit at home as well. I think she took her sisters to dance class while I was making dinner. Grandma was at the home with the one and only son in the family. The grandma is not in the greatest of health so making dinner is difficult for her which is why I offered to help them out. I know the food allergies to watch for so always try to keep egg free noodles in my cupboard in case I am called upon for a meal on short notice. I know the kids love my pizza casserole and everyone will eat it so it is my fix a quick meal choice for the family. I have made other meals for them when I make meals close together in time.


You've certainly made their hard life much easier and worry-free!
You and your boys are a blessing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent comment, I thought this rather appropriate, via facebook.


Oh, Julie, that perfectly describes my relationship with my tablet!!
ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so glad to hear the good news about my Gwen's recovery and little Bella and Faith
> I am glad, too, that Bob and Ross have had such a good and safe journey. I am sure he will have lots to tell you, Paula.
> Marilyn, I am thrilled about your new job and living conditions. Who knows, some of those young women may be potential knitting students if they see you doing it.
> Melody, Prayers are ongoing for you darling.
> ...


Oh, Betty, I wish I lived closer to you....I would have invited myself for supper (you can tell we're from the south since it's supper and not dinner!!)that's my very favorite meal. My daughter hates to fry chicken...she says it makes too big a mess and she's not good at it. So when we have it, it's usually take-out from Popeyes!!
I can't wait to hear all about the Fiber Fest....I'm as excited as you are at the prospect of you going and having a wonderful day. Praying the weather is beautiful for you!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


Oh, my dear Daralene, I've been keeping you and your mother in my daily prayers. I know this is so hard for you and your sisters. I was afraid that your health was suffering since you're so busy with your mom and sisters. But I know you're doing what you have to do.
Please know that you and your family are in my prayers. Please be careful driving...I know it's hard to drive so far when you're so distracted with worrying.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She would love it . I'm sure sometimes she thinks she is a cat . She comes up round my legs then makes a sort of dog version of purring when I stroke her and if I stop before she wants I get nudges to continue
> Sonja


And I had a cat that thought she was a dog. I swear she chewed everything. She even chewed through the phone cord when I had a landline. Why she didn't get shocked, I'll never know. I guess she didn't want to hear the noise of it ringing. 
I think she was also psychic. I only had to think about vacuuming the floor and she was hiding in the kitchen cabinets before I took the cleaner out of the closet!!!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am being very lazy this morning, I'm still kn bed having a cup of coffee.
> I had a lovely time with Londy yesterday, she is such a tonic. She sends her love to everyone.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the laugh Mr P thought they were great.
> ...


If I had a view like that, I'd be lying in and lazy every morning!
I know you and London Girl had a wonderful visit!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a bang is the American term for fringe when talking of hair. BTW Valerie is online! How wonderful! I hope she finds us soon!


That's wonderful news, Julie. She's been on my mind and in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a bang is the American term for fringe when talking of hair. BTW Valerie is online! How wonderful! I hope she finds us soon!


Thats interesting- I had always assumed it was curls- nbut I had nothing whatever to go by. But bangs just sounds wrong for fringe- why is it plural? Thats probably why I thought something like curls.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm so sorry to hear that Shane is in so much pain. I know he's anxious to find out if the treatment is working. It would be terrible to go through all of the discomfort and sickness and find it's not doing anything to help.
He's in my prayers daily,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Valerie tried but got the wrong Tea Party. She posted here- I will go back and give her the link for this week so hopefully she will get here. Done.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16311-3.html#7358363


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Your a gem......Love to read your post. Thank you for taking the time to help us with recipes. Have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats interesting- I had always assumed it was curls- nbut I had nothing whatever to go by. But bangs just sounds wrong for fringe- why is it plural? Thats probably why I thought something like curls.


From Wikipedia:

Terminology
The term bangs originally referred to a hair cut bang-off (straight across at the front), although the term is now applied to diverse forms of hair stylings. It is probably related to bang-tail, a term still used for the practice of cutting horses' tails straight across.[1] The term fringe refers to the resemblance of the short row of hair to ornamental fringe trim, such as that often found on shawls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Valerie. Sure hope that you continue to get better each day. We've missed you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Terminology
> The term bangs originally referred to a hair cut bang-off (straight across at the front), although the term is now applied to diverse forms of hair stylings. It is probably related to bang-tail, a term still used for the practice of cutting horses' tails straight across.[1] The term fringe refers to the resemblance of the short row of hair to ornamental fringe trim, such as that often found on shawls.


Thanks Rookie, so now I know. 
The other day I finally got around to looking up stoop because we don't use the term. I had the right idea ut not quite right. Closer than bangs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thanks Rookie, so now I know.
> The other day I finally got around to looking up stoop because we don't use the term. I had the right idea ut not quite right. Closer than bangs.


You need to watch some American TV shows you will soon get the terminology 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Your a gem......Love to read your post. Thank you for taking the time to help us with recipes. Have a great day.


Welcome to the Tea Perty. Sam will welcome you later as well. But we love new people joining us. My iPad does not want me to correct Perty to party so a Perty it is!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, Glad you are giving yourself another day at home. Hugs.
Josephine, glad you and Londy had great day together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need to watch some American TV shows you will soon get the terminology 😄
> Sonja


Well as I rarely watch anything but cricket on the TV I don't my TV watching will help with US terminology somehow. Though there is talk of taking a team of retired international players to the U.S. for 3 games. I assume one day games.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well as I rarely watch anything but cricket on the TV I don't my TV watching will help with US terminology somehow. Though there is talk of taking a team of retired international players to the U.S. for 3 games. I assume one day games.


I thought it would be all sport for you . Don't thing they mention such things as hairstyles on them. Although I have heard it mentioned here on the football when a footballer has had some way out style so maybe 😃


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> By fringe, you mean bangs?


I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it would be all sport for you . Don't thing they mention such things as hairstyles on them. Although I have heard it mentioned here on the football when a footballer has had some way out style so maybe 😃


I will occasionally watch football ( ours not yours) on TV but usually go to the matches that I am most interested in. Other sports don't really interest me. 
I heard today the AFL ( the national level of the game I follow at state level) was the 4th most watched sport in the world- that is match attendance not TV. find it hard to believe. Didn't hear what the other sports were.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


If I have it right Londys fringe is bangs. That is the hair cut straight across her forehead. 
It's a lovely photo of the two of you as well as being useful to sort out terms!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Your a gem......Love to read your post. Thank you for taking the time to help us with recipes. Have a great day.


Welcome from the UK :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Terminology
> The term bangs originally referred to a hair cut bang-off (straight across at the front), although the term is now applied to diverse forms of hair stylings. It is probably related to bang-tail, a term still used for the practice of cutting horses' tails straight across.[1] The term fringe refers to the resemblance of the short row of hair to ornamental fringe trim, such as that often found on shawls.


Thanks for the explanation Rookie xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I have it right Londys fringe is bangs. That is the hair cut straight across her forehead.
> It's a lovely photo of the two of you as well as being useful to sort out terms!


Thank you, mines supposed to be the same, but I cut it myself, perhapsiit's my eye brows that are wonky :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I have it right Londys fringe is bangs. That is the hair cut straight across her forehead.
> It's a lovely photo of the two of you as well as being useful to sort out terms!


Exactly right! My hair is similar in style to Londy's at the moment, though I'm waiting for it to grow out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> may we have a picture please. --- sam


Here you are Sam I didn't do a very good job of the blocking . But at least I know next time that I need to really stretch it more than I did but I'm happy with how it turned out for a first time and I didn't want a full shawl just something to go round neck and on top of shoulders 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, mines supposed to be the same, but I cut it myself, perhapsiit's my eye brows that are wonky :lol:


Couldn't see yours well enough. Thought it looked more like it was pulled to the sides than straight down


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Exactly right! My hair is similar in style to Londy's at the moment, though I'm waiting for it to grow out.


Good so I learnt something tonight.Something vitally important as well!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Couldn't see yours well enough. Thought it looked more like it was pulled to the sides than straight down


Its supposed to be straight! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


Lovely picture Josephine you both look as if you are having a nice time 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam I didn't do a very good job of the blocking . But at least I know next time that I need to really stretch it more than I did but I'm happy with how it turned out for a first time and I didn't want a full shawl just something to go round neck and on top of shoulders
> Sonja


That looks lovely, well done xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture Josephine you both look as if you are having a nice time
> Sonja


We did and plenty of rose wine :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been to the garden centre this morning and now going to have a rest as l have singing group practice this evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks lovely, well done xx


Thank you I have just found out that I can re block so might try again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> We did and plenty of rose wine :thumbup:


Ahhh so that s why you are both looking so giggly 😜


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


What lovely ladies 👍👍 nice to see you both again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome to the Tea Perty. Sam will welcome you later as well. But we love new people joining us. My iPad does not want me to correct Perty to party so a Perty it is!


'Party' said in a strong Glasgow accent is 'perty'.....it must be a Glasgow iPad you have! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> 'Party' said in a strong Glasgow accent is 'perty'.....it must be a Glasgow iPad you have! :lol:


That's funny😄I can just hear it in my head now 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Betty its melody
Just wanted to say hi and I miss you guys sooooo much
I am knitting a bit here and there
Doing my therapy and working hard
Learning to talk again

I got a necklace from Gage for Mother's Day and it has a star that says mom and a moon that says I love you to the moon and back
I thought of you right away

Please tell everyone I said hello and send hugs and lov

I am walking out the do to go to Jackson for my Dr's appointment for my leg. Will TTYL when I get back. Just wanted to get Melody's note to you for now.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Betty, it's great to hear from Mel again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Betty. Get well soon Mel. It is great to hear from you again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam I didn't do a very good job of the blocking . But at least I know next time that I need to really stretch it more than I did but I'm happy with how it turned out for a first time and I didn't want a full shawl just something to go round neck and on top of shoulders
> Sonja


Looks lovely and if it is the size you want all the better. For a first time blocking it is perfect 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> If you decide to come in the fall, that's fine. If you get to Syracuse, maybe Cashmeregma and NanaCaren could come and we could have a mini-KAP or at least lunch or dinner somewhere. We'll figure something out - I'm pretty good at making plans on the fly!


That would be nice count me in 👍👍👍 just need a couple days notice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


Love this photo!!! Reminds me of of some very good times. I figured out the fringe...it makes more sense than "bangs".


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome back, Valerie. Sure hope that you continue to get better each day. We've missed you.


It's so wonderful to see you back, Valerie. I can't wait to catch up with what's been happening with you since you've been home.
You've been in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good afternoon from Great Bend where it is sunny breezy and chilly. Work on my room is coming along nicely, with Seth supervising making sure things are being done right. I have not had Internet much while things are being remodeled. Hoping to get back to normal in a couple days. 

Photos of the work being done 

Healing energies to those in need and hugs to all. Also welcome to the tea party all the newbies


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Your a gem......Love to read your post. Thank you for taking the time to help us with recipes. Have a great day.


So glad you dropped by. I hope you enjoyed visiting with us and will join us regularly...we're here all week long and Sam starts a new KTP every Fri. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody --- good to see you. Hope your Mother's Day and birthday were good days. I know you're working hard...sending you hugs and continued prayers.

Betty -- hope the visit to the doctor is a good one and that you get more sorted out with your leg. Hope the girls are doing better.

Sonya -- love the shawl and it will become even lighter when you block it a little more -- all those beautiful details should pop right out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


You both look delighted with each other. I know you had fun!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi Betty its melody
> Just wanted to say hi and I miss you guys sooooo much
> I am knitting a bit here and there
> Doing my therapy and working hard
> ...


Thank you for the note from Melody. I would have thought of you,too with that sentiment.
Hope the dr has good news for you today.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ahhh so that s why you are both looking so giggly 😜


Us under the affluence of incahol? Never! Well ok, maybe a bit :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam I didn't do a very good job of the blocking . But at least I know next time that I need to really stretch it more than I did but I'm happy with how it turned out for a first time and I didn't want a full shawl just something to go round neck and on top of shoulders
> Sonja


It's lovely, Sonja.
How did your son do on his first day back at school yesterday? I know you were concerned before he went.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from Great Bend where it is sunny breezy and chilly. Work on my room is coming along nicely, with Seth supervising making sure things are being done right. I have not had Internet much while things are being remodeled. Hoping to get back to normal in a couple days.
> 
> Photos of the work being done
> 
> Healing energies to those in need and hugs to all. Also welcome to the tea party all the newbies


It's looking good xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments about Lo dy and me, she really is a special friend :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's looking good xxxx


Thank you it will be nice when finished and all put together. Will have to get Chrissy here to paint the flowers and vines on the wall. Then draperies of some sort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie thanks for the heads up about Valerie being on line. I too hope she finds us soon. Daralene if your mom does go to a nursing home I want to share that when my mom went she was so angry about going thte but quickly adjusted and loved it. I pray your mom will adjust quickly to the extra care needed. As far as you "only being able to hold her hand and feed her" THAT is a lot. Don't discount the comfort you are giving her doing both of those things. And you know your mom wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. Enjoy the time you have with her. Prayers being sent.


 :thumbup: I sent her a PM, but I suspect she may have rather a lot of those. Praying for Daralene too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I love these!!! Where in the world did she find them, I wonder?
> Junek


Thanks to my friend Ruthie in Glasgow, June, the one that stayed with me back in November, not sure where they all originate though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie, that perfectly describes my relationship with my tablet!!
> ROFL!!
> Junek


I thought it might resonate for you, June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful news, Julie. She's been on my mind and in my prayers.
> Junek


I have wondered of emailing her colleague again, but don't want to hassle anyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats interesting- I had always assumed it was curls- nbut I had nothing whatever to go by. But bangs just sounds wrong for fringe- why is it plural? Thats probably why I thought something like curls.


Be interested to hear further suggestions!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Valerie tried but got the wrong Tea Party. She posted here- I will go back and give her the link for this week so hopefully she will get here. Done.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16311-3.html#7358363


I think that might have been more a Boston Tea Party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


Lovely photo of you both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam I didn't do a very good job of the blocking . But at least I know next time that I need to really stretch it more than I did but I'm happy with how it turned out for a first time and I didn't want a full shawl just something to go round neck and on top of shoulders
> Sonja


That is so lovely Sonja- tortured or not!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I shared these Photos of the GK's on the Lace Party, so thought I might display them here too. some I think I have shared earlier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks Betty, it's great to hear from Mel again.


Thanks from me too Betty , and hello Mel hope to see you back at the table soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Looks lovely and if it is the size you want all the better. For a first time blocking it is perfect 👍👍


Thank you Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Melody --- good to see you. Hope your Mother's Day and birthday were good days. I know you're working hard...sending you hugs and continued prayers.
> 
> Betty -- hope the visit to the doctor is a good one and that you get more sorted out with your leg. Hope the girls are doing better.
> 
> Sonya -- love the shawl and it will become even lighter when you block it a little more -- all those beautiful details should pop right out.


I've got it back on the blocking mats was told to stretch it till it screams . I think it was me who screamed but it's now blocking again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> It's lovely, Sonja.
> How did your son do on his first day back at school yesterday? I know you were concerned before he went.
> Junek


Thank you June 
Son hasn't gone back to college as he has been getting headaches and as he only has 2 pieces of course work left to do this week it was agreed he could stay home and do them and they are off next week for spring break so hopefully by then he will be feeling a lot better and maybe we will get his appointments through soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> It's looking good xxxx


Definitely looking good Caren . Seth is a real hard worker 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bet he's a great little helper!1 Reminds me of the times on the farm where the younger ones (4 of us) were responsible for walking the water jugs out to where the men were in the fields. We'd do that about 10 a.m. and 2 p.m. and coffee and lunch was taken out at 12:00. (remember the barrel shaped thermos?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-VAGABOND-by-THERMOS-2-GAL-w-Spigot-METAL-Aqua-White-COOLER-JUG-Beauty-/371327253887?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5674d43d7f)

Sometimes that was a very long walk and I'm not even sure how Mom knew what part of the farm they were working - but she always knew.

I'm glad the work is doing great. Ours is moving very slowly....but then I knew it would with just the two of us doing it. The paneling came off the family room walls yesterday (last minute decision to do so when we discovered that there was good wallboard underneath) so today has been patching and sanding and painting will begin tomorrow. It's a very large room so will take awhile. I hope that only one coat of paint is needed -- I have to check the ceiling in tomorrow's light to see if it needs it too.



NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from Great Bend where it is sunny breezy and chilly. Work on my room is coming along nicely, with Seth supervising making sure things are being done right. I have not had Internet much while things are being remodeled. Hoping to get back to normal in a couple days.
> 
> Photos of the work being done
> 
> Healing energies to those in need and hugs to all. Also welcome to the tea party all the newbies


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it might resonate for you, June!


Oh, yes! My ongoing fight with this tablet is always good for a laugh!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, yes! My ongoing fight with this tablet is always good for a laugh!
> Junek


 :thumbup: I still consider you lucky to have a tablet- I had hoped my tax rebate might stretch that far- but with the drier packing up, no chance of that!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I shared these Photos of the GK's on the Lace Party, so thought I might display them here too. some I think I have shared earlier.


They're darling pictures but I particularly like the one in the field of daffodils!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June
> Son hasn't gone back to college as he has been getting headaches and as he only has 2 pieces of course work left to do this week it was agreed he could stay home and do them and they are off next week for spring break so hopefully by then he will be feeling a lot better and maybe we will get his appointments through soon
> Sonja


I'm sure it's a relief that he has another week to recuperate.
I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I still consider you lucky to have a tablet- I had hoped my tax rebate might stretch that far- but with the drier packing up, no chance of that!


I was fortunate that I found the Amazon Fire on sale for a good price.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They're darling pictures but I particularly like the one in the field of daffodils!
> Junek


I would love to have one, too when it is the turn of the bluebells- they all look so magnificent in bloom- there have to be thousands if not millions of bulbs around Christchurch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was fortunate that I found the Amazon Fire on sale for a good price.
> Junek


Unfortunately apparently the Samsung would be better suited to what I want to do and they are around $800.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - is the royal bank of Scotland in the news today? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - is the royal bank of Scotland in the news today? --- sam


Not Kate- but yes one of the Scottish Banks is included in that whole scam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie,beautiful family, thank you for sharing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not Kate- but yes one of the Scottish Banks is included in that whole scam.


It is the Royal Bank of Scotland along with others in the news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely phots of your daughter & GKs, love the daffodils, I have no sucess growing them here, just too cold over inter.
Thanks for the news of Valerie, good to hear she is finally doing better.

Purple, lovely photo of you & Londy

Sonja, beautiful shawl, what a nice pattern & color, you will soon be w master knitter you make such nice things for only taking it up relatively recently

Caren, your room seems to be coming along quickly, I'll bet you will e glad when all the work is done.

Betty, thanks for sharing news of Melody, 

June, we also use the term supper here so it's just not a southern term, I think it's more of a country people thing as city folk here seem to call it dinner.

I've been painting away again today, at least it is summer like weather finally so it so bad to be outside.
My son went yesterday to pick up the tile he has ordered for his bathroom, he thought finally the bathroom would be done & he could get moved in, NOT, of the 66 large tiles 32 were broken so have to be reordered, the crate they were packed in had a broken slat in the bottom & let the boxes tilt & the corners broke off the tile. Good grief, can nothing go right the first time??? He is getting so frustrated with this process.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie,beautiful family, thank you for sharing.


That is my pleasure, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Bonnie. I don't think you are far enough north to be into permafrost, but I think that happens not too far to the north of where you are. I guess by now your days are very long! Pity you can't have bulbs- or do some survive?
How terribly frustrating, in effect to lose half the batch.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely phots of your daughter & GKs, love the daffodils, I have no sucess growing them here, just too cold over inter.
> Thanks for the news of Valerie, good to hear she is finally doing better.
> 
> Purple, lovely photo of you & Londy
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja - so glad your son has a little while longer before having to resume schooling...but I sure hate hearing that he's still feeling awful and that the headaches are still around. Sending hugs and prayers.

Julie - love the photos.

I got sidetracked today when I was trying to find some room for the stuff that was on the bookshelves in the family room now that they are all torn out. I was going to file some paperwork in the office upstairs and realized that all those files needed a good clean out too. 4 hours later and it's dinner time and I'm only about 1/2 done so now I have 4 rooms torn up (living room, dining room, family room and office)...at least the office will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - so glad your son has a little while longer before having to resume schooling...but I sure hate hearing that he's still feeling awful and that the headaches are still around. Sending hugs and prayers.
> 
> Julie - love the photos.
> 
> I got sidetracked today when I was trying to find some room for the stuff that was on the bookshelves in the family room now that they are all torn out. I was going to file some paperwork in the office upstairs and realized that all those files needed a good clean out too. 4 hours later and it's dinner time and I'm only about 1/2 done so now I have 4 rooms torn up (living room, dining room, family room and office)...at least the office will be done tomorrow.


Thank you, Rookie!
I can really sympathise about torn out rooms- but at last I have the spare bed and bedding all up and together, so the plan is to start working on the large 'trash saks' I moved with. Slowly slowly does it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I don't think you are far enough north to be into permafrost, but I think that happens not too far to the north of where you are. I guess by now your days are very long! Pity you can't have bulbs- or do some survive?
> How terribly frustrating, in effect to lose half the batch.


We do have some bulbs, tulips & lilies that survive but for some reason the daffodils do not


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We do have some bulbs, tulips & lilies that survive but for some reason the daffodils do not


I wonder if it is because the daffodil/narcissis is more a Mediterranean plant? Wales could well be about the limit in that case!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Such a pleasure to hear that Valerie and Mel are recovering and joining us. 

Caren...That room is coming together nicely. I think the workers enjoy having Seth around as much as he likes them. It is adorable that he wanted to feed all of them some brownies. Did Seth make the brownies?

Purplefi...Love the view from your bed. You and Londy are looking wonderful. So glad she could stop by for a visit.

Swedenme...Can't wait to see the shawl after the current blocking. It is going to look wonderful.

Rookie...Your home must be quite the fun right now. I bet you are finding things you haven't seen for a while. Can't wait to see the new look.

Cashmeregma...Praying for you and your family as you go through such a tough time. So glad that you and your siblings are there for mom.

I am sure that I am forgetting to comment on something, but I have to read quickly and still do the dishes and putting supper on the table. Everyone is fed and dishes are still being washed then off to bed for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am home. Might make a trip to watch trains for the weekend. (Sam, you know where we will be!) We usually have internet while there, so I will be able to try to catch up with all of you. 

Reminder: Registration for KAP will end June 1, 2015. You can send me a PM, or email me at [email protected] I am looking forward to seeing you all! Ellen at the Fifth Stitch will be open for us Friday into the evening, and if there is enough interest, she will open on Sunday for any who would like to stop in after breakfast. 

Anyone who wishes to send items for the goodie bags, you can contact me the same as for registration. I know a couple of people have contacted me already.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

You're so right, Bonnie. After I posted supper being a Southern thing, I realized it was more a country thing with farmers needing a big meal in the middle of the day. 
I can understand how frustrated your an must be although you're doing all the work!!
I know you're more than ready for that house to be done and ready!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a pleasure to hear that Valerie and Mel are recovering and joining us.
> 
> Caren...That room is coming together nicely. I think the workers enjoy having Seth around as much as he likes them. It is adorable that he wanted to feed all of them some brownies. Did Seth make the brownies?
> 
> ...


I found some long lost photos that had slid down behind the bookshelves...but haven't found any money, yet....darn!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, yall,
Back from Jackson and Dr. Everything looks good with my leg and pain is gone. Just have to keep this compression hose on for ten more days. No house cleaning until it comes off. It is in the eighties here and I tend to be hibernating in our bedroom where the portable A/C is. Our unit is really too small to cool the house as it should and as with everything, Jim says we cant afford it.
I get so frustrated with my man. He is so tight with money. I told him today that he has spent all his life worrying about tomorrow until he has not enjoyed today and that worry is fear that has not saide its prayers.
We went to look at Honda Accord as one of the car dealers in Jackson and looked at a beautiful Honda Accord that was used but only had 1400 miles on it. It was $26, 000 I believe. The salesman said he could get the payments to $400. Jim would not do it. Said it was too much. I promise you he will buy the most stripped down car just to get the price low. Now I am not Miss Astor, I can drive anything just to have a second car but at our age, looks like for one in our lives we could treat ourselves to a little luxury.
When we were eating dinner, he asked me why I needed so much yarn (He knows the general vicinity of what I have saved from Mothers Day Money. I cant even spend my own money without him complaining about what I spent it on and the fact I should have saved it. For what? I may be dead tomorrow and I told him I like to build up stash for when I need it. He said I aalready have enough to open a store. I do have a lot of Red Heart Yarns but am just now getting into all these wonderful fibers and sock yarn. We have been married for 47 years, 48 in August and I have heard these lectures many times.
Know I should keep my mouth shut but just need to blow off a little steam.
DARALENE, It is so good to hear from you. You and your Sisters are going through very so much turmoil right now as you watch your Moms health declining. It is hard being a caregiver and it takes its toll. I know you already have a bad back. It was during the time I cared for my Mom when I damaged my spine and ended up with the rods. Please take advantage of a nursing facility or hospice or home health. I had hospice with Mom and their visits were so valuable to me. Dont break what health you have overdoing. I know you want to be with her as much as possible given that her time may be limited, but take care of yourself. You have a family to consider too. I love you, dear friend and you are in my prayers.
Sweetnessprecious, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
CAREN, the room is looking good. Looks like you solve the lack of light problem. It is going to be so nice when finished.
JOSEPHINE, Great pictures of you and Londy. Now I know I have fringe on my forhead.
SONJA, Prayers ongoing for your son. So glad he is going to get to stay home. Asking for healing of those ole headaches. I just love your shawl. Such a pretty color and pattern. Send us a picture of it after reblocking. I want to make a red lace one for Christmas Parties but dont have a clue when.
BONNIE, I know it was horrifying to see how Shane has wasted away and how much pain he is enduring. I pray a cure for cancer will be found in my lifetime.
JULIE, Your daughter is beautiful and the grandkids are precious.
VALERIE, it is so good to have you back. You have been sorely missed.
MACHRISTIE, I have been calling you Marilyn all this time. Is it Liz? I just think you are going to have an ideal job. I would love to do something like that.
JUNE, You know the ole saying, You can take the girl out of the country but not the country out of the girl. We ate Dinner at noon and supper at siz oclock. Your daughter is right. Frying chicken is greasy. I like to oven bake it and I love to have the pot liquor off the butterbeans with a peace of cornbread but I already look like a beached whale so I am trying to be good.
DAWN, MELODY, GWEN, AGNES,MARIANNE & BEN, JOSEPHINE, Prayers are ongoing for you.
Best get off here, I have whined enough and need to work on Gerrys shawl. I think it is going to be pretty. I must tell you, not only is the pattern difficult to follow, the Yarn Bee yarn has been the pits to work with. There have been a lot of flaws I have had to cut out but am hoping for the best.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

DAWN, Did not forget you, sweetie. I know you have a journey to take with your won Mom and you are also in my heart as well as my prayers, sweetie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Betty, Bulldog
> JULIE, Your daughter is beautiful and the grandkids are precious.


Thank you Betty! Grand kids are, are they not?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi, yall,
> Back from Jackson and Dr. Everything looks good with my leg and pain is gone. Just have to keep this compression hose on for ten more days. No house cleaning until it comes off. It is in the eighties here and I tend to be hibernating in our bedroom where the portable A/C is. Our unit is really too small to cool the house as it should and as with everything, Jim says we cant afford it.
> I get so frustrated with my man. He is so tight with money. I told him today that he has spent all his life worrying about tomorrow until he has not enjoyed today and that worry is fear that has not saide its prayers.
> We went to look at Honda Accord as one of the car dealers in Jackson and looked at a beautiful Honda Accord that was used but only had 1400 miles on it. It was $26, 000 I believe. The salesman said he could get the payments to $400. Jim would not do it. Said it was too much. I promise you he will buy the most stripped down car just to get the price low. Now I am not Miss Astor, I can drive anything just to have a second car but at our age, looks like for one in our lives we could treat ourselves to a little luxury.
> ...


I'm happy that you can come here to vent. We've had two neighbors now who have come down very sick (one with alzheimers and one had a severe stroke) within one year of retiring. They've both passed away and the remaining spouses are now dating and understand that life is not guaranteed and they're spending the kids' inheritance (their words). I'm sorry that the now deceases spouses saved for retirement that they didn't get to enjoy---I say make sure you can outlive your money---but not by much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Tami I need you to message me so I can give you my email for KAP please and thank you


Message sent! Can't wait!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bulldog, you have every right to let off steam on here. It sounds like you need to. 
Julie, lovely grandchildren.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm happy that you can come here to vent. We've had two neighbors now who have come down very sick (one with alzheimers and one had a severe stroke) within one year of retiring. They've both passed away and the remaining spouses are now dating and understand that life is not guaranteed and they're spending the kids' inheritance (their words). I'm sorry that the now deceases spouses saved for retirement that they didn't get to enjoy---I say make sure you can outlive your money---but not by much.


That is rather important, Rookie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> 'Party' said in a strong Glasgow accent is 'perty'.....it must be a Glasgow iPad you have! :lol:


That explains it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey where it was, before ripping it out, and where I am back up to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi Betty its melody
> Just wanted to say hi and I miss you guys sooooo much
> I am knitting a bit here and there
> Doing my therapy and working hard
> ...


Thanks Betty- good to hear from Melody. HArd work to get back up again. Knitting a bit will help- more and mote indications that it is helpful in so many ways so it should be helping her improve not just to feel good (mind you that by itlsef is worth a lot!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Bulldog, you have every right to let off steam on here. It sounds like you need to.
> Julie, lovely grandchildren.


Thank you so much, Martina!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am only up to page 16, but figured I would try to remember what I have read so I can post on it all.

First, I am sending extra prayers for Bella and her family. 

Happy Birthday to all I have missed. I did send Melody birthday wishes on face book. 

Denise, so glad your camera was found and turned in, and that someone knew who it belonged to! It sounds like you are already enjoying retirement. Any further plans for your trip to the USA?

Josephine, so glad you are doing well after your knee replacement. Love your buttons, dream catcher, and bracelet. 

Gwen, prayers that your surgery went well, and that you heal quickly.

Machristie, congratulations on the new job. 

Kate, Luke sure put you in your place! Isn't potty training fun. 

Pacer, tell Matthew I love his bird! And he did a great job on the dog also. Enjoyed the photos with you, Kathy and her DD. I was so happy to see Matthew had signed up for a workshop!

Betty, healing prayers going your way for you and your family.

Martina, hope you are soon in your new home.

Busyworkerbee, hope things improve for you and your family very soon. Sorry to hear the lab had to be rehomed.

I am sure I am forgetting something/someone, but you are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Off to read some more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June
> Son hasn't gone back to college as he has been getting headaches and as he only has 2 pieces of course work left to do this week it was agreed he could stay home and do them and they are off next week for spring break so hopefully by then he will be feeling a lot better and maybe we will get his appointments through soon
> Sonja


Glad they have been adaptable and allowing him to work from home. Are the headaches new since the seizure?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon, so glad to see that you are improving. Take things slowly so you don't relapse. 

Paula, I am glad that Bob listened when God spoke. Prayers for a safe finish to his trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - so glad your son has a little while longer before having to resume schooling...but I sure hate hearing that he's still feeling awful and that the headaches are still around. Sending hugs and prayers.
> 
> Julie - love the photos.
> 
> I got sidetracked today when I was trying to find some room for the stuff that was on the bookshelves in the family room now that they are all torn out. I was going to file some paperwork in the office upstairs and realized that all those files needed a good clean out too. 4 hours later and it's dinner time and I'm only about 1/2 done so now I have 4 rooms torn up (living room, dining room, family room and office)...at least the office will be done tomorrow.


How often does sorting out one thing lead to something else and the mess ends up getting worse for a while? Once it is all done it should look good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a lost day - I have latterly slept the day away - not sure what that is all about - it was the perfect day to do so - cold - grey - no energy - perfect trifecta for sleeping the day way.
> 
> Heidi and Gary just left to go to Hicksville to a gmc (green meadow conference) meet - there will be eight schools involved - first they have to qualify - then they do the actually running. they will be lucky to be home by ten o'clock this evening. bailee runs in only two events so she has a lot of down time between races.
> 
> ...


Sam, you spent too much time on the lawn mower, so no wonder you slept so much! Take the mowing in smaller bites so you don't get so worn out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we all say amen. --- sam


Re: Gwen's surgery :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi, yall,
> Back from Jackson and Dr. Everything looks good with my leg and pain is gone. Just have to keep this compression hose on for ten more days. No house cleaning until it comes off. It is in the eighties here and I tend to be hibernating in our bedroom where the portable A/C is. Our unit is really too small to cool the house as it should and as with everything, Jim says we cant afford it.
> I get so frustrated with my man. He is so tight with money. I told him today that he has spent all his life worrying about tomorrow until he has not enjoyed today and that worry is fear that has not saide its prayers.
> We went to look at Honda Accord as one of the car dealers in Jackson and looked at a beautiful Honda Accord that was used but only had 1400 miles on it. It was $26, 000 I believe. The salesman said he could get the payments to $400. Jim would not do it. Said it was too much. I promise you he will buy the most stripped down car just to get the price low. Now I am not Miss Astor, I can drive anything just to have a second car but at our age, looks like for one in our lives we could treat ourselves to a little luxury.
> ...


Glad your leg seems to be improving.
BTW you have a fringe you don't have fringe! Unlike bangs fringe is singular. What a strange language- not only are the words for som thing different one is singular and one plural. No wonder people struggle to learn English- and it must be harder now that so much is online and thus so much more expsoure to the different forms of the language.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. It has been quite a time. We almost lost mom. My sister was driving me from the hospital back to mom's place, where I am staying, and when she got back the emergency people were in mom's room and it was full with everyone trying to save her life. My sister got up on the bed and held mom from behind and sang very softly in her ear to calm her. Mom is DNR with comfort so her heart hadn't stopped but her breathing had. She has now informed us that she does not want to die like that, suffocating like she was, so she gladly will accept what they can do without surgery. Sadly, she is now so weak. Didn't eat at all for one day and then a few bites and today better. She wants to go home but I'm afraid they will have to transfer her to a place where they can help her with her breathing if she has another attack like that. I've had a lot of precious moments, or should I say hours, with soothing her furrowed brow and holding those precious hands. She is claustrophobic, apparently, so had to be drugged to the point where she was asleep when they used a machine similar to c-pap, it is a bi-pap. Never knew she was claustrophobic and not sure she did either but she actually got worse the first time they put it on her. I'm completely exhausted and have gone backwards quite a bit with my health, but this is life and it isn't always easy. I'll be fine though and it is important to put one foot in front of the other and be tough and make it through for my family. Back home for a night with DH and will probably stay tomorrow and then back down. I am the oldest of all of them and setting an example, although truthfully, it is my baby sister who truly is an inspiration to me. Hugs to all of you and I want to thank each and every one of you who have said a prayer for mom. Thinking of you all with fond thoughts.


Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey where it was, before ripping it out, and where I am back up to.


And now you can begin to feel as though you are making progress again on the lovely Guernsey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> There were a few times I felt like I would end up flat on my back. Felt the world starting to turn around but then it left before I went down. Phew. I'm really trying to be good and my family is trying to protect me from hurting myself now that they know about me hurting my back. I'm not allowed to do much other than sit and hold mom's hand and feed her, etc.


I hope you are taking your cold laser machine with you, if it will help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats interesting- I had always assumed it was curls- nbut I had nothing whatever to go by. But bangs just sounds wrong for fringe- why is it plural? Thats probably why I thought something like curls.


Multiple strands of hair maybe?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


Love this photo of the two of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I have it right Londys fringe is bangs. That is the hair cut straight across her forehead.
> It's a lovely photo of the two of you as well as being useful to sort out terms!


That's correct.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam I didn't do a very good job of the blocking . But at least I know next time that I need to really stretch it more than I did but I'm happy with how it turned out for a first time and I didn't want a full shawl just something to go round neck and on top of shoulders
> Sonja


You did a beautiful job!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I shared these Photos of the GK's on the Lace Party, so thought I might display them here too. some I think I have shared earlier.


Your daughter and grandchildren are beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am all caught up! You all are in my prayers. Good to see Valerie is feeling well enough to join us again. Betty, I am glad that you leg is so much better. Vent here as often as needed. Perhaps the two of you need to have a discussion about how you both feel, instead of you feeling frustrated. I hope you enjoy the fiber fest. There is a fiber show about 45 miles from me this coming weekend. I don't know if I will make it or not. May go camping and train watching with DH.

Sonja, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now you can begin to feel as though you are making progress again on the lovely Guernsey.


Thank goodness! and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Your daughter and grandchildren are beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


I keep saying, that of course I am biased!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picture of the two of you!


PurpleFi said:


> I think bangs are bunches here, but it could be. Here's a p photo taken yestrrday with Londy, does that help? Xxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really pretty. I love the shade of blue.


Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam I didn't do a very good job of the blocking . But at least I know next time that I need to really stretch it more than I did but I'm happy with how it turned out for a first time and I didn't want a full shawl just something to go round neck and on top of shoulders
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all the pictures. That is going to be such a lovely bedroom; nice big window/door. 


NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from Great Bend where it is sunny breezy and chilly. Work on my room is coming along nicely, with Seth supervising making sure things are being done right. I have not had Internet much while things are being remodeled. Hoping to get back to normal in a couple days.
> 
> Photos of the work being done
> 
> Healing energies to those in need and hugs to all. Also welcome to the tea party all the newbies


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the picture of your daughter with the children surrounded by the daffodils. That is a lovely, lovely picture.


Lurker 2 said:


> I shared these Photos of the GK's on the Lace Party, so thought I might display them here too. some I think I have shared earlier.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne called this morning and had to cancel her trip down here. Upset stomach. She is going to try and come down next week one day. Slept away a lot of today. Feeling good just tired. Haven't picked up the needles yet this week but will get back on it soon enough. Going to head on to bed now. TTYL Blessings and prayers for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the picture of your daughter with the children surrounded by the daffodils. That is a lovely, lovely picture.


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne called this morning and had to cancel her trip down here. Upset stomach. She is going to try and come down next week one day. Slept away a lot of today. Feeling good just tired. Haven't picked up the needles yet this week but will get back on it soon enough. Going to head on to bed now. TTYL Blessings and prayers for everyone.


Hope she does manage to get away next week- she has little enough 'me' time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I keep saying, that of course I am biased!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a quick note before I head for bed. It's been an extremely long day and this is the first time I've checked in since very early this morning.

I've spent 13 hours in the Urgent Care and the ER with Don today. After 6 IVs and 2 antibiotic infusions, he is getting back to normal----finally!!!! Elevated WBC, slightly elevated liver enzymes, possible UTI, and God only knows what else could be wrong. Oh, I forgot the fevers and chills and a cough from Hell that just wouldn't let up. MEN!! This has been going on for 3 weeks and still he refused to go back to the doctor because the prescribed medicine never had any effect. If he could have handled the trip, I'd have taken him straight to the VA hospital in Cleveland; but that wasn't not an option.

Four hours in Urgent Care ( I declined the offer of ambulance transport when he wasn't not bleeding, having a heart attack, ornate breathing) followed 7 hours in the ER with an unbelievable number of test and cultures. Fortunately, they finally grasped that X-rays were not needed because he'd just had them done within hours of coming to ER and the films were read by the staff radiologist on duty today.

Then someone objected to the presence of the IV access in his arm which was still viable and working. The first bag from the ER got connected and then the next one in complained to him that it was improperly done and would have to come out--only to discover that the lack of flow was due to to line being shut off and not re-opened.

Still waiting for the urine culture, it was decided to 'admit for observation' meaning that the insurance he pays for each month for the Part B medicare will not cover anything done today in the ER nor will it cover the physician's fees because he was not admitted officially.

They intend to keep him for 24 hours which tells me that they won't release him until about 10 pm tomorrow or will keep him for another day--which doesn't quite fit the criteria for ''24 hours observation.'' 

Needless to say that I am whipped, right?

TTYL, Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, sounds like you've been through the mill today--I hope things get better from here. Hugs & healing thoughts headed your way.

I finished the bottom border finally on the sweater; now it has to be blocked and then I should be able to get pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick note before I head for bed. It's been an extremely long day and this is the first time I've checked in since very early this morning.
> 
> I've spent 13 hours in the Urgent Care and the ER with Don today. After 6 IVs and 2 antibiotic infusions, he is getting back to normal----finally!!!! Elevated WBC, slightly elevated liver enzymes, possible UTI, and God only knows what else could be wrong. Oh, I forgot the fevers and chills and a cough from Hell that just wouldn't let up. MEN!! This has been going on for 3 weeks and still he refused to go back to the doctor because the prescribed medicine never had any effect. If he could have handled the trip, I'd have taken him straight to the VA hospital in Cleveland; but that wasn't not an option.
> 
> ...


What a horrible day...sure hope Don comes through this okay --- and you, too!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I don't think you are far enough north to be into permafrost, but I think that happens not too far to the north of where you are. I guess by now your days are very long! Pity you can't have bulbs- or do some survive?
> How terribly frustrating, in effect to lose half the batch.


I forgot to comment earlier, no we don't have permafrost here. Our days are getting very long now, it gets light about 4 am & dark about 10pm. I love these long days, can get so much done in the evenings if I have any ambition left :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to comment earlier, no we don't have permafrost here. Our days are getting very long now, it gets light about 4 am & dark about 10pm. I love these long days, can get so much done in the evenings if I have any ambition left :lol:


I am quite staggered by how much you manage to pack in to any one day, Bonnie! Your enthusiasm for tasks leaves me stunned- it is a long time since I had that much energy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy, what a horrible day. Hugs. Healing energy for Don and you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite staggered by how much you manage to pack in to any one day, Bonnie! Your enthusiasm for tasks leaves me stunned- it is a long time since I had that much energy!


Sometimes I feel like I'm really slowing down to what I used to manage!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne called this morning and had to cancel her trip down here. Upset stomach. She is going to try and come down next week one day. Slept away a lot of today. Feeling good just tired. Haven't picked up the needles yet this week but will get back on it soon enough. Going to head on to bed now. TTYL Blessings and prayers for everyone.


Thats a shame and I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick note before I head for bed. It's been an extremely long day and this is the first time I've checked in since very early this morning.
> 
> I've spent 13 hours in the Urgent Care and the ER with Don today. After 6 IVs and 2 antibiotic infusions, he is getting back to normal----finally!!!! Elevated WBC, slightly elevated liver enzymes, possible UTI, and God only knows what else could be wrong. Oh, I forgot the fevers and chills and a cough from Hell that just wouldn't let up. MEN!! This has been going on for 3 weeks and still he refused to go back to the doctor because the prescribed medicine never had any effect. If he could have handled the trip, I'd have taken him straight to the VA hospital in Cleveland; but that wasn't not an option.
> 
> ...


So you are saying that despite having insurance everything that was done will need to be paid for by you?
Hope they can work out what is wrong with him and do something about it without adding to the cost!
And you need to try and rest- its as exhasting for you as for him if you were with him the whole time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm really slowing down to what I used to manage!


HOw much did you used to get done then I wonder.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy I hope Don is feeling better soon & that they sort out the paperwork so his insurance wil cover the cost, if not will DVA?

Betty, I'm glad to hear your leg is getting better. I think Sam should have a " come to Jesus" talk with Jim about letting you spend your money however you wish & not being so tight. Tell him my DH says if we scrimp & save just to leave our kids money they will have no trouble spending it & we should just enjoy the fruits of our labor & if there is some left to leave the kids then that's good too. We hope between my pension & the income from the farm rental we can live well but if we have to sell some of the land, so be it. We hope to leave the and to our boys 

It was so nice today, 26C/79F finally some heat to make things grow. I should be able to set out my bedding plants by the end of the week.
Tomorrow I will do some more painting , I cleaned some black mould off the siding today with bleach, I really should have used rubber gloves, just about ate the hide off my hands


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> HOw much did you used to get done then I wonder.


Everything I do now plus working more than full time. :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything I do now plus working more than full time. :lol:


I'm not sure I would have managed everything you do now let alone the working fulltime or more! I'm not sure where some of you ladies get all your energy from.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad they have been adaptable and allowing him to work from home. Are the headaches new since the seizure?


Yes headaches and tiredness are new . I am hoping it is just a combination of stress but the doctor we saw didn't think so and that's why he's waiting for tests and to see a consultant 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now you can begin to feel as though you are making progress again on the lovely Guernsey.


It's looking good Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> You did a beautiful job!


Thank you Tammi and Gwen I'm trying to re block

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope she does manage to get away next week- she has little enough 'me' time.


I hope your friend does get to visit you Gwen . It will be great for both of you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a horrible day...sure hope Don comes through this okay --- and you, too!!


Definitely a horrible day and a long tiring one . Hope Don gets well soon and you take care to Joy 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

.OH JOY, I am so sorry you had to spend such long hours of worry and frustration in the ER. Lifting Don up for complete healing and for you to get some much needed rest.
GWEN, I am so sorry to hear Marianne is not going to get to come. I know you are disappointed. Praying for healing for her and maybe you two can get together next week.
JULIE, Your Guernesy is going to be beautiful. I really love the coloe and we all know how talented you are.
BONNIE, Do you ever rest, hone? Thank you for letting me vent. I guess I should have just held it in like I usually do but it all just came in today. You cant change a man and sometimes we just have to deal with what life has dealt us. Eight more days until FiberFest and I am going to enjoy and buy what strikes my eye. I need to save some money for church clothes but we will see. I ordered two hanks of ManosDel Uruguay Allegria in Pindo yesterday (I still have more that plenty for the Fest) The Manos was on sale for $19.99 with free shipping I have looked at this sock thread for months now. I just buy what I want or need with my money and just let Him fuss. I am staying out of his way tonight. He is ill as a hornet He ran into a lady today in Jackson. She took off and stopped all of a sudden and even though he hit the brakes he hit her, She was extremely nice and they both exchanged information. She said if he didnt hear from her dont worry about it as her sons car already had the dents in the back. Hes worried about that but its not my fault.
TAMI,l have missed you posting. Good to see you back.
I know I am forgetting someone. If I am please forgive me this time.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm really slowing down to what I used to manage!


I wish I could quicken up to your slowing down Bonnie 😄
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm really slowing down to what I used to manage!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking good Julie


Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Betty (Bulldog)
> JULIE, Your Guernesy is going to be beautiful. I really love the coloe and we all know how talented you are.


Thank you, Betty. I am capable of biting off more than I can chew though, Betty, working lace from charts still has me beat.
Edit: I am sorry Jim has a habit of hassling you about money.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish I could quicken up to your slowing down Bonnie 😄
> Sonja


Me too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's supposed to be warmer today so I might get out in the garden. 

We has a great singing practice last night and everyone is enjoying the songs.

Today we are meeti g LM from school, she is so excited as she didn't think I'd be able to for a few weeks.

I'm offto the doctors this morning to have my dressing changed, I'm hoping they'll put a smaller one on so I can bend more easily.

BETTY, think of me when you have your compression socks of in 10 days as I have to wear mine for another month, the worst thing is they are a horrible shade of dark green and not PURPLE!!

sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey where it was, before ripping it out, and where I am back up to.


Looking good Julie, and a lovely colour too. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Latest Luke-ism.....as DH was attempting to wipe his face and hands, " No! I too busy!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I keep saying, that of course I am biased!


And so you should be!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick note before I head for bed. It's been an extremely long day and this is the first time I've checked in since very early this morning.
> 
> I've spent 13 hours in the Urgent Care and the ER with Don today. After 6 IVs and 2 antibiotic infusions, he is getting back to normal----finally!!!! Elevated WBC, slightly elevated liver enzymes, possible UTI, and God only knows what else could be wrong. Oh, I forgot the fevers and chills and a cough from Hell that just wouldn't let up. MEN!! This has been going on for 3 weeks and still he refused to go back to the doctor because the prescribed medicine never had any effect. If he could have handled the trip, I'd have taken him straight to the VA hospital in Cleveland; but that wasn't not an option.
> 
> ...


Oh what a time you've been through Joy! I do hope that Don feels a lot better today. I don't really understand the workings of your insurances over there, but it makes me glad we have our National Health System, although it's far from perfect either. Take care {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's supposed to be warmer today so I might get out in the garden.
> 
> We has a great singing practice last night and everyone is enjoying the songs.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! do they not give you a choice of colour?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking good Julie, and a lovely colour too. :thumbup:


I am enjoying working on the red! But am taking a rest now to do a couple of rows on the silk for the Kelvinway shawl/scarf I have started for Cousin Karen in Glasgow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest Luke-ism.....as DH was attempting to wipe his face and hands, " No! I too busy!"


I gather my DGS at 5 is often 'too busy' to 'sanitise' after the loo trip. The joys of pottying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And so you should be!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree with the doctor that they are likely to be related. Certainly likely enough to have to check it out.



Swedenme said:


> Yes headaches and tiredness are new . I am hoping it is just a combination of stress but the doctor we saw didn't think so and that's why he's waiting for tests and to see a consultant
> Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh I am about 20 pages behind. :shock: 

I havent been on for two days, no dramas just life getting in the way. Actually socialising really. I have had friends over the last couple of afternoons, which was nice. And I had Serena today for a few hours, growing soooo fast. I went out last night for dinner with friends to a pub. I had chicken schnitzel with bacon, 8 chat potatoes and cabbage, broccoli, carrots and zuccini.... all for $10.00 !! It was so yum. I got sticky date pudding and sauce for dessert as take away (I was tooo full) for $6. Huge serve and had it this morning for morning tea.  

Back to see whats been happening on here........


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> .OH JOY, I am so sorry you had to spend such long hours of worry and frustration in the ER. Lifting Don up for complete healing and for you to get some much needed rest.
> GWEN, I am so sorry to hear Marianne is not going to get to come. I know you are disappointed. Praying for healing for her and maybe you two can get together next week.
> JULIE, Your Guernesy is going to be beautiful. I really love the coloe and we all know how talented you are.
> BONNIE, Do you ever rest, hone? Thank you for letting me vent. I guess I should have just held it in like I usually do but it all just came in today. You cant change a man and sometimes we just have to deal with what life has dealt us. Eight more days until FiberFest and I am going to enjoy and buy what strikes my eye. I need to save some money for church clothes but we will see. I ordered two hanks of ManosDel Uruguay Allegria in Pindo yesterday (I still have more that plenty for the Fest) The Manos was on sale for $19.99 with free shipping I have looked at this sock thread for months now. I just buy what I want or need with my money and just let Him fuss. I am staying out of his way tonight. He is ill as a hornet He ran into a lady today in Jackson. She took off and stopped all of a sudden and even though he hit the brakes he hit her, She was extremely nice and they both exchanged information. She said if he didnt hear from her dont worry about it as her sons car already had the dents in the back. Hes worried about that but its not my fault.
> ...


It's understandable that he is feeling bad tonight- most of us would be picking on those around us if we hit another car so I think tonights needs to be excused. Hope he doesn't end up with any problems later and that they don't worry about the extra dent.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> BETTY, think of me when you have your compression socks of in 10 days as I have to wear mine for another month, the worst thing is they are a horrible shade of dark green and not PURPLE!!


How many pairs do you have? Would they dye? Mind you they might end up an even more horrid colour! Or they might die.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh I am about 20 pages behind. :shock:
> 
> I havent been on for two days, no dramas just life getting in the way. Actually socialising really. I have had friends over the last couple of afternoons, which was nice. And I had Serena today for a few hours, growing soooo fast. I went out last night for dinner with friends to a pub. I had chicken schnitzel with bacon, 8 chat potatoes and cabbage, broccoli, carrots and zuccini.... all for $10.00 !! It was so yum. I got sticky date pudding and sauce for dessert as take away (I was tooo full) for $6. Huge serve and had it this morning for morning tea.
> 
> Back to see whats been happening on here........


Thought you were going to say breakfast- I had leftover Lemon Delicious for breakfast.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! do they not give you a choice of colour?


No, it's terrible isn't it! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Such good news re Gwen's successful surgery and Bob and Ross arriving safely. What a great change from the general tone of the last few weeks!!
> 
> Thanks be to God for all the answered prayers so far.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thought you were going to say breakfast- I had leftover Lemon Delicious for breakfast.


Ha ha LOL. Not quite but had been known also like you to have dessert for breakfast. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> How many pairs do you have? Would they dye? Mind you they might end up an even more horrid colour! Or they might die.


I have 3 prs and as they are elastic l don't think the will dye. I will just have to wear trousers. X


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, what a terrible time you had. I hope Don and you recover soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought you might like to see my latest variation on the dorset botton theme. 

Ps my fringe is still wonky. :wink:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Cashnmeregma , prayers for you all at this worrying time. Take care of yourself too.


Ditto from me too please. HUGS


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yippee, progress for Melody!!!!! What a lovely thoughtful gift on Mother's Day from your son.



Bulldog said:



> Hi Betty its melody
> Just wanted to say hi and I miss you guys sooooo much
> I am knitting a bit here and there
> Doing my therapy and working hard
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:-D Julie and her friend have reminded me of some other funnies I have seen over time, so I did a google search and came up with the following list of insurance claim excuses.

http://www.businessballs.com/insuranceclaims.htm

funny motor insurance claims
"I was driving along the motorway when the police pulled me over onto the hard shoulder. Unfortunately I was in the middle lane and there was another car in the way.." (Thanks M Robson)

"Going to work at 7am this morning I drove out of my drive straight into a bus. The bus was 5 minutes early.." (Thanks N Bradley)

"I was driving along when I saw two kangaroos copulating in the middle of the road causing me to ejaculate through the sun roof." (from an Australian claim form - Thanks N Shepherd)

"The accident happened because I had one eye on the lorry in front, one eye on the pedestrian and the other on the car behind." (Thanks Sharon Burrows)

"I started to slow down but the traffic was more stationary than I thought."

"I pulled into a lay-by with smoke coming from under the hood. I realised the car was on fire so took my dog and smothered it with a blanket."

Q: Could either driver have done anything to avoid the accident? A: Travelled by bus?

The claimant had collided with a cow. The questions and answers on the claim form were - Q: What warning was given by you? A: Horn. Q: What warning was given by the other party? A: Moo.

"I started to turn and it was at this point I noticed a camel and an elephant tethered at the verge. This distraction caused me to lose concentration and hit a bollard."

"On approach to the traffic lights the car in front suddenly broke."

"I was going at about 70 or 80 mph when my girlfriend on the pillion reached over and grabbed my testicles so I lost control."

"I didn't think the speed limit applied after midnight"

"I knew the dog was possessive about the car but I would not have asked her to drive it if I had thought there was any risk."

Q: Do you engage in motorcycling, hunting or any other pastimes of a hazardous nature? A: "I Watch the Lottery Show and listen to Terry Wogan."

"First car stopped suddenly, second car hit first car and a haggis ran into the rear of second car."

"Windscreen broken. Cause unknown. Probably Voodoo."

"The car in front hit the pedestrian but he got up so I hit him again"

"I pulled away from the side of the road, glanced at my mother-in-law and headed over the embankment."

"The other car collided with mine without giving warning of its intention."

"I collided with a stationary truck coming the other way"

"A truck backed through my windshield into my wife's face"

"A pedestrian hit me and went under my car"

"In an attempt to kill a fly, I drove into a telephone pole."

"I had been shopping for plants all day and was on my way home. As I reached an intersection a hedge sprang up obscuring my vision and I did not see the other car."

"I was on my way to the doctor with rear end trouble when my universal joint gave way causing me to have an accident."

"An invisible car came out of nowhere, struck my car and vanished."

"I was thrown from the car as it left the road. I was later found in a ditch by some stray cows."

"Coming home I drove into the wrong house and collided with a tree I don't have."

"I thought my window was down, but I found it was up when I put my head through it."

"The guy was all over the road. I had to swerve a number of times before I hit him."

"I had been driving for forty years when I fell asleep at the wheel and had an accident."

"As I approached an intersection a sign suddenly appeared in a place where no stop sign had ever appeared before."

"To avoid hitting the bumper of the car in front I struck a pedestrian."

"My car was legally parked as it backed into another vehicle."

"I told the police that I was not injured, but on removing my hat found that I had a fractured skull."

"I was sure the old fellow would never make it to the other side of the road when I struck him."

"The pedestrian had no idea which way to run as I ran over him."

"I saw a slow moving, sad faced old gentleman as he bounced off the roof of my car."

"The indirect cause of the accident was a little guy in a small car with a big mouth."

"The telephone pole was approaching. I was attempting to swerve out of the way when I struck the front end."

"The gentleman behind me struck me on the backside. He then went to rest in a bush with just his rear end showing. "

"I had been learning to drive with power steering. I turned the wheel to what I thought was enough and found myself in a different direction going the opposite way."

"I was backing my car out of the driveway in the usual manner, when it was struck by the other car in the same place it had been struck several times before."

"When I saw I could not avoid a collision I stepped on the gas and crashed into the other car."

"The accident happened when the right front door of a car came round the corner without giving a signal."

"No one was to blame for the accident but it would never have happened if the other driver had been alert."

"I was unable to stop in time and my car crashed into the other vehicle. The driver and passengers then left immediately for a vacation with injuries."

"The pedestrian ran for the pavement, but I got him."

"I saw her look at me twice. She appeared to be making slow progress when we met on impact."

"The accident occurred when I was attempting to bring my car out of a skid by steering it into the other vehicle."

"My car got hit by a submarine." (The Navy informed the wife of a submariner that the craft was due in port. She drove to the base to meet her husband and parked at the end of the slip where the sub was to berth. An inexperienced ensign was conning the sub and it rammed the end of the slip, breaking a section away, causing her car to fall into the water. The Navy paid the compensation claim.) (Thanks Jay Kuivinen)

The English comedian Jasper Carrott has used funny insurance claims in his stand-up act for a long time, including some featured above. Here are three others, kindly suggested by Andrew Moignard.

"I bumped into a lamp-post which was obscured by human beings."

"The accident was caused by me waving to the man I hit last week."

"I knocked over a man; he admitted it was his fault for he had been knocked down before."

"A house hit my car." (A house was being moved by a large truck. My friend had his car parked on the side of the road correctly. The house began to tilt off the truck and eventually fell off the truck, landing on my friend's car. He eventually had the insurance paid, after lengthy explanation and the moving company confirming the story.)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I still consider you lucky to have a tablet- I had hoped my tax rebate might stretch that far- but with the drier packing up, no chance of that!


I am sincerely hoping our dryer does not pack it in. I am taking advantage of having lots of solar panels on the roof and using the dryer for the clothes at the moment. Sure is quicker than the 2 days on the line otherwise. We are having cool, moist mornings and scattered light showers. DSF, who takes care of the bills, is not worried as long as the grid meter is either still or going backwards. I will admit to spending a little time after the 1st lot was installed watching the meter run backwards. My excuse is that I had never seen that before.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Joy. Hope Don is better this morning. You really had a rough time of it. Sending prayers.


jheiens said:


> Just a quick note before I head for bed. It's been an extremely long day and this is the first time I've checked in since very early this morning.
> 
> I've spent 13 hours in the Urgent Care and the ER with Don today. After 6 IVs and 2 antibiotic infusions, he is getting back to normal----finally!!!! Elevated WBC, slightly elevated liver enzymes, possible UTI, and God only knows what else could be wrong. Oh, I forgot the fevers and chills and a cough from Hell that just wouldn't let up. MEN!! This has been going on for 3 weeks and still he refused to go back to the doctor because the prescribed medicine never had any effect. If he could have handled the trip, I'd have taken him straight to the VA hospital in Cleveland; but that wasn't not an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I shared these Photos of the GK's on the Lace Party, so thought I might display them here too. some I think I have shared earlier.


Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful!


PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see my latest variation on the dorset botton theme.
> 
> Ps my fringe is still wonky. :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty.....you know you can vent here all you want. I so sympathize with you with a tight fisted husband. He's let his life pass him by and not enjoyed it.
So far as eating healthier, I'm 78 yrs old and no one lives forever. My diet is terrible but I plan on enjoying the foods I love, and enjoying every minute of my life.
I'm like Sam...Jim needs to mind his own business. Unless you wrap some of that yarn around his neck and strangle him, it's not doing him one bit of harm. 
You go to that fiber fest and enjoy spending every penny of your money on wonderful yarn.
Hugs, my dearest friend,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are funny; thanks for sharing.


busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Julie and her friend have reminded me of some other funnies I have seen over time, so I did a google search and came up with the following list of insurance claim excuses.
> 
> http://www.businessballs.com/insuranceclaims.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey where it was, before ripping it out, and where I am back up to.


Looks as if you've made up for having to frog. It's going to be lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne called this morning and had to cancel her trip down here. Upset stomach. She is going to try and come down next week one day. Slept away a lot of today. Feeling good just tired. Haven't picked up the needles yet this week but will get back on it soon enough. Going to head on to bed now. TTYL Blessings and prayers for everyone.


 I always found I was more tired or had more pain on the 3rd day after surgery than the same day....really strange.
I'm sorry Marianne had to cancel her visit because of sickness but it sounds like you needed the rest.
I hope she can visit next week.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Bulldog, you have every right to let off steam on here. It sounds like you need to.
> Julie, lovely grandchildren.


Actually, I want to know how Bulldog resisted wacking DH one in front of the salespeople. Mind you, can be handy when dealing with insurance companies. 2 of our cars are up for insurance renewal. DSF did some shopping around after getting the renewal notices. By telling them we were changing to another company, our company came back with a much better quote that includes roadside assistance. It is a couple of $ more than the 2nd company, but comes with roadside assistance, which the 2nd company did not offer. Given a few issues we have had with cars over time, that is something that we try to get.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a horrible day...sure hope Don comes through this okay --- and you, too!!


Ditto... good heavens, what an ordeal!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Joy, I sympathize with you. ER visits are horrible and it could have been avoided. Stubborn men are a trial to their loving wives.
You and Don are in my prayers.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to comment earlier, no we don't have permafrost here. Our days are getting very long now, it gets light about 4 am & dark about 10pm. I love these long days, can get so much done in the evenings if I have any ambition left :lol:


Wow, that is a LOT of daylight hours!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was so nice today, 26C/79F finally some heat to make things grow. I should be able to set out my bedding plants by the end of the week.
> Tomorrow I will do some more painting , I cleaned some black mould off the siding today with bleach, I really should have used rubber gloves, just about ate the hide off my hands


Golly, it was only a few days ago that it was still cold there. I take it Spring has finally arrived with you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest Luke-ism.....as DH was attempting to wipe his face and hands, " No! I too busy!"


I wonder how many times Luke has heard that from adults!! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha ha LOL. Not quite but had been known also like you to have dessert for breakfast. :thumbup:


My favorite breakfast is warm apple pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream...blueberry pie with ice cream is even better!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

On the subject of cars, I hope you are all aware of the world wide safety recall affecting millions of 8 - 11 year old cars out there. We have 2 that will be affected, both purchased in North Queensland, one which has had some rain in it by DSF who likes to leave the windows down when it is hot and sometimes does not get them up before it rains, the other has been used by me to do home paper deliveries, which involved having the window open in all weathers. Already had one window winder motor replaced because of it. 

The fault is not one of the actual car manufacturers but from one of their suppliers. A major airbag supplier. There has been a fault develop, over time, with the mechanism exploding when airbags deployed, sending metal flying like bullets. apparently moisture gets in and causes it to blow apart. This has caused some fatalities, 1 in the US initially investigated as a shooting victim because of the injuries received. 

Today, it was reported that it could take up to 2 !/2 years to make enough replacement mechanisms to cover the amount of affected vehicles.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

But fringe is a lovely shade of purple so wonky doesn't matter!
LOL!
I love your necklace...you're so creative!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Joy,

I'm sorry you had to spend so much time in ER. It is an exhausting experience for everyone as well as stressful.I hope the dictors find the right treatment for Don and that he is able to come home. That is one nasty bug that you have had going through your family. Prayers for all of you that you will soon be well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Heather, thanks so much for all the funnies!! I ROFLing!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see my latest variation on the dorset botton theme.
> 
> Ps my fringe is still wonky. :wink:


Lovely photo of you and I do like the necklace.   :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are funny; thanks for sharing.


I agree, so funny. A word of warning make sure you visit the bathroom before reading. Not laughed so much for ages, thanks xxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My favorite breakfast is warm apple pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream...blueberry pie with ice cream is even better!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Yummy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> But fringe is a lovely shade of purple so wonky doesn't matter!
> LOL!
> Junek


Thank you June, sunny hugs coming your way xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo of you and I do like the necklace.   :thumbup:


Thank you xx


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p41 and not quite caught up for today. 

Happy thought for today - I had a good time with friends for coffee and now have something new to try - making shrinky buttons. Should be fun, if hot.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> p41 and not quite caught up for today.
> 
> Happy thought for today - I had a good time with friends for coffee and now have something new to try - making shrinky buttons. Should be fun, if hot.


I like the soung of that. X
ps I'm still laughing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Julie and her friend have reminded me of some other funnies I have seen over time, so I did a google search and came up with the following list of insurance claim excuses.


Some very funny ones- and especially those that sound stupid but are actually true such as a house hit my car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No, it's terrible isn't it! :shock:


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am sincerely hoping our dryer does not pack it in. I am taking advantage of having lots of solar panels on the roof and using the dryer for the clothes at the moment. Sure is quicker than the 2 days on the line otherwise. We are having cool, moist mornings and scattered light showers. DSF, who takes care of the bills, is not worried as long as the grid meter is either still or going backwards. I will admit to spending a little time after the 1st lot was installed watching the meter run backwards. My excuse is that I had never seen that before.


What a delicious thought- a meter going backwards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous photos!


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Looks as if you've made up for having to frog. It's going to be lovely!
> Junek


Thank you, June!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's supposed to be warmer today so I might get out in the garden.
> 
> We has a great singing practice last night and everyone is enjoying the songs.
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/search?q=colorful+compression+socks&rlz=1C1CHWA_enUS631US635&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=2eZdVc7yD8aQsAWauoGwCQ&ved=0CFUQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=971

Purple --- did you see these when I posted them for Betty some time ago....I absolutely can see you wearing these.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest Luke-ism.....as DH was attempting to wipe his face and hands, " No! I too busy!"


Sounds right....oh to be that age again and be too busy with playtime!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Latest Luke-ism.....as DH was attempting to wipe his face and hands, " No! I too busy!"


Luke must make you laugh every day . That's one of the things I miss about work the children and what they would say . Which sometimes was a bit embarrassing when you then had to face the parents :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! do they not give you a choice of colour?


The picture gets funnier purple . You in something purple with your green stockings on crutches trying to roller skate :-(

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see my latest variation on the dorset botton theme.
> 
> Ps my fringe is still wonky. :wink:


That is gorgeous really a work of art 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, that is a LOT of daylight hours!


By the solstice on June ,21st, we only have about 3 hrs of real darkness. That's how we can grow the crops we do this far north, they get so many hours of sunlight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, it was only a few days ago that it was still cold there. I take it Spring has finally arrived with you.


If you don't like the weather in Saskatchewan, wait a minute, like I have said you can need a bikini & your winter coat all within hours :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love the color. Very energizing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, lovely necklace.

Heather, thanks for the funnies, sometimes its unbelievable the things that happen.

Julie, your Gansey is looking great, can't wait to see it finished.

Ohio Joy, hope Don is on the mend, your story of the insurance makes me so thankful for our system

Well, must get out the door, talk later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you don't like the weather in Sakatchewan, wait a minute, like I have said you can need a bikini & your winter coat all within hours :lol: :lol:


Sounds a lot like here decided to walk with youngest to dentist as lovely sunshine , halfway there it's starts raining . When we came out lovely sunshine this afternoon went to retail park with 2 sons lovely and warm came out of one shop and cold and windy . Now it's lovely sunshine again 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=colorful+compression+socks&rlz=1C1CHWA_enUS631US635&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=2eZdVc7yD8aQsAWauoGwCQ&ved=0CFUQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=971
> 
> Purple --- did you see these when I posted them for Betty some time ago....I absolutely can see you wearing these.


Wow,so much choice. I just love them! Gonna check the price. Xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June, sunny hugs coming your way xx


The hugs and the sun are more than welcome on this dreary day in VA!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayer warriors please include my dear friend Val in your prayers. I learned today that she has fallen, broken her hip and is undergoing surgery today. Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayer warriors please include my dear friend Val in your prayers. I learned today that she has fallen, broken her hip and is undergoing surgery today. Thank you.


Praying for Val for a complete recovery and as little pain as possible.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Praying for Val for a complete recovery and as little pain as possible.
> Junek


Hope your friend makes a full and speedy recovery Martina

Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayer warriors please include my dear friend Val in your prayers. I learned today that she has fallen, broken her hip and is undergoing surgery today. Thank you.


Praying for Val.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto.


jknappva said:


> Praying for Val for a complete recovery and as little pain as possible.
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your friend makes a full and speedy recovery Martina
> 
> Sonja


And from me too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the color. Very energizing.


Thanks, Joy! I am enjoying it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple, lovely necklace.
> 
> Heather, thanks for the funnies, sometimes its unbelievable the things that happen.
> 
> ...


Got quite a way to go before that, Bonnie!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely thoughts and prayers for us, especially for Don. 

He is still incredibly ill because the dehydration was/is so severe and there is no definitive cause of the symptoms. They are still pushing IVs and have officially admitted him. When our doctor made rounds and was presented with the situation she was never told that he was covered by VA medical staff locally. She had not seen him since he'd become eligible for VA benefits and they didn't tell her that we'd been telling them along that he was officially a VA patient but was not able to tolerate the long drive to the nearest ER/hospital facility yesterday. When I saw her for my regular check-up this morning and explained this to her, she understood where the prescribed meds had come from. But she admitted him and ordered MRI and other care for him anyway.

He was on his 8th (at least) bag of IV fluids when I left him a bit ago; and it will be a few days before he comes home, I suspect.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi, yall,
> 
> MACHRISTIE, I have been calling you Marilyn all this time. Is it Liz? I just think you are going to have an ideal job. I would love to do something like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy...Prayers being said for Don. I do hope he recovers soon.

Machriste...Prayers for safe travels and a lovely time with family.

Martina...Prayers for Val and a speedy recovery for her as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I always found I was more tired or had more pain on the 3rd day after surgery than the same day....really strange.
> I'm sorry Marianne had to cancel her visit because of sickness but it sounds like you needed the rest.
> I hope she can visit next week.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I have found that third day also applies to other types of injuries. It is strange!

I hope Marianne is feeling better and can visit, too, Gwen. Y'all are good for each other!

Betty, go right ahead and vent, and then go ahead and spend your own money. You set it aside for that, so enjoy yourself!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Purple, sounds as if your spirits are just fine, even with green socks!

Sending healing thoughts for Don and Val.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...So glad you could take time to vent with us. Do enjoy your time at the fiber fest.

Julie...Lovely color for the Gansey. You are making some good progress on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Betty...So glad you could take time to vent with us. Do enjoy your time at the fiber fest.
> 
> Julie...Lovely color for the Gansey. You are making some good progress on it.


Thanks Pacer- it is good now I am on the panels- one can see the progress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this image might lift a few spirits- Sumner Beach yesterday afternoon- out from Christchurch in the South Island.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this image might lift a few spirits- Sumner Beach yesterday afternoon- out from Christchurch in the South Island.


Thanks for thar Julie it's a beautiful picture 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for thar Julie it's a beautiful picture
> Sonja


Quite serene!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the lovely thoughts and prayers for us, especially for Don.
> 
> He is still incredibly ill because the dehydration was/is so severe and there is no definitive cause of the symptoms. They are still pushing IVs and have officially admitted him. When our doctor made rounds and was presented with the situation she was never told that he was covered by VA medical staff locally. She had not seen him since he'd become eligible for VA benefits and they didn't tell her that we'd been telling them along that he was officially a VA patient but was not able to tolerate the long drive to the nearest ER/hospital facility yesterday. When I saw her for my regular check-up this morning and explained this to her, she understood where the prescribed meds had come from. But she admitted him and ordered MRI and other care for him anyway.
> 
> ...


I know you're exhausted, Joy. And I'm glad you got the situation explained to Don's doctor. It sounds as if he should have been admitted in the first place. I know the ER is a wonderful service but sometimes it makes me wonder what they're thinking about!!!
I'm keeping all of your family in my prayers as always but extra prayers for you and Don.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this image might lift a few spirits- Sumner Beach yesterday afternoon- out from Christchurch in the South Island.


Yes, definitely uplifting for the spirit!! Love that glow...
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, definitely uplifting for the spirit!! Love that glow...
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I hope all the fluids get Don feeling better soon.

MaChristie, hope you have a nice trip to visit your relatives & have a great birthday party.

Julie, beautiful photo.

I've spent the day painting again, just came in, we tried some new paint & want to see the color after it dries some before doing more, may have to darken it a bit.
Very hot & windy here today, tree planters east of us have managed to start a Forrest fire with cigarettes, really smart, anyway the fire is looking pretty big already. I'm sure glad the wind is blowing away from us. I hope they soon get the water bombers here, the Northern Prvincial Forrest is not far from us, about 10 mies & is mostly big spruce & pine tress so in this dry weather they go up like torches. Every time I look at the sky the smoke s worse.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this image might lift a few spirits- Sumner Beach yesterday afternoon- out from Christchurch in the South Island.


Beautiful photo and I forgot to say so is your gansey. X


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I hope all the fluids get Don feeling better soon.
> 
> MaChristie, hope you have a nice trip to visit your relatives & have a great birthday party.
> 
> ...


Hope the wind stays away from you, Bonnie. 
Sumner is a lovely place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful photo and I forgot to say so is your gansey. X


Thank you, Purple!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I hope all the fluids get Don feeling better soon.
> 
> MaChristie, hope you have a nice trip to visit your relatives & have a great birthday party.
> 
> ...


Oh my. I will keep you and your community in my prayers. Stay safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the lovely thoughts and prayers for us, especially for Don.
> 
> He is still incredibly ill because the dehydration was/is so severe and there is no definitive cause of the symptoms. They are still pushing IVs and have officially admitted him. When our doctor made rounds and was presented with the situation she was never told that he was covered by VA medical staff locally. She had not seen him since he'd become eligible for VA benefits and they didn't tell her that we'd been telling them along that he was officially a VA patient but was not able to tolerate the long drive to the nearest ER/hospital facility yesterday. When I saw her for my regular check-up this morning and explained this to her, she understood where the prescribed meds had come from. But she admitted him and ordered MRI and other care for him anyway.
> 
> ...


I hope they're able to determine what the underlying cause is and keep pumping him with fluids until then. I'm sure he's tired of having a fluid intake/fluid outflow check taken each day. Hope you're getting your rest too. Glad that the care will be picked up by the VA and then by the supplemental. Having him officially admitted rather than just the observational category should make the insurance stuff work out better.

Thinking of you and sending hugs -- keeping the prayers going too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, yall,
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

{{{{{{{{{{{Joy and Don}}}}}}}}}}

Also angelic patience to you Joy.

DSF is a vet also, now we have an agreement, he feels bad, he goes to bed with cpac on and I call ambulance, to ensure nothing bad is happening.

This is a stubborn man who had a minor heart attack because he would not go to doctor when his chest was hurting. the cpac gave a little relief so he then went out to mow the yard while DM and I were gone. We did startle him when we got home and that is when he finally asked to be taken to doctor who promptly upped him for not calling an ambulance and sent him to ED in ambulance. 2 days later, he had 2 steints and 3 blockages cleared later, done in private hospital. All paid for by gov fortunately.



jheiens said:


> Just a quick note before I head for bed. It's been an extremely long day and this is the first time I've checked in since very early this morning.
> 
> I've spent 13 hours in the Urgent Care and the ER with Don today. After 6 IVs and 2 antibiotic infusions, he is getting back to normal----finally!!!! Elevated WBC, slightly elevated liver enzymes, possible UTI, and God only knows what else could be wrong. Oh, I forgot the fevers and chills and a cough from Hell that just wouldn't let up. MEN!! This has been going on for 3 weeks and still he refused to go back to the doctor because the prescribed medicine never had any effect. If he could have handled the trip, I'd have taken him straight to the VA hospital in Cleveland; but that wasn't not an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm not sure I would have managed everything you do now let alone the working fulltime or more! I'm not sure where some of you ladies get all your energy from.


Me either, I know that something would suffer if I worked full time. It causes major disruption when I get even part time work. Then further disruption when said work vanishes. So tired of just getting into a routine with work than having it disrupted by company finances or something else.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Joy so sorry to hear of your hubby's illness. Prayers said for his quick recovery and to give you strength to deal with all that is happening.

Prayers also sent for Val's recovery from fractured hip.

Machristie prayers also sent for your safe travels to Wisconsin.

Continued prayers for Mel and the many others who need strength and help.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh my. I will keep you and your community in my prayers. Stay safe.


Ditto


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Oh my. I will keep you and your community in my prayers. Stay safe.


Me too. Take care.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

JOSEPHINE, Beautiful necklace and love the purple fringe. You are a beautiful lady inside and out and we all love you.

MARILYN, Praying for traveling mercies to Wisconsin.

JOY, You certainly have had a cup that has overflowed. So much has ridden on your sweet shoulders. Prayers being sent for you and Don.

KATE, Luke is just so precious. Wish I had kept a journal of all the things my kids and grandkids said growing up.

Prayers continue for Gwen, Marianne, Ben, Melody, Shane, Val, Sonja and family, Dawn and Daralene and their Mothers


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I agree, so funny. A word of warning make sure you visit the bathroom before reading. Not laughed so much for ages, thanks xxx


Ta muchly. Have to admit I found these late in the day here so bladderr issues were not a problem.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Some very funny ones- and especially those that sound stupid but are actually true such as a house hit my car.


I could not imagine, until I read it, how a submarine could hit your car either.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a delicious thought- a meter going backwards!


Yes, although soon will be in another place, DS has had an offer but not heard if she accepted.

Also, loved the picture of family in the field of flowers. Your daughter takes after you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We've just finished up supper--work has been very busy and I worked later than usual today, so I'm ready to sit and knit!

Julie, your gansey is lovely, both in color and design. I had to go back and find the photos as I was reading too fast to try and keep up and missed it the first time.

I'm hoping to get photos of the new sweater this weekend--hope we have some good light for it--it's been cool and still cloudy and raining, which is great, so if that keeps up, I won't complain but will try to do the photos inside.

Healing thoughts for all in need and hugs all around.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick note before I head for bed. It's been an extremely long day and this is the first time I've checked in since very early this morning.
> 
> I've spent 13 hours in the Urgent Care and the ER with Don today. After 6 IVs and 2 antibiotic infusions, he is getting back to normal----finally!!!! Elevated WBC, slightly elevated liver enzymes, possible UTI, and God only knows what else could be wrong. Oh, I forgot the fevers and chills and a cough from Hell that just wouldn't let up. MEN!! This has been going on for 3 weeks and still he refused to go back to the doctor because the prescribed medicine never had any effect. If he could have handled the trip, I'd have taken him straight to the VA hospital in Cleveland; but that wasn't not an option.
> 
> ...


Oh Joy, I am so sorry to hear Don is so sick. I will send extra prayers for him, and strength for you, and that you don't get sick also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I'm glad to hear your leg is getting better. I think Sam should have a " come to Jesus" talk with Jim about letting you spend your money however you wish & not being so tight. Tell him my DH says if we scrimp & save just to leave our kids money they will have no trouble spending it & we should just enjoy the fruits of our labor & if there is some left to leave the kids then that's good too. We hope between my pension & the income from the farm rental we can live well but if we have to sell some of the land, so be it. We hope to leave the and to our boys
> 
> It was so nice today, 26C/79F finally some heat to make things grow. I should be able to set out my bedding plants by the end of the week.
> Tomorrow I will do some more painting , I cleaned some black mould off the siding today with bleach, I really should have used rubber gloves, just about ate the hide off my hands


My thoughts exactly! I try to not spend too extravagantly, as I am not employed. I figure if DH wants to spend $$ on something, he can, as he is the one earning it. If I was working, or had a pension, I would spend as I please as long as the bills were paid.

Bonnie, I am so glad you had a nice warm day! It was certainly warmer there than here. Barely made 59°F here. Please be careful using bleach without gloves. Also, I recently read to use peroxide on mould. Haven't tried it yet to see if it works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes headaches and tiredness are new . I am hoping it is just a combination of stress but the doctor we saw didn't think so and that's why he's waiting for tests and to see a consultant
> Sonja


Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi and Gwen I'm trying to re block
> 
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest Luke-ism.....as DH was attempting to wipe his face and hands, " No! I too busy!"


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's supposed to be warmer today so I might get out in the garden.
> 
> We has a great singing practice last night and everyone is enjoying the songs.
> 
> ...


Hi Purple! I am glad to see your posts and that you are doing so well with your knee. Our compression stockings from the hospital are white. I think we can buy beige in the drug stores, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh I am about 20 pages behind. :shock:
> 
> I havent been on for two days, no dramas just life getting in the way. Actually socialising really. I have had friends over the last couple of afternoons, which was nice. And I had Serena today for a few hours, growing soooo fast. I went out last night for dinner with friends to a pub. I had chicken schnitzel with bacon, 8 chat potatoes and cabbage, broccoli, carrots and zuccini.... all for $10.00 !! It was so yum. I got sticky date pudding and sauce for dessert as take away (I was tooo full) for $6. Huge serve and had it this morning for morning tea.
> 
> Back to see whats been happening on here........


They grow so fast! Arriana is talking up a storm. She has learned lots of new words while I was gone. Her mom sent me a video of her sitting on the sofa holding her daddy's wallet and saying "Mine! My money!" And she knows a quarter is money, even if she doesn't know the word quarter yet. She counts "one" and if she holds her fingers up to do it, it is the pointer finger with the thumb sticking out sideways. She knows the sign for "again" and uses it well. There were 4 quarters on the table yesterday and we had to keep counting them. I would hand them to her counting 1234 and she would hand them all back to me and say "gain!" while making the sign for it.

Your dinner out sounds yummy and a great price to go with it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh I am about 20 pages behind. :shock:
> 
> I havent been on for two days, no dramas just life getting in the way. Actually socialising really. I have had friends over the last couple of afternoons, which was nice. And I had Serena today for a few hours, growing soooo fast. I went out last night for dinner with friends to a pub. I had chicken schnitzel with bacon, 8 chat potatoes and cabbage, broccoli, carrots and zuccini.... all for $10.00 !! It was so yum. I got sticky date pudding and sauce for dessert as take away (I was tooo full) for $6. Huge serve and had it this morning for morning tea.
> 
> Back to see whats been happening on here........


They grow so fast! Arriana is talking up a storm. She has learned lots of new words while I was gone. Her mom sent me a video of her sitting on the sofa holding her daddy's wallet and saying "Mine! My money!" And she knows a quarter is money, even if she doesn't know the word quarter yet. She counts "one" and if she holds her fingers up to do it, it is the pointer finger with the thumb sticking out sideways. She knows the sign for "again" and uses it well. There were 4 quarters on the table yesterday and we had to keep counting them. I would hand them to her counting 1234 and she would hand them all back to me and say "gain!" while making the sign for it.

Your dinner out sounds yummy and a great price to go with it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How many pairs do you have? Would they dye? Mind you they might end up an even more horrid colour! Or they might die.


I don't think they would dye. They are elastic. I hate the things. I get horrible leg cramps when they make them wear them for surgery. I pray I don't ever have to do that again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see my latest variation on the dorset botton theme.
> 
> Ps my fringe is still wonky. :wink:


Beautiful lady, wonky fringe and all, and beautiful button pendant!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My favorite breakfast is warm apple pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream...blueberry pie with ice cream is even better!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On the subject of cars, I hope you are all aware of the world wide safety recall affecting millions of 8 - 11 year old cars out there. We have 2 that will be affected, both purchased in North Queensland, one which has had some rain in it by DSF who likes to leave the windows down when it is hot and sometimes does not get them up before it rains, the other has been used by me to do home paper deliveries, which involved having the window open in all weathers. Already had one window winder motor replaced because of it.
> 
> The fault is not one of the actual car manufacturers but from one of their suppliers. A major airbag supplier. There has been a fault develop, over time, with the mechanism exploding when airbags deployed, sending metal flying like bullets. apparently moisture gets in and causes it to blow apart. This has caused some fatalities, 1 in the US initially investigated as a shooting victim because of the injuries received.
> 
> Today, it was reported that it could take up to 2 !/2 years to make enough replacement mechanisms to cover the amount of affected vehicles.


It's all over the news. And the company that makes it wants to do as few replacements as possible. Of course. They certainly don't care about people's lives.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayer warriors please include my dear friend Val in your prayers. I learned today that she has fallen, broken her hip and is undergoing surgery today. Thank you.


Sending healing prayers her way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the lovely thoughts and prayers for us, especially for Don.
> 
> He is still incredibly ill because the dehydration was/is so severe and there is no definitive cause of the symptoms. They are still pushing IVs and have officially admitted him. When our doctor made rounds and was presented with the situation she was never told that he was covered by VA medical staff locally. She had not seen him since he'd become eligible for VA benefits and they didn't tell her that we'd been telling them along that he was officially a VA patient but was not able to tolerate the long drive to the nearest ER/hospital facility yesterday. When I saw her for my regular check-up this morning and explained this to her, she understood where the prescribed meds had come from. But she admitted him and ordered MRI and other care for him anyway.
> 
> ...


Continuing prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> It's a beautiful day in MN today. Just what May ought to be like. I'm heading for Wisconsin on Saturday to help celebrate the birthday of one of Jack's grandsons (he turns 11.) Making the drive by myself in my 22 yr. old Toyota Corolla with 232,000 miles on it. Pray for me!


Sending safe traveling prayers your way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this image might lift a few spirits- Sumner Beach yesterday afternoon- out from Christchurch in the South Island.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the day painting again, just came in, we tried some new paint & want to see the color after it dries some before doing more, may have to darken it a bit.
> Very hot & windy here today, tree planters east of us have managed to start a Forrest fire with cigarettes, really smart, anyway the fire is looking pretty big already. I'm sure glad the wind is blowing away from us. I hope they soon get the water bombers here, the Northern Prvincial Forrest is not far from us, about 10 mies & is mostly big spruce & pine tress so in this dry weather they go up like torches. Every time I look at the sky the smoke s worse.


Praying the fire is put out quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

May I ask for prayers of comfort and safe travels for DD, her SO, and the kids, please? Christopher's grandmother passed away yesterday morning in Minnesota. Service is Saturday last I knew. 

Keeping all in prayer for what ever is needed. Loved the insurance funnies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

And another reminder about KAP registration. If you even think you might be able to come, please either PM me or send me an email at [email protected] Registration ends June 1, 2015


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Count me in on all these also. 


pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...Prayers being said for Don. I do hope he recovers soon.
> 
> Machriste...Prayers for safe travels and a lovely time with family.
> 
> Martina...Prayers for Val and a speedy recovery for her as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talked with Marianne and she is feeling much better. Bad news n her son Ben cae in today. He was rushed to ER; levels down in the 20s. Gave him IV for dehydration and sent him home. Then while we were taking she got another call and he was back at ER. They are talking about putting in a port so that his wife can just go pick up the IV and adminisger it at home. I've offered to drive her up to Chicago and she knows that can happen even now. Just not ready yet. She has also finally toldher mom about the situation and is very worried that this will pull down her mom also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely. Have them on my list. 


tami_ohio said:


> May I ask for prayers of comfort and safe travels for DD, her SO, and the kids, please? Christopher's grandmother passed away yesterday morning in Minnesota. Service is Saturday last I knew.
> 
> Keeping all in prayer for what ever is needed. Loved the insurance funnies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked with Marianne and she is feeling much better. Bad news n her son Ben cae in today. He was rushed to ER; levels down in the 20s. Gave him IV for dehydration and sent him home. Then while we were taking she got another call and he was back at ER. They are talking about putting in a port so that his wife can just go pick up the IV and adminisger it at home. I've offered to drive her up to Chicago and she knows that can happen even now. Just not ready yet. She has also finally toldher mom about the situation and is very worried that this will pull down her mom also.


I am glad Marianne is feeling better. So sorry to hear that Ben is not doing any better. Prayers continue for both of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely. Have them on my list.


Thank you Gwen. Chris's parents were already there. Grandma's birthday was just in the last few days, and they had driven up. They were three hours into their trip back home, and got called back. The nursing home didn't think she would make it to yesterday. She passed about 5:30 yesterday morning. Chris's dad has had some memory issues in the last 6 months or so. We are sure that having Arianna there will help him cope. And it will be good that the kids are driving up, as there will be an extra driver if his mom needs it. Don't know how his dad will do after services. They are hoping that they can talk him into staying until Sunday at least. He was talking about leaving to come home right after the funeral. Don't think that is a good idea. Besides, it will give the kids time to see some of the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, although soon will be in another place, DS has had an offer but not heard if she accepted.
> 
> Also, loved the picture of family in the field of flowers. Your daughter takes after you.


Thank you Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna!



Sorlenna said:


> We've just finished up supper--work has been very busy and I worked later than usual today, so I'm ready to sit and knit!
> 
> Julie, your gansey is lovely, both in color and design. I had to go back and find the photos as I was reading too fast to try and keep up and missed it the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...Prayers being said for Don. I do hope he recovers soon.
> 
> Machriste...Prayers for safe travels and a lovely time with family
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this image might lift a few spirits- Sumner Beach yesterday afternoon- out from Christchurch in the South Island.


Gorgeous beach, Julie. I'd love to walk on it!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Oh my. I will keep you and your community in my prayers. Stay safe.


Me too Bonnie . I hope everyone stays safe 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping him in my prayers.


Thank you Tammi


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I just have to say the idea of apple pie for breakfast sounds just about perfect. A lot of years ago when a friend and I had been on Weight Watchers, we went for a day trip and on the way back stopped for some fresh strawberry pie. She said, "Well, that's a very nice way to have one of our fruits for today." We laughed about that many times afterwards.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> May I ask for prayers of comfort and safe travels for DD, her SO, and the kids, please? Christopher's grandmother passed away yesterday morning in Minnesota. Service is Saturday last I knew.
> 
> Keeping all in prayer for what ever is needed. Loved the insurance funnies!


Saying prayers for a safe journey and comfort for DD and family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked with Marianne and she is feeling much better. Bad news n her son Ben cae in today. He was rushed to ER; levels down in the 20s. Gave him IV for dehydration and sent him home. Then while we were taking she got another call and he was back at ER. They are talking about putting in a port so that his wife can just go pick up the IV and adminisger it at home. I've offered to drive her up to Chicago and she knows that can happen even now. Just not ready yet. She has also finally toldher mom about the situation and is very worried that this will pull down her mom also.


It's a horrible situation. So glad that she has you and Cindi. Saying prayers for Ben and his wife and for Marianne, her Mom, and the rest of the family and friends. The IV bags can be delivered right to the door on a schedule. I know it's a sad event to have to acknowledge that Hospice is appropriate, but once a patient comes under Hospice care, there are so many things that be put in place. All the maintenance of comfort drugs and medical equipment are provided to the family for free from the Hospice organization. Hospice can happen in the home, hospital, or nursing home. After the care that our DSIL and DFIL and DMIL received through hospice and the pallative care nurses, I highly recommend that they be brought in to help out the family in so many ways. Prayers and hugs .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, my condolences on the loss of your SILs grandmother, hope they travel safe to the services.

Martina, hope your friend recovers quickly.

The fire isn't out but DH was just talking to a neighbor & it sounds like they are getting it contained with Cats & the water bombers.

Well, DH is going fishing tomorrow with 2 cousins so I thought I was going to have a quiet day tomorrow but now I guess DS is going too so now I will have the GKs. I guess we can put out bedding plants & they will " help"
DS 2 decided to spray the mess of weeds in his garden this evening, DH parents had lots of fruit trees & shrubs but the people who were there have left it grow nothing but weeds for years. I dug a rhubarb plant that was smothered in weeds, I cannot believe the roots on that thing, dug down about 8 inches & still cut off some of them, moved it to my garden, hope it grows.
Well, I'm about tuckered out, time for bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, it's good to hear that Marianne is feeling better but so. sad Ben isn't doing well, I thought he had improved


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers for a safe journey and comfort for DD and family.


Thank you Rookie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your SILs grandmother, hope they travel safe to the services.
> 
> Martina, hope your friend recovers quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie.

Have fun putting out your bedding plants with the "help" of the grands!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm trying to get the posts read but want to give a thank you to all those of you who gave wise words of advice and sent up prayers and thoughts. Thank you so much.

Trouble sleeping tonight and am driving back tomorrow. DH was so glad I had to come home as now he is stocked up on food and we had some good laughs, lunch out with our son, and nice times together. Mom was taken to the home today and my brother stayed with her. I'm not sure if this is permanent or temporary as sis told her she had to eat and get stronger in answer to her question about going home. I imagine she ate real good tonight. I'm leaving all that up to sis as I don't live in town and she has all the work. 

Wow, see that Julie said Valerie is back on. Apparently she posted to a very old post "Tea Party" when Dave was still on. I'm just jumping for joy to see her post. How wonderful is that!!!!! Yay Valerie.

Can't believe that tomorrow or guess it is today, will be a new tea party. Best wishes to all of you. Will be a while till I'm back on as I head out again in a few hours. I'd better get back to bed and try and sleep. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, praying for safe travels for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, healing energy sent for Val.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gorgeous beach, Julie. I'd love to walk on it!!


It is very lovely!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, prayers for DD and family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the lovely thoughts and prayers for us, especially for Don.
> 
> He is still incredibly ill because the dehydration was/is so severe and there is no definitive cause of the symptoms. They are still pushing IVs and have officially admitted him. When our doctor made rounds and was presented with the situation she was never told that he was covered by VA medical staff locally. She had not seen him since he'd become eligible for VA benefits and they didn't tell her that we'd been telling them along that he was officially a VA patient but was not able to tolerate the long drive to the nearest ER/hospital facility yesterday. When I saw her for my regular check-up this morning and explained this to her, she understood where the prescribed meds had come from. But she admitted him and ordered MRI and other care for him anyway.
> 
> ...


Hope he recovers soon- and that they find a reason for the dehydration. Does this mean that the insurance now covers him? Including the ER visit etc?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My thoughts exactly! I try to not spend too extravagantly, as I am not employed. I figure if DH wants to spend $$ on something, he can, as he is the one earning it. If I was working, or had a pension, I would spend as I please as long as the bills were paid.
> 
> Bonnie, I am so glad you had a nice warm day! It was certainly warmer there than here. Barely made 59°F here. Please be careful using bleach without gloves. Also, I recently read to use peroxide on mould. Haven't tried it yet to see if it works.


And I sell enough of my knitting to cover my yarn so I don't worry about what I spend. Not that David worried when I was spending the money he earned.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi Purple! I am glad to see your posts and that you are doing so well with your knee. Our compression stockings from the hospital are white. I think we can buy beige in the drug stores, though.


I was surprised by green- th eines I use din hospitals inthe UK were always white as well. And what we see in hospitals here as well. Though if you buy them in the shops for things like plane travel they are coloured.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked with Marianne and she is feeling much better. Bad news n her son Ben cae in today. He was rushed to ER; levels down in the 20s. Gave him IV for dehydration and sent him home. Then while we were taking she got another call and he was back at ER. They are talking about putting in a port so that his wife can just go pick up the IV and adminisger it at home. I've offered to drive her up to Chicago and she knows that can happen even now. Just not ready yet. She has also finally toldher mom about the situation and is very worried that this will pull down her mom also.


Let Marianne know I am praying for her and the rest of the family as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> By the solstice on June ,21st, we only have about 3 hrs of real darkness. That's how we can grow the crops we do this far north, they get so many hours of sunlight.


 :thumbup: Interesting. But then I guess the opposite happens in Winter.... not many hours of daylight?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your friend makes a full and speedy recovery Martina
> 
> Sonja


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the lovely thoughts and prayers for us, especially for Don.
> 
> He is still incredibly ill because the dehydration was/is so severe and there is no definitive cause of the symptoms. They are still pushing IVs and have officially admitted him. When our doctor made rounds and was presented with the situation she was never told that he was covered by VA medical staff locally. She had not seen him since he'd become eligible for VA benefits and they didn't tell her that we'd been telling them along that he was officially a VA patient but was not able to tolerate the long drive to the nearest ER/hospital facility yesterday. When I saw her for my regular check-up this morning and explained this to her, she understood where the prescribed meds had come from. But she admitted him and ordered MRI and other care for him anyway.
> 
> ...


Good heavens 8 bags is quite a lot of fluid! I hope they get to the cause of all this. HUGS


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm trying to get the posts read but want to give a thank you to all those of you who gave wise words of advice and sent up prayers and thoughts. Thank you so much.
> 
> Trouble sleeping tonight and am driving back tomorrow. DH was so glad I had to come home as now he is stocked up on food and we had some good laughs, lunch out with our son, and nice times together. Mom was taken to the home today and my brother stayed with her. I'm not sure if this is permanent or temporary as sis told her she had to eat and get stronger in answer to her question about going home. I imagine she ate real good tonight. I'm leaving all that up to sis as I don't live in town and she has all the work.
> 
> ...


Have a safe journey and give Mom a gentle hug from me. Prayers and good wishes continue.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a safe journey and give Mom a gentle hug from me. Prayers and good wishes continue.


I too wish you a safe journey Daralene and will be thinking of you 
Take care 💐
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> They grow so fast! Arriana is talking up a storm. She has learned lots of new words while I was gone. Her mom sent me a video of her sitting on the sofa holding her daddy's wallet and saying "Mine! My money!" And she knows a quarter is money, even if she doesn't know the word quarter yet. She counts "one" and if she holds her fingers up to do it, it is the pointer finger with the thumb sticking out sideways. She knows the sign for "again" and uses it well. There were 4 quarters on the table yesterday and we had to keep counting them. I would hand them to her counting 1234 and she would hand them all back to me and say "gain!" while making the sign for it.
> 
> Your dinner out sounds yummy and a great price to go with it!


Aaaw she sounds just TOO cute :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked with Marianne and she is feeling much better. Bad news n her son Ben cae in today. He was rushed to ER; levels down in the 20s. Gave him IV for dehydration and sent him home. Then while we were taking she got another call and he was back at ER. They are talking about putting in a port so that his wife can just go pick up the IV and adminisger it at home. I've offered to drive her up to Chicago and she knows that can happen even now. Just not ready yet. She has also finally toldher mom about the situation and is very worried that this will pull down her mom also.


Oh no, poor Marianne. She must be so worried sick. Give her my love.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I too wish you a safe journey Daralene and will be thinking of you
> Take care 💐
> Sonja


Me too....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Margaret, it hasn't been confirmed yet if the insurance will cover everything now or only since his ''official'' admission point. I talked with him about 8:30pm after Tim's awards ceremony and he sounded so much more like himself--stronger, more alert. He seems still to be slightly confused about details of things that occurred in the really recent past--like earlier today things.

The general charge of nearly $200/day (which we are responsible for) has now started. A lung specialist was in to see him after I left to get Tim from school and he spoke with Don about going in through the airway to look around and possibly do a biopsy, if anything suspicious was seen. But he wants him off the Plavix-type med that he takes for at least 4 days. Don didn't think to ask if that required him to be in hospital all that time while waiting.

That's what I know until I see him and can check with the nurses.

Thank you all for praying for us. Tim received several recognitions of his Spanish and geometry work as well as gifts from the two language teachers-- a huge Spanish language, hardbound dictionary, a smaller paperback dictionary and an Amazon gift card from the district's BASE employees. We have no idea just who comprises that group and have never heard of them before.

Must get up and busy shortly as I need to get to Sam's Club for the monthly grocery shopping, get Tim after classes, and hopefully, get a chance to visit with Don at least once today.

Later, Ohio Joy



darowil said:


> Hope he recovers soon- and that they find a reason for the dehydration. Does this mean that the insurance now covers him? Including the ER visit etc?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Margaret, it hasn't been confirmed yet if the insurance will cover everything now or only since his ''official'' admission point. I talked with him about 8:30pm after Tim's awards ceremony and he sounded so much more like himself--stronger, more alert. He seems still to be slightly confused about details of things that occurred in the really recent past--like earlier today things.
> 
> The general charge of nearly $200/day (which we are responsible for) has now started. A lung specialist was in to see him after I left to get Tim from school and he spoke with Don about going in through the airway to look around and possibly do a biopsy, if anything suspicious was seen. But he wants him off the Plavix-type med that he takes for at least 4 days. Don didn't think to ask if that required him to be in hospital all that time while waiting.
> 
> ...


Well done Tim! :thumbup: I would hope that they will keep DH in to monitor him until the specialist is able to do tests. Glad to hear that he is a bit better. He probably would be confused if he was SO badly dehydrated I reckon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked with Marianne and she is feeling much better. Bad news n her son Ben cae in today. He was rushed to ER; levels down in the 20s. Gave him IV for dehydration and sent him home. Then while we were taking she got another call and he was back at ER. They are talking about putting in a port so that his wife can just go pick up the IV and adminisger it at home. I've offered to drive her up to Chicago and she knows that can happen even now. Just not ready yet. She has also finally toldher mom about the situation and is very worried that this will pull down her mom also.


I've been praying for Ben every day. I'm so sorry to hear about this. And I know Marianne is just worried sick....not only about Ben but about her mom,too.
Please give her my love and tell her she, Ben and her mom are always in my prayers and will send up extra prayers today.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Gwen. Chris's parents were already there. Grandma's birthday was just in the last few days, and they had driven up. They were three hours into their trip back home, and got called back. The nursing home didn't think she would make it to yesterday. She passed about 5:30 yesterday morning. Chris's dad has had some memory issues in the last 6 months or so. We are sure that having Arianna there will help him cope. And it will be good that the kids are driving up, as there will be an extra driver if his mom needs it. Don't know how his dad will do after services. They are hoping that they can talk him into staying until Sunday at least. He was talking about leaving to come home right after the funeral. Don't think that is a good idea. Besides, it will give the kids time to see some of the family.


My prayers are with the family. But I'm glad they got to celebrate her birthday before she passed.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm trying to get the posts read but want to give a thank you to all those of you who gave wise words of advice and sent up prayers and thoughts. Thank you so much.
> 
> Trouble sleeping tonight and am driving back tomorrow. DH was so glad I had to come home as now he is stocked up on food and we had some good laughs, lunch out with our son, and nice times together. Mom was taken to the home today and my brother stayed with her. I'm not sure if this is permanent or temporary as sis told her she had to eat and get stronger in answer to her question about going home. I imagine she ate real good tonight. I'm leaving all that up to sis as I don't live in town and she has all the work.
> 
> ...


I'm keeping you and your mom and your whole family in my prayers. And praying for safe travels for you.
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Margaret, it hasn't been confirmed yet if the insurance will cover everything now or only since his ''official'' admission point. I talked with him about 8:30pm after Tim's awards ceremony and he sounded so much more like himself--stronger, more alert. He seems still to be slightly confused about details of things that occurred in the really recent past--like earlier today things.
> 
> The general charge of nearly $200/day (which we are responsible for) has now started. A lung specialist was in to see him after I left to get Tim from school and he spoke with Don about going in through the airway to look around and possibly do a biopsy, if anything suspicious was seen. But he wants him off the Plavix-type med that he takes for at least 4 days. Don didn't think to ask if that required him to be in hospital all that time while waiting.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Tim for his awards and gifts.
I continue to pray for Don's quick recovery. And for you for continuing strength as you've had so much on your shoulders the last few weeks....more than usual.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear that he's doing better and hope that they continue to look for the underlying cause so that it can be treated. It's not unusual to be a little out of it for awhile. God bless you in your tasks today and hope that you are able to relax when you go to visit Don and just enjoy the time together. If the nurses didn't record his hospital stay as officially admitted from the time he moved from ER to hosptial, then ask them to do so...billing is so much a function of the coding and it's easier to get it fixed while you're there than afterwards. Prayers and hugs.

Congrats to Tim for the rewards and recognition of his hard work.



jheiens said:


> Margaret, it hasn't been confirmed yet if the insurance will cover everything now or only since his ''official'' admission point. I talked with him about 8:30pm after Tim's awards ceremony and he sounded so much more like himself--stronger, more alert. He seems still to be slightly confused about details of things that occurred in the really recent past--like earlier today things.
> 
> The general charge of nearly $200/day (which we are responsible for) has now started. A lung specialist was in to see him after I left to get Tim from school and he spoke with Don about going in through the airway to look around and possibly do a biopsy, if anything suspicious was seen. But he wants him off the Plavix-type med that he takes for at least 4 days. Don didn't think to ask if that required him to be in hospital all that time while waiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Margaret, it hasn't been confirmed yet if the insurance will cover everything now or only since his ''official'' admission point. I talked with him about 8:30pm after Tim's awards ceremony and he sounded so much more like himself--stronger, more alert. He seems still to be slightly confused about details of things that occurred in the really recent past--like earlier today things.
> 
> The general charge of nearly $200/day (which we are responsible for) has now started. A lung specialist was in to see him after I left to get Tim from school and he spoke with Don about going in through the airway to look around and possibly do a biopsy, if anything suspicious was seen. But he wants him off the Plavix-type med that he takes for at least 4 days. Don didn't think to ask if that required him to be in hospital all that time while waiting.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the dehydration has been sorted out- though not the cause. But he had been sick with the rest of them hadn't he? So maybe it is just a result of that.
Congratulations to Tim for the various awardsa dn prizes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Continuing to pray for Don; hope they figure out what is going on quickly and it gets resolved. Also congrats to Tim on his awards. 

Traveling mercies for Tami's family and Daralene. Prayers for both.

Has anyone heard from CMaliza lately? Just concerned about her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, prayers for DD and family.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I sell enough of my knitting to cover my yarn so I don't worry about what I spend. Not that David worried when I was spending the money he earned.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm trying to get the posts read but want to give a thank you to all those of you who gave wise words of advice and sent up prayers and thoughts. Thank you so much.
> 
> Trouble sleeping tonight and am driving back tomorrow. DH was so glad I had to come home as now he is stocked up on food and we had some good laughs, lunch out with our son, and nice times together. Mom was taken to the home today and my brother stayed with her. I'm not sure if this is permanent or temporary as sis told her she had to eat and get stronger in answer to her question about going home. I imagine she ate real good tonight. I'm leaving all that up to sis as I don't live in town and she has all the work.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for safe travel and strength for you, and continued prayers for you mom


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw she sounds just TOO cute :thumbup:


She is! And she's real little pistol too. They are going to have their hands full with her! I just love her to pieces. When we went to my DSIL's Mother's Day weekend, was the first I had seen her since we got back from our trip the day before. She was still in her car seat, and I went around to her door and climbed in beside her, and told her I loved her and missed her. As soon as she saw me and heard my voice, her face lit up, her little legs went like crazy, and she was squealing and grinning! Then I was gone for another week, and as soon as she came in the door Wednesday morning, out came her arms for me to take her. When M came home from work, she was walking around the kitchen as he came thru the door. Up went her arms for him to pick her up. That is progress. She was just getting to the point that she would go to him before we left! I can't wait for you to see and enjoy all of this with Serena! I don't care how depressed I am, that little girl just lights up my life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Margaret, it hasn't been confirmed yet if the insurance will cover everything now or only since his ''official'' admission point. I talked with him about 8:30pm after Tim's awards ceremony and he sounded so much more like himself--stronger, more alert. He seems still to be slightly confused about details of things that occurred in the really recent past--like earlier today things.
> 
> The general charge of nearly $200/day (which we are responsible for) has now started. A lung specialist was in to see him after I left to get Tim from school and he spoke with Don about going in through the airway to look around and possibly do a biopsy, if anything suspicious was seen. But he wants him off the Plavix-type med that he takes for at least 4 days. Don didn't think to ask if that required him to be in hospital all that time while waiting.
> 
> ...


Prayers continue. I am glad that Don seems to be improving. Congratulations to Tim!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My prayers are with the family. But I'm glad they got to celebrate her birthday before she passed.
> Junek


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Continuing to pray for Don; hope they figure out what is going on quickly and it gets resolved. Also congrats to Tim on his awards.
> 
> Traveling mercies for Tami's family and Daralene. Prayers for both.
> 
> Has anyone heard from CMaliza lately? Just concerned about her.


Thank you Gwen.

CMaliza might be in Ohio, but I am not sure. I do know she was not at our knitting group yesterday, and she usually tries to attend when she is here. She may also be busy with family if she is here, with it being the holiday weekend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Congratulations to Tim for his awards and gifts.
> I continue to pray for Don's quick recovery. And for you for continuing strength as you've had so much on your shoulders the last few weeks....more than usual.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I second that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Interesting. But then I guess the opposite happens in Winter.... not many hours of daylight?


Yes, we live in the dark for 3 months, well not quite complete dark but very short days


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy, healing energy for your DH. Congratulations to Tim.
Gwen, prayers for Marianne and family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers continue. I am glad that Don seems to be improving. Congratulations to Tim!


From me too . I hope You find Don much more improved when you go to visit and a very big congratulations to Tim 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, congratulations to Tim on the awards & prizes. Hope Don is better soon, hopefully this whole episode is from the "flu" the whole family has had without another underlying cause. You know" real men won't go to doctors" until they are at deaths door. Hope the billing issues get sorted out without costing you a fortune, you don't need that added problem.

Darlene, travel safely back to your moms & hope she settles into the home as it really doesn't sound like she can be home alone. Most people do well once they get to know the other residents & staff.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to all for the prayers and good wishes for my trip. I have a mixture of feelings about it going the first time without Jack. He so loved going to see those two grandboys. And sending my prayers and good wishes to Daralene (and any others taking to the roads this weekend) for safe travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> From me too . I hope You find Don much more improved when you go to visit and a very big congratulations to Tim
> Sonja


Forget whether I mentioned- I was busy trying to knit- but from me too, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I usually send these straight to Sam, from mjs,
it has done the rounds already but is quite funny:

After a meeting I couldn't find my keys. I quickly gave myself a personal "TSA Pat Down."
They weren't in my pockets. Suddenly I realized I must have left them in the car. Frantically, I headed for the parking lot. My husband has scolded me many times for leaving my keys in the car's ignition.
He's afraid that the car could be stolen. As I looked around the parking lot, I realized he was right.
The parking lot was empty. I immediately called the police. I gave them my location, confessed that I had left my keys in the car, and that it had been stolen.
Then I made the most difficult call of all to my husband: "I left my keys in the car and it's been stolen."
There was a moment of silence. I thought the call had been disconnected, but then I heard his voice. "Are you kidding me?" he barked, "I dropped you off!"
Now it was my turn to be silent. 
Embarrassed, I said, "Well, come and get me."
He retorted, "I will, as soon as I convince this cop that I didn't steal your damn car!"
Welcome to the golden years..............


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO.....that is soooooo funny! Sounds like something I would do. thanks for sharing this funny.


Lurker 2 said:


> I usually send these straight to Sam, from mjs,
> it has done the rounds already but is quite funny:
> 
> After a meeting I couldn't find my keys. I quickly gave myself a personal "TSA Pat Down."
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been hibernating the last several days - I apologize - I will be around more this coming week - promise. I see I have some reading to do and so do you - especially if you go here. --- sam ---- and btw - it is exactly five o'clock.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339068-1.html#7370404


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful window Josephine - great view - what direction does it face? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I am being very lazy this morning, I'm still kn bed having a cup of coffee.
> I had a lovely time with Londy yesterday, she is such a tonic. She sends her love to everyone.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the laugh Mr P thought they were great.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course you can daralene - they are for everyone to look at and maybe try and make. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Can I be Josephine for a day. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love those!!!! Thanks Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO.....that is soooooo funny! Sounds like something I would do. thanks for sharing this funny.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful window Josephine - great view - what direction does it face? --- sam


Dirrctly south.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the prayers and good wishes for Don and me. Your congratulations to Tim are especially sweet; unfortunately they are not likely to register with him because he does not know you personally and only some of you by name. Julie is a particular person he always asks about because he is fascinated by details and always wants me to confirm what time it is at her house and what she is likely to be doing based on our time and what we are doing.

He also makes a connection with my friend Pamela, who lives in West Yorkshire, UK, because he sees that as being somewhere close to the Hundred Acre Wood of the A.A. Milne stories.

To update on Don: The MRI was done late yesterday afternoon and read this AM. There is pneumonia in the lower lobes of both lungs and a ''mass'' in one of them. To quote doctor, ''The mass could have caused the pneumonia or the pneumonia could have caused the mass.'' They will do the bronchoscopy after he has been off the one med (Plavix-type) for 4 days. Unfortunately, someone did not update the orders for meds and he was given a dose this AM; so that moves everything off until at least Wednesday of next week. 

He is sounding stronger this evening when we spoke, but he'd had a miserable night with coughing and not being able to sleep in the bed. So, he chose to sleep in the chair with his feet flat on the floor. The worst thing he could have done because this morning both legs were swollen. I forgot to ask if the IV had been discontinued after that episode. Doctor has ordered a foam, ''egg-crate'' topper for the mattress, if he will ask for it. He'd refused it this AM; I told her that I would speak with him about it and requesting another pillow to elevate his head while sleeping.

We will go ahead and celebrate DSIL's birthday by having supper together tomorrow night in spite of half of us being gone for pizza, at work, or in hospital. As I've told you before, this is how we celebrate birthdays; the celebrant gets to pick the menu. Tomorrow we will have ham and beans, cornbread, and an apple pie. The beans are soaking now, but working in trip to the hospital and making the crust and peeling the apples could get to be an interesting time schedule for me--plus I need to finish my preparations for teaching my Bible class on Sunday. 

Tim is still reminding me that he is the one who got to choose the hymns for the worship service this week. Volunteers sign up to make the selections each week unless it is a major holiday season we are moving into, then Pastor chooses the hymns. It is an amazing display of God's moving in our lives when the hymns seldom, if ever, fail to move in the direction of Pastor's message that day.

I'd like to knit on the wingspan but I think I'm too tired and will just read the new KTP.

Perhaps tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and good wishes for Don and me. Your congratulations to Tim are especially sweet; unfortunately they are not likely to register with him because he does not know you personally and only some of you by name. Julie is a particular person he always asks about because he is fascinated by details and always wants me to confirm what time it is at her house and what she is likely to be doing based on our time and what we are doing.
> We will go ahead and celebrate DSIL's birthday by having supper together tomorrow night in spite of half of us being gone for pizza, at work, or in hospital. As I've told you before, this is how we celebrate birthdays; the celebrant gets to pick the menu. Tomorrow we will have ham and beans, cornbread, and an apple pie. The beans are soaking now, but working in trip to the hospital and making the crust and peeling the apples could get to be an interesting time schedule for me--plus I need to finish my preparations for teaching my Bible class on Sunday.
> 
> Tim is still reminding me that he is the one who got to choose the hymns for the worship service this week. Volunteers sign up to make the selections each week unless it is a major holiday season we are moving into, then Pastor chooses the hymns. It is an amazing display of God's moving in our lives when the hymns seldom, if ever, fail to move in the direction of Pastor's message that day.
> ...


Keeping you in prayers...you are such a pillar of strength and such a wonderfully giving person. I love the idea of the birthday celebration and hope that it's not too much on top of everything else. It will be good to have a short celebratory break amongst all the other goings on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and good wishes for Don and me. Your congratulations to Tim are especially sweet; unfortunately they are not likely to register with him because he does not know you personally and only some of you by name. Julie is a particular person he always asks about because he is fascinated by details and always wants me to confirm what time it is at her house and what she is likely to be doing based on our time and what we are doing.
> 
> He also makes a connection with my friend Pamela, who lives in West Yorkshire, UK, because he sees that as being somewhere close to the Hundred Acre Wood of the A.A. Milne stories.
> 
> ...


Praying for Don- and that they don't give up the med tomorrow!.
It's amazing how God can direct choices without people knowing isn't it?
You sound like you need easy knitting at the moment with all thats going on around you. And make sure you care for yourslef or you will get sick as well and then were will they all be?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, maybe just this once you could purchase an apple pie. Rest well. Glad to hear Don is some better. He's going in the right direction.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> She is! And she's real little pistol too. They are going to have their hands full with her! I just love her to pieces. When we went to my DSIL's Mother's Day weekend, was the first I had seen her since we got back from our trip the day before. She was still in her car seat, and I went around to her door and climbed in beside her, and told her I loved her and missed her. As soon as she saw me and heard my voice, her face lit up, her little legs went like crazy, and she was squealing and grinning! Then I was gone for another week, and as soon as she came in the door Wednesday morning, out came her arms for me to take her. When M came home from work, she was walking around the kitchen as he came thru the door. Up went her arms for him to pick her up. That is progress. She was just getting to the point that she would go to him before we left! I can't wait for you to see and enjoy all of this with Serena! I don't care how depressed I am, that little girl just lights up my life.


 :thumbup: I know what you mean by lighting up your life. Even when I am feeling upset and hurt with DD I find that if I ask to have Serena I have the best time with her playing and getting hugs and smiles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I know what you mean by lighting up your life. Even when I am feeling upset and hurt with DD I find that if I ask to have Serena I have the best time with her playing and getting hugs and smiles.


You are so lucky with being a 'hands on' grandma- I have never had that, because I chose to be there for my dad, and sold the Christchurch house when I met Fale- and now with the earthquakes, it is pretty ridiculous thinking of relocating back down.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear friends

I'm making every attempt to find the www for this week's tea party! Partial success only. Many of you know that I've been very ill but I'm making progress and hope to be back 'drinking tea' regularly. Love Valerie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I'm making every attempt to find the www for this week's tea party! Partial success only. Many of you know that I've been very ill but I'm making progress and hope to be back 'drinking tea' regularly. Love Valerie


Valerie --- so good to see you.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339068-39.html#7388699

Come join us in this week's tea party. Everyone will be so glad to see you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I'm making every attempt to find the www for this week's tea party! Partial success only. Many of you know that I've been very ill but I'm making progress and hope to be back 'drinking tea' regularly. Love Valerie


Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction. You will be welcomed back on a regular basis with many open arms!


----------

